#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-26
<evand> hrmm, uh oh
<evand> I don't know for sure if this is related to any open bugs
<evand> but if a device is /dev/hdaX in fstab on an operating system we're importing from, is it really safe to do a 's/hda/sda/g'?
<evand> for cases where they're not using UUIDs
<evand> cjwatson: any thoughts on that?  I'm not sure how to proceed.  It currently would just try to mount /dev/hdaX.
<mpt> evand, have you considered special-casing the default IE bookmarks (e.g. "Free Hotmail") and the default Windows wallpaper (the rolling hills) to not import them?
<mpt> If you want to blacklist the IE favorites, their URLs are listed in <http://www.mylinkvault.com/popular/popular.rss>
<mpt> (probably blacklisting the http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll* pattern would be enough, because it's a redirection service, so people won't manually bookmark anything with an URL matching that pattern)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<evand> mpt: indeed, I think that's probably best.  Should I also blacklist the default wallpaper?
<evand> mpt: nevermind, I somehow didn't notice that on the first read
<evand> will do
<mpt> evand, are you copying the files or just linking to them?
<evand> copying
<mpt> I suggest copying it but not setting it
<mpt> because ~95% of people using it will be using it because they don't really care what their wallpaper is
<mpt> so they might as well get the Ubuntu default
<evand> that might prove confusing.  Lets say the rolling hills is the wallpaper for a user.  So because we're blacklisting it I say that there is no wallpaper available to import, but then I copy it over anyway.
<evand> mpt: indeed, I agree on that
<mpt> and the other ~5% can easily find it because it's in the same directory as their other background pictures
<evand> So should I say that there's wallaper available for import just not set it?
<mpt> ah, now I understand your question
<evand> I'm starting to agree with that latter approach
<mpt> hmm, if you're already asking explicitly, might as well just do what the user asks
<evand> well all I say is "[ ]  Wallpaper"
<mpt> So maybe the checkbox should be off by default if the current background is the Windows default, and on by default otherwise
<evand> But I tend to agree with that blog post on Planet Ubuntu
<evand> hrmm
<evand> But that's also probably confusing because the expanders on the usernames are collapsed by default so you can see all the usernames without having to scroll
<evand> I think I'll just go with the latter approach for now, that is to import it but not set it if it's the windows default (in the case of wallpapers)
<evand> and see how that flies
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Are all the checkboxes currently off by default?
<evand> all on by default
<evand> oh
<evand> wait
<evand> sorry, it's 2am
<evand> one second
* mpt wonders why Feisty has a "Debian Etch" background picture available
<evand> mpt: unselected by default.  Selecting a user automatically selects all the items below it.
<mpt> ok.
<evand> it's done this way to give the user the easy opportunity to skip m-a by just hitting next
<evand> as there wont be any users to import that way
<cjwatson> evand: that certainly isn't safe - might still be /dev/hda
<cjwatson> I can't think of a way to avoid being screwed in that situation without booting the OS in question, TBH
<evand> cjwatson: would trying it (s/hda/sda/g) and failing gracefully be appropriate for feisty?
<cjwatson> I don't think so - it could be a totally different disk!
<evand> right, so then just fail in those cases?
<evand> gracefully, of course
<evand> and continue on to the next os
<cjwatson> yeah, I'd say so
<cjwatson> this is really a "you're screwed, sorry" scenario. Fortunately I should think it'll only come up in migrations from fairly complex (not just a single big filesystem) Linux installations
<evand> indeed
<evand> well, the code is already there for that :).  I will however, make sure that it is in fact failing gracefully in such situations.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1974 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/summary.py: whitespace
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1975 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/filteredcommand.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * Issue a debugging message any time a process exits, not just when it
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  exits non-zero.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1976 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * Disable migration-assistant if using the old partitioner: it crashes and
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  is probably too much trouble to fix.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1977 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/progressposition.py):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * Avoid crashing in certain progressposition methods if no progress bar is
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  running (LP: #51077).
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1978 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): * Return to partitioning if you back up from partman-commit (LP: #78930).
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1979 ubiquity/ (83 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * Adjust ubiquity/text/partition_help, ubiquity/text/finished_label,
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  debian/intro-alpha.txt, and debian/intro-beta.txt to avoid the
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  grammatical error "make sure to" (LP: #86284).
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1980 ubiquity/debian/changelog: reorg
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1981 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): - Add "Used" column (LP: #96126).
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1982 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/ubiquity.glade):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: - Pressing Enter in the create/edit dialog mount point entry box
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  activates the OK button.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1983 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  1.70ubuntu6, partman-auto 62ubuntu8, partman-partitioning 47ubuntu5,
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  silo-installer 1.07ubuntu4.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1984 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.4
<cjwatson> woo, <500 ubiquity bugs
<cjwatson> kind of sad that this is a major achievement though ;-)
<evand> heh
<tepsipakki> I once got the xorg bugs below 400 :P
<CIA-15> migration-assistant: evand * r44 migration-assistant/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Fixes for 93197, 94878, and 95422.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-27
<CIA-15> migration-assistant: evand * r45 migration-assistant/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Don't import Windows default bookmarks. Import, but don't set "Bliss" as the default wallpaper.
<mpt> Rock on
<lexual> cjwatson: I'd like to try an install with mirror preseeding, would it just be mirror/http/hostname, and mirror/http/directory I would need to set?
<cjwatson> you can give it a try - stick those on the kernel command line as usual
<cjwatson> that should be right
<cjwatson> possibly apt-setup/security_host too for security.ubuntu.com
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1985 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.5
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1986 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/install.py): * Handle migration-assistant/failed-unmount being asked from ma-apply.
<evand> whoops
<rabid_fish> question on avoiding usb-storage during installation ...
<rabid_fish> so, given that some of you likely aren't directly available but may read this later, I'll give all my details
<rabid_fish> I've got a thinkpad x21 plugged into a dock.  Need the dock so I can use the CD drive.  Problem is the dock 'creates' a usb problem.
<rabid_fish> Scenario #1: have a harddrive with edgy installed on it from another computer, place drive in my x21.  Get error message 'Maybe usb cable is bad' but otherwise boots and runs
<rabid_fish> Scenario #2: put an Edgy livecd in and boot.  Boots up, and runs the installation until it reaches the usb-storage module.  Then hangs.  On reboot, I no longer have a usable system.
<rabid_fish> Scenario #3: put a Feisty alternate cd in and boot, with no boot parameters.  Get the 'maybe usb cable is bad' message again, hangs at 'starting log daemon'
<rabid_fish> Scenario #4: using the Feisty alternate cd, and boot parameter of debian-installer/probe/usb=false allows me to at least reach the text installer, but about four steps in it dies again at the usb-storage bit
<rabid_fish> so question: is there a way to blacklist the usb-storage module?  Can I alt+f2, and perhaps alter modprobe.conf in some way such that usb-storage won't be installed during the normal installation process?
<stgraber> rabid_fish: on the alternate you can still : rm the usb-storage.ko file from /lib/modules/2.6.*/
<stgraber> rabid_fish: then : depmod -a
<stgraber> rabid_fish: but I think there is a more proper way to do so :)
<rabid_fish> gimme a min to try that
<stgraber> it's in : /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko
<stgraber> here
<rabid_fish> so far, am getting farther!
<rabid_fish> it's finishing up partitioning then will be on installing packages, have my fingers crossed
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-28
<rabid_fish> installer is still running, I must have a ssllooooow cd drive
<rabid_fish> nothing's hanging yet
<rabid_fish> okay, here's my update
<rabid_fish> install went absolutely beautifully
<rabid_fish> I've now booted into feisty and am updating packages
<rabid_fish> one last question: how can I help spread the news, so to speak?
<rabid_fish> I've seen thinkwiki (I've a thinkpad), so I'll post an update there
<rabid_fish> explaining how to get ubuntu running on an x20/x21/x22 with an older dock
<cjwatson> rabid_fish: best thing would be to file a kernel bug (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+filebug for Feisty) about the fact that usb-storage hangs
<cjwatson> rabid_fish: nuking (or even blacklisting) modules is all very well but it isn't really a long-term solution that we'd want to document
<cjwatson> plus we don't really have a good way to blacklist modules in d-i at the moment short of removing them, unless it's a recent Debian change I missed
<cjwatson> rabid_fish: the kernel team will probably want the output of dmesg after doing modprobe usb-storage, as well as 'lspci -vvnn' etc.
<rabid_fish> cjwatson: sorry about the late reply, intentionally kept session open while leaving the computer to spend some family time
<rabid_fish> cjwatson: thanks for the information, I will definitely follow up on launchpad, and have saved off the text of this conversation to assist the kernel team.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1987 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/usersetup.py: whitespace
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1988 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/usersetup.py: whoops, more whitespace
<highvoltage> hello
<highvoltage> cjwatson: hey there. it should be possible to create a curses-based front-end to ubiquity, right?
<cjwatson> theoretically, sure
<cjwatson> no meaningful work's been done on that though, aside from a sketch in the original Guadalinex code which is so old now you might as well start again
<cjwatson> well, I think that was plain text actually rather than curses
<highvoltage> I'm going to try to convince the company I work for to let me have some time to work on an ncurses interface, if people are able to install a casper image without running X, it would allow them to install slightly faster (no need to boot up a desktop environment) and it will also be installable on lower-end machines.
<highvoltage> perhaps I should just look at their plain text installer to get an idea of how they integrated into ubiquity, if it's that old, I agree that it would probably be best to start from scratch
<cjwatson> I'd certainly welcome it. Don't budget less than three months for it though.
<highvoltage> ok
<cjwatson> plain text> it's not useful, really
<cjwatson> I should purge it
<cjwatson> it's just a few methods most of which have changed
<highvoltage> agreed, you generaly can't go back in the plain text interfaces, which is often painful for a lot of users
<highvoltage> cjwatson: I'll be in Sevilla in May, if you'll have some time, perhaps we can talk about it for a few minutes?
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> wow, the text frontend has practically nothing, even less than I remember
<highvoltage> heh
<cjwatson> yeah, I'll nuke those, they're worse than useless because they're now confusing
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1989 ubiquity/ (80 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: * If installing or removing packages fails, then display a helpful error
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  message and try to continue rather than crashing; furthermore, avoid
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  installing language packs or removing packages when there are broken
<CIA-15> ubiquity:  packages on the target system (LP: #54282, #69470, #80938).
<cjwatson> evand: bug 97081 is one for you
<cjwatson> evand: I suspect it's really an m-a bug under the hood, but I'm thinking that maybe some try: / except DebconfError: guards in ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py wouldn't hurt
<evand> cjwatson: yeah, the only reason I haven't put them in yet is that I want to expose those m-a bugs.
<cjwatson> mm, I thought it might be something like that
<cjwatson> I went to add them and then thought "oh, but wouldn't that hide the real bugs"? :-)
<cjwatson> s/"?/?"/
<evand> heh
<evand> perhaps I should call apport and then allow them to continue to the next step instead of just bringing all of ubiquity down
<evand> as people don't seem to like that
<cjwatson> try/except DebconfError should be enough, and you can log a message about it in the except handler
<cjwatson> I wouldn't call apport
<cjwatson> it's fine to keep exposing the bugs for now as long as they're papered over for release though, I think
<thom> cjwatson: hrm, i'm calling 'd-i     pkgsel/include          string tvp-minimal tvp-standard' but i don't get those packages installed and i see no mention of them in logs; is there some additional magic required?
<evand> so should I notify the user at all that an error occured?
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, up to you - should be on the m-a UI rather than a crash though, I think
<cjwatson> I guess it depends what they can be expected to do about it :)
<evand> cjwatson: ah, indeed
<cjwatson> thom: sounds ok - check syslog for warnings about them
<cjwatson> oh, you did
<cjwatson> maybe try debconf-get pkgsel/include from tty2 to see if it actually hit the db
<cjwatson> failing all else I would be inclined to hit /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkgsel.postinst with the set -x hammer
<evand> cjwatson: by the way, while I have you here, any idea if Canonical is doing sponsorship for UDS-Sevilla and any personal opinion on someone requesting sponsorship twice in a row?  Not sure if I can afford Spain.
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, I gave you a good review in the post-mortem of last UDS sponsorship, but I think we've already done most of the invitations for Seville :(
<cjwatson> but you could certainly ask ... probably mdz@c.c
<cjwatson> we're going to be hiring a(nother) installer maintainer soon ;-)
<thom> cjwatson: doing debconf-get-selections --installer after the fact doesn't show pkgsel at all, so i guess i'll find a test box
<evand> cjwatson: I meant to talk to you about that.  I'm waiting until shortly before UDS and closer to when I graduate though.
<cjwatson> seeing as my time is rather more limited these days
<evand> I should still be able to make it to UDS.  I'll email mdz though, just in case Canonical can help.
<tepsipakki> the sponsorships are already decided? the wiki page still says "the specifics of this sponsorship are currently being discussed and more information will be available soon"
<evand> tepsipakki: that threw me off as well
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: which wiki page is that?
<tepsipakki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-29
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r46 migration-assistant/ (ma-ask ma-script-utils registry.c): order of operations fix.
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r47 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: Releasing 0.4.3
<evand> cjwatson: can you push out m-a 0.4.3?  It doesn't fix the fact that Documents and Settings doesn't get translated, but that will be done in the next build.
<evand> There are a few other bugs that I wanted to make sure I got a fix out the door for first, which is what this release is.
* jetsaredim still cannot get glade working properly under kubuntu
<cjwatson> evand: done
<evand> thanks!
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1990 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Don't crash if Install exits due to SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGKILL, since
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  these are probably user-generated.
<evand> ah, you beat me to updating those bugs
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1991 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Prepare for partman-partitioning/confirm_resize being asked during
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  autopartitioning (partman-auto 62ubuntu9).
<jetsaredim> anyone around to have their brain picked?
<jetsaredim> I guess that's a no
<jetsaredim> anyone alive?
<cjwatson> always best to ask rather than ask-to-ask
<jetsaredim> good point
<jetsaredim> so, i'm still having issues with glade
<jetsaredim> I tried to upgrade to feisty, but that didn't help
<jetsaredim> in any case, I was looking some more at the code
<jetsaredim> in the components like user info
<jetsaredim> what happens with the data once it is processed with the ok action?
<jetsaredim> maybe i should put a storyboard together and that would better illustrate what i'm trying to do
<cjwatson> self.preseed tells debconf about it and then the script on the other side (see the prepare method) responds to that
<cjwatson> you really need to understand debconf before any of this makes any sense at all
<cjwatson> so e.g. UserSetup.ok_handler does self.preseed('passwd/user-fullname', fullname), and the backend script is user-setup-ask
<cjwatson> while the GUI is running, user-setup-ask is blocked waiting for what it thinks is debconf but is actually ubiquity to get back to it with the reply to a db_input command
<cjwatson> once db_input returns successfully, it continues and retrieves the answers to the various questions from debconf
<cjwatson> if any of the debconf questions in the questions list defined in the prepare method are asked using db_input, debconffilter will call the run method of the appropriate component
<cjwatson> UserSetup just uses the default run method, which goes "wait for the user to hit Forward"
<jetsaredim> hmm
<cjwatson> (phone)
<jetsaredim> so which packages are affected by debconf when the usersettings are set?
<evand> jetsaredim: if you run ubiquity with the --debug option and tail the log file, it should be a little easier to see what's going on.
<jetsaredim> maybe usersettings is a bad example based on what I'm looking to do
<jetsaredim> i mean basically, there are three system configurations we want to provide access for
<jetsaredim> mythtv frontend-only, backend-only and a frontend/backend combo
<jetsaredim> and there are configuration settings for each type, some are common to all, some are specific
<jetsaredim> its not a lot of configuration, maybe like 5 or 6 packages difference either way
<jetsaredim> then the other complicated part is to try and run something in the install chroot, but I think we might have that figured out
<jetsaredim> err superm1
<cjwatson> usersetup is about the simplest of the components
<jetsaredim> i guess i just need to know more about debconf to understand the similarities between what I want to do and what the usersettings is doing
<evand> jetsaredim: if you're asking these questions inside the first phase of the graphical installer, you could make a debian-installer component and hook into it from Ubiquity.
<evand> jetsaredim: you could then use a select question to figure out which option of frontend-only, backend-only or frontend/backend taht you want and ask more questions from there
<evand> gotta run though, I can explain further later if you'd like to take that route
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> interesting thought
<jetsaredim> is there more documentation on setting up a debian-installer script?
<evand> jetsaredim: http://people.debian.org/~fjp/talks/debconf6/paper/
<evand> there's also a video floating around the internet
* evand departs for real this time
<jetsaredim> thx
<jetsaredim> are there any examples of ubiquity calling out to debian-installer scripts?
<cjwatson> er, yeah, that's how most of ubiquity works ...
<cjwatson> e.g. user-setup
<cjwatson> migration-assistant will be the one that Evan was thinking of, though
<jetsaredim> so the component piece that's under the ubiquity tree is just calling the d-i piece?
<evand> jetsaredim: to greatly simplify this, lets say that you just want to create a page that asks the user what their favorite color is
<jetsaredim> ok
* jetsaredim feels a wiki/howto coming on
<evand> you would create a d-i component that has a script that simply does a "db_input yourcomponent/favoritecolor"
<evand> (assuming that yourcomponent/favoritecolor is in your templates file)
<evand> (and is a string type)
<jetsaredim> ok - so that was my next question
<evand> this would have the effect in the alternative installer of presenting an input box to the user
<jetsaredim> asking for their favorite color
<evand> right
<evand> when they fill out this input box, the value they type is inserted into the debconf question yourcomponent/favoritecolor
<jetsaredim> when you say template file, do you mean the glade thing?
<evand> jetsaredim: no, not at all.  See the debconf guide for information about templates
<evand> now, if you wanted to interface ubiquity (the graphical installer) to this, you would create a yourcomponent.py file and place it in ubiquity/components....
<cjwatson> "component" is a somewhat dodgy term meaning "interface to backend [usually d-i]  script"
* jetsaredim lightbulb dimly-lit
<jetsaredim> sure
<cjwatson> debconf guide> that's the debconf-devel(7) man page
<cjwatson> which is required reading
<evand> you'd probably be best served taking usersetup.py and stripping the code out of the functions
<evand> in the return statement in prepare you'd type the path to that d-i script (I'm skipping over how a lot of the build works for now)
<jetsaredim> and pass that questions thing
<jetsaredim> list
<evand> the questions object is a list of the questions that you care about
<cjwatson> one of these days I will make the interface a bit more rational :-)
* cjwatson -> dinner
<evand> so in your case, questions = ['mycomponent/favoritecolor'] 
<cjwatson> ubiquity/debconffilter.py is the core of all of this, btw - everything else is conceptually layered on top of that
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> so - where are these templates stored?
<cjwatson> if it helps, ubiquity is an intercepting proxy for the debconf protocol. If that is a confusing statement, ignore it. :-)
<jetsaredim> no it makes sense
<evand> now, you'd want to map that text input to an actual gtk/qt input box
<evand> so we step away from mycomponent.py for a second
<cjwatson> (I used to write web servers for a living; sometimes it shows)
<evand> heh
<jetsaredim> so
<evand> and open up the glade file (or the kde ui file), make a new page and add an text box to it.  Be sure to name it something like "mycomponent_color" as you will reference it from another file
<jetsaredim> k
* jetsaredim is still stuck with glade issues, but ok
<jetsaredim> that's a topic for Riddell and the kubuntu peeps
<evand> we then go into gtkui/kdeui and create a get_favorite_color function.  In that we simply return self.mycomponent_color
<evand> as the entire glade namespace gets imported into the current namespace we can reference any glade "item" as if it were a member, so self.mycomponent_color
<jetsaredim> ok
* jetsaredim is sorta following
<jetsaredim> sounds like I should try all of this and write it up
<evand> now, we go back into components/mycomponent.py and we either create or go to the ok_handler definition that you copied from usersetup.py.
<evand> this function will be called when the user presses the "next" button
<jetsaredim> right
<evand> so we'll say something like color = self.frontend.get_favorite_color()
<evand> which will call that function in the ui code we're using, either gtkui.py or kdeui.py, which will then grab it from the actual interface item
<evand> err object
<evand> ignore my poor terminology
<jetsaredim> no no
<jetsaredim> i'm still with ya
<jetsaredim> so then
<jetsaredim> we have this debconf "thing"
<jetsaredim> and its getting set by the return code of the "ok" function?
<evand> since our goal is to wrap ubiquity around your d-i component, we're trying to mimick what the d-i component would do, which would be to then store the data it's asking for in debconf...
<evand> to do that we use preseed
<evand> so right below the "color =" line we preseed the proper question with that data
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> i see all that in usersetup
<evand> so self.preseed('yourcomponent/favoritecolor', color)
<jetsaredim> right
<evand> which will take the value of color and stuff it in that specific debconf question
<jetsaredim> ok
<evand> I'm leaving out a lot, and this is by no means complete, but I really must be off to work
<jetsaredim> so what actually happens to that data/
<evand> I hope that at least gives you a better idea of whats going on
<evand> jetsaredim: it gets stuffed into debconf until your _apply function looks for it during the actual install
<jetsaredim> like - once that template item is preseeded
<evand> _apply is another lesson :), good luck for now
<jetsaredim> um
<jetsaredim> well - so in the usersetup_apply.py
<jetsaredim> that's where the information is getting "acted" upon?
<jetsaredim> though in the prepare function I only see it calling the user-setup-apply d-i script...
<cjwatson> the *_apply components are kind of hacks
<cjwatson> the idea is that the regular components ask the questions up-front, and the *_apply ones are called after /target is set up and the live filesystem copied; they call d-i scripts to apply the results of the previous questions to the system
<jetsaredim> so how is the data passed?
<cjwatson> since applying the results of questions you've already asked typically doesn't involve asking any questions (unless something goes wrong), there's no need for the component to be very complicated
<cjwatson> it's still in the debconf database from when the questions were asked earlier
<jetsaredim> also - is the apply command run in the chroot?
<cjwatson> no
<jetsaredim> how do things get hooked into there?
<cjwatson> d-i uses /target too, so scripts designed to run in d-i are typically set up to work with /target
<jetsaredim> i c
<cjwatson> they either put /target on the front of paths explicitly (if they're just writing out files or whatever), or they chroot
<jetsaredim> but would that be the place to put such things?
<cjwatson> what things?
<jetsaredim> like if I needed to run something in the installed system chroot
<jetsaredim> mythtv has a whole gui-based setup program
<jetsaredim> and re-implementing it for the sake of fitting in with ubiquity or d-i would be a nightmare
<cjwatson> right, though running a GUI will be an utter pain in the backside, as I said earlier
<cjwatson> possible, but you'll have to mess with xauth and such to make it work
<jetsaredim> sure
<jetsaredim> ok - i gotta strip all of the evand posts out into a checklist or something and give this a go
<jetsaredim> how do you guys normally test this stuff?
<jetsaredim> i'm guessing that you don't build an entire iso every time and boot it in an emulator or something
<evand> jetsaredim: no, I'll build a deb of my component, add it to my local repository, then do a make in ubiquity/d-i and then build the ubiquity package.  Then I'll scp ubiquity-frontend-gtk ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork and ubiqutity to an intermediate host, and scp it in from the virtual machine.  Then it's a simple matter of sudo dpkg -i *.deb and ubiquity -d.
<evand> If you're making minor changes you can always edit the files inside the VM
<evand> jetsaredim: there's a little more to including a component in the ubiquity build system than that though
<evand> see debian/ubiquity.install-any and d-i/lists/any
<evand> in the ubiquity package
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> i thought that i could just take a snapshot of the livecd
<jetsaredim> and then modify the ubiquity src in there, no?
<jetsaredim> doesn't rebuilding the livecd rebuild ubiquity as well?
<cjwatson> I usually either rsync new source into the live session and build it in /tmp on the fly, or I scp over the changed source files, or I just hack stuff in place
<jetsaredim> but does rebuilding the livecd work too?
<jetsaredim> granted - its the long way around
<cjwatson> if you  the filesystem, yes
<cjwatson> if you modify the filesystem, yes
<jetsaredim> so just changing the ubiquity source isn't enough?
<cjwatson> er
<cjwatson> where do you think the source is?
<jetsaredim> i meant versus the livecd filesystem
<jetsaredim> was just clarifying
<cjwatson> I don't really understand you, sorry
<cjwatson> changing the source is not enough unless you actually get it into the live session somehow, obviously :-)
<jetsaredim> right
<jetsaredim> what i meant was - I should be able to change the ubiquity source and then rebuild the livecd iso and see my changes
<jetsaredim> right?
<cjwatson> well, that would depend on how you rebuild the ISO, no?
<cjwatson> there are multiple stages involved there
<cjwatson> the ubiquity package build; the live filesystem; the actual ISO image itself
<jetsaredim> isn't there a script at the top level of the livedisk directory?
<cjwatson> no
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> must have been created by the mythbuntu project people
<jetsaredim> evand: so where am I going to add this new page in the hierarchy of the ubiquity.glade layout?
<jetsaredim> under wizard?
* jetsaredim wishes there were more resources explaining glade on the interweb
<jetsaredim> i must really be dense cause I'm not getting how to add a new screen to the glade file
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-30
<evand> jetsaredim: add a page to the GtkNotebook called stepMythtv or whatever you'd like to name it.  If you're using the Feisty Ubiquity, make sure you're using Glade-3
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1992 ubiquity/ubiquity/filteredcommand.py: cope with non-empty existing capb when setting escape capability
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1993 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/filteredcommand.py): * Do a better job of trying to get the exit code of subsidiary processes.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1994 ubiquity/scripts/summary: quoting
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1995 ubiquity/scripts/summary: more quoting
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1996 ubiquity/ (145 files in 3 dirs): * Update translations from Rosetta.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-31
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1997 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: hw-detect 1.45ubuntu3,
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  migration-assistant 0.4.3, partman-auto 62ubuntu9, partman-base
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  105ubuntu2, user-setup 1.8ubuntu3.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1998 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.5
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-01
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1999 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.6
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2000 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * KDE frontend: Fetch locale from frontend object rather than partition
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  tree item, fixing a crash rendering unusable partitions (LP: #99660).
<xivulon> Hi all
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-24
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2582 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-drivers): fix tvout on nvidia newer cards
<gan> cjwatson, the ubiquity is not all running after the patch from the link "http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10982933/summary.py.patch"
<mario_limonciell> evand, do you end up touching partman-auto ever, or always leave it to colin?
<cr3> in the preseed, is there a way to enable serial console forwarding of the installation process?
<evand> mario_limonciell: I touch it from time to time.  Merges, small/medium changes, etc.
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay.  well I verified bug 204878 that colin left a diff for at the end of last weekend to be functional.  so providing it doesn't break anything for the standard (non preseeded) case, would you mind applying it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204878 in dell "When using biggest_free, you are unable to specify a drive" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204878
<evand> surely
<mario_limonciell> thanks.
<cr3> nevermind, console=tty0
<cr3> err, console=ttyS0,9600 or somesuch :)
<evand> mario_limonciell: tested (non-preseeded install) and uploaded
<mario_limonciell> evand, thanks :)
<evand> you're welcome
<mario_limonciell> evand, any updates on that preseeding other locales/nointeractive and its side effect bugs you ran into?
<evand> I have some fixes in my local tree that I'll push before we release a new ubiquity (which we should do soon anyway).  These were minor things like actually exiting when there wasn't a root filesystem defined (previously it would chug along and install to the livefs /).
<mario_limonciell> ohh fun stuff :)
<mario_limonciell> but the main problem that was happening from the seeding of other languages (like chinese simplified) should be resolved
<evand> yes, that fix is already in the tree
<bizkut> allo
<bizkut> i got partitioning problem with installer
<bizkut> the installer can't see the partitions
<mario_limonciell> okay gerat
<mario_limonciell> *great even
<bizkut> but i can see it with sudo fdisk -l
<bizkut> the installer on shows /dev/hda with no partition
<bizkut> *only
<bizkut> it is yesterday nightly build ppc desktop
<bizkut> i try to start ubiquity with sudo but it still the same
<evand> bizkut: can you file a bug against ubiquity with /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman, and the output of fdisk -l as attachments?  Thanks.
<bizkut> ok i am reproducing the problem
<bizkut> evand: where do i put this logs?
<evand> bizkut: as attachments in the bug you file.  See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity/AttachingLogs
<mario_limonciell> evand, provided the 03/22/08 dvd image is functional for us, we're switching to DVD images from hear on out.  Once you roll up all the changes into ubiquity 1.8.1, could you try to remember to generate a dvd image with it?
<evand> mario_limonciell: making a note of it, will do.
<bizkut> bug reported
<bizkut> is it actually a bug or a failure on my partition table?
<bizkut> the mac os x can see them well
<bizkut> the nautilus too
<evand> bizkut: it looks like a bug in partman.
<bizkut> great
<bizkut> is it arch specified bug or universal?
<evand> arch specific
<bizkut> i just love this ibook to run ubuntu because it seems to run faster than any decent i386 laptop
<bizkut> how can we fix this?
<bizkut> i never try to install hardy with alternate cd
<joshk> hi - is the find_preseed option still in hardy?
<joshk> alternatively, is there a new way in hardy to look on other media for preseed.cfg files?
<joshk> mmmm. never mind. the internet solves my problem. bug #144798..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144798 in casper "Merge lupin functionality + add external hooks" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144798
<joshk> wait, that isn't fixed yet for ubuntu. only wubi
<joshk> aha.. custom_installation.
<joshk> okay. is there a good reason why 1) lupin-helpers find_path doesn't look at floppy devices anymore 2) is_supported_fs does not contain iso9660?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-25
<joshk> cjwatson, evand: ping?
<TheMuso> joshk: cjwatson will not be around this week, and I'd say its the end of evand's day, so he may not respond for another 12 hours at least.
<joshk> that's okay - i've emailed the list instead
<joshk> but thanks for the info
<evand> cjwatson: On bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/205762 , is a null modem cable and serial port our only option for further diagnosing the problem?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205762 in ubiquity "hardy install ubiquity freezes during partitioning stage" [Undecided,New]
<superm1> netconsole?
<superm1> depending on when exactly the freeze comes down, netconsole is at least worth a shot
<evand> ooo
<superm1> never used it?
<evand> nope, this is the first I've heard of it
<superm1> I was using it to grab a kernel panic, but unfortunately realized that the panic was in the network driver, so moot point
<evand> heh
<superm1> i'm hoping their is a BoF at UDS regarding debugging improvements.  I'd like to see the usability of turning on things like kdump, netconsole, and serial console to be much easier for people
<superm1> something like going into /etc/default and setting something to true/yes and rebooting
<superm1> s/their/there/
<superm1> would probably go the extra mile for people like bdmurray and yourself when triaging through bugs without having to describe complex steps to folks that won't necessarily understand them
<evand> indeed.  I think heno would be the person to talk to about getting that scheduled.  aiui, the team leads make the schedule for each track, though you can probably make a spec, propose it for UDS, and then ping one of the people who have access to the scheduler (cjwatson and keybuk, I believe).
<superm1> so just writing the spec and proposing it isn't enough then normally?
<evand> It might be enough, but the fact that lots of specs get created and proposed for UDS always worries me that anything I propose will get buried.
<superm1> well i have a few more that I had in mind too, but my other worry is that for each one that I propose, i'm not sure that a whole "timeslot" needs to be allocated
<superm1> so it's hard to judge whether it's worthy of even propsing
<evand> hrm, not sure what the best approach there is, there might be sufficient break away room space.  Though that's probably best answered by the jono, jorge, and the rest of the community team as I believe they're in charge of the event itself.
<superm1> well at least in the interim i'll just have to remember to keep adding these to LP so I don't forget.
<joshk> evand: still around?
<PecisDarbs> Hi people, question about translation of Live CD installer - I have translated Live CD menus and help (the beginging in console) - I have problems with fonts, where should I report this?
<james_w> Hi all. Does this change look ok?
<james_w> http://paste.debian.net/51801
<james_w> for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/42019
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42019 in grub-installer "installer: grub password not verified" [Medium,Confirmed]
<james_w> Is there an easy way to test this?
<evand> james_w: looks good, and you can test it by building a new d-i with your modified udeb in localudebs.
<james_w> evand: have you a pointer to how to do that?
<james_w> apt-get source debian-installer; fakeroot debian/rules binary?
<james_w> how do I make the udeb as well? just build grub-installer?
<evand> Sure.  First, build your modified grub-installer with debuild, then apt-get source debian-installer and copy the udeb file to localudebs.  Then in debian-installer/build type fakeroot make netboot to build a new iso.
<james_w> evand: great, thanks.
<evand> you're welcome
<james_w> I've only made the grub changes on x86, I presume I need to do it for other arches as well, is that correct?
<james_w> netboot isn't a valid target.
<evand> nope, the grub-installer source package handles all the architectures that it supports.
<evand> sorry, build_netboot
<evand> make without arguments will give you the full list
<james_w> cool, thanks.
<james_w> I checked out svn://svn.debian.org/d-i/trunk/packages/arch/i386/grub-installer/ though, so I assumed that it was x86 only
<evand> ah, fwiw, we have a bzr import of grub-installer trunk here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/grub-installer/ubuntu
<james_w> ah cool, thanks.
<james_w> is it likely that you will merge from Debian again before release? i.e. is just submitting their ok, or would you like me to push to both?
<evand> any changes to grub-installer will end up there.  You need to be in core-dev to commit, but let me know if your patch passes testing and I'll sponsor it for you.
<james_w> evand: cool, thanks.
<evand> I don't think we'll pull from Debian again this release cycle.
<evand> joshk: I'm back now.
<evand> holding off on releasing a new ubiquity until I unbreak interaction between hal-lock and the noninteractive frontend.  Working on that now.
<james_w> It didn't change anything in the installer
<james_w> (took me a while as I forgot to go to expert mode first time).
<evand> as in the fix worked without affecting anything else or your CD didn't include the new grub-installer?
<evand> if it's the latter, did you bump the debian version before calling debuild?  Somewhere in the dest folder there should be a manifest file.  That will have the version of each package included on the CD.
<james_w> evand: ah, I didn't change the version number of grub-installer.
<evand> ah, sorry for not mentioning that.
<james_w> no problem, I did wonder as I was doing it, I should have asked.
<mario_limonciell> evand, in the DVD generated on 3/22, it's looking like ubiquity noninteractive isn't spawning on its own.  Is this a known issue?
<mario_limonciell> er on both DVDs generated 3/22 that is.
<evand> very odd.  I'll look into it on the dvds I'm going to generate tonight (once the new ubiquity leaves the buildds and hits the archive)
<mario_limonciell> well it looks like that behavior is changing anyhow with these changes in capser 1.1.27 and ubiquity 1.8.1
<mario_limonciell> so perhaps it will just absolve it self
<evand> that's what I'm hoping for :)
<joshk> evand: did you see my post on ubuntu-installer?
<joshk> i was wondering about the behavior of is_supported_fs and why it doesn't support iso9660
<evand> joshk: did you catch Agostino's follow up?
<HopsNBarley> hi gang - can anybody help me get rid of the prompt for netcfg/get_hostname in a 7.10 install?  i've even got partitioning working with preseed, but can't get rid of this!
<mario_limonciell> evand, fyi it just published a few minutes ago.  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/1.8.1
<evand> HopsNBarley: Have you read through section B.4.2 of the install guide?  Are you sure it's asking netcfg/get_hostname despite you preseeding it?
<evand> mario_limonciell: thanks, still have to wait for the built packages to hit the archive and then some padding for the livefs buildds to catch up, but I'll keep an eye on it.
<HopsNBarley> evand, this is a network install - i'm supplying the hostname (now) two ways: dhcp and preseed.  it is picking the dhcp name.
<evand> right, dhcp takes precedence.
<HopsNBarley> in either case, i get the dialog, and have to "select" it to continue.  this is the only part of my auto install that i have to hit "return" on, and i'd like to get rid of it  (-;
<HopsNBarley> i tried adding the flag "seen true", but that doesn't do it.
<evand> hrm, I seem to recall a longstanding bug about this.
<HopsNBarley> should i supply a null setting to the kernel, as i've seen in some examples?
<HopsNBarley> evand, hey, i appreciate the help.
<xivulon> evand I am back
<xivulon> will update wubi-installer.org soon
<xivulon> first beta will be rev 457 with new translations
<HopsNBarley> evand, lemme try adding this preseed/run file.
<evand> ok
<evand> HopsNBarley: shot in the dark, but try preseeding the domain as well, or preseeding it to a null value.
<evand> xivulon: great!
 * xivulon is writing the faq while waiting for rosetta downloads...
<HopsNBarley> evand, i'm already preseeding the domain - and it doesn't ask me for it!
<evand> heh
<joshk> evand: yes, i saw it.. but it didn't answer my questions
<joshk> oh oops i think i forgot to group-reply my second email
 * joshk bounces
<joshk> xivulon: so can you explain about is_supported_fs?
<joshk> why doesn't it support iso9660?
<joshk> does is_supported_fs mean is_supported_writable_fs?
<joshk> i don't see why it's necessary because it is just used to copy off the custom-installation dir to the ramdisk
<joshk> anyway, this is important because i would like the vmware feature that i'm working on to support 8.04
<mario_limonciell> evand, i see that the new one was generated, but for some reason or another gawk is no longer in the pool directory on the list of packages on the DVD?
<mario_limonciell> sometime between http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/hardy/dvd-20080318.log and http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/hardy/dvd-20080320.log it dissappeared
<xivulon> evand, pushed rev 457 can you give it a quick go before I upload?
<james_w> grr, I failed again.
<mario_limonciell> actually i'll bug slangasek about that, it's likely a seed change
<xivulon> joshk, simply put when I wrote lupin I wasn't thinking about searching a CD to find an ISO/preseed...
<xivulon> but there is no intrinsic reason why iso9660 cannot be added
<xivulon> similar argument goes for floppies...
<xivulon> If memory does not fail me, there might have been some complaints about users getting stacked on floppy access
<joshk> xivulon: would it be risky to add iso9660 to is_supported_fs list for hardy?
<joshk> if so, i don't even care about floppy support
<joshk> i was only using that to get around is_supported_fs, because the floppy was vfat
<xivulon> joshk I wouldn't think there would be any problem in adding iso9660
<xivulon> but it's feature freeze so the ff exception rules apply
<xivulon> as far as I am concerned I have no problem in changing that
<joshk> I can help you with the appropriate testing if you need me to
<xivulon> evand is the above ok?
<HopsNBarley> evand, turns out a "priority=critical" boot flag fixes the problem.
<joshk> and.. i can come up with a compelling reason. Canonical is allied with VMware and we want to support it in our product :)
<james_w> could someone tell me what I am doing wrong here please?
<xivulon> joshk can you add a bug to launchpad if you haven't done so already?
<joshk> yeah, i'll do so today
<joshk> First i have to go get a haircut
<xivulon> thanks
<joshk> what should i file it against?
<joshk> lupin?
<xivulon> yes
<joshk> okay
<james_w> I am trying to create a modified image that contains a changed grub-installer. I made my changes to an svn checkout of grub-installer, ran dch -i and added a changelog, then ran debuild.
<james_w> I then took the udeb from the parent dir and dropped it in build/localudebs in the source package of debian-installer.
<james_w> I then ran fakeroot make build_netboot
<james_w> and then booted vbox from the mini.iso in dest/netboot/
<james_w> and it appears that my modified package is not used.
<james_w>  dest/MANIFEST.udebs doesn't list grub-installer at all.
<evand> james_w: ah, my mistake.  You probably need to add it to pkg-lists/netboot/common.  I'm confirming this with a test install now.  Sorry about that, I had assumed it was already in there.
<evand> xivulon: yes, that's ok
<james_w> evand: it's no big deal
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-26
<xivulon> evand wubi-installer.org has been updated for 8.04
<evand> james_w: Adding grub-installer to pkg-lists/netboot/common includes a modified version for me.
<twb> Hey fellas, any idea why, after upgrading my casper-based netboot system from 2.6.24-11 to 2.6.24-12, the unionfs mount fails?
<twb> The ro NFS /cdrom mount is working and the tmpfs /cow is present, but it fails with "Mounting unionfs of /root failed: No such device"
<twb> Has unionfs been split out into a separate package since -11 or something?
<twb> Never mind, it *is* a separate package and I failed to upgrade it.
<james_w> evand: thanks for confirming. It seems I need to clean before building for it to pick it up and include it in the image
<james_w> at least, it's in the manifest this time, so fingers crossed.
<evand> best of luck
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> ha, I think I've found a bug in grub-install at the same time.
<james_w> I'm testing it again to be sure.
<grrrreg> hi
<grrrreg> I'm trying to install dmidecode-udeb with anna, but anna doesn't seem to know how to fetch from universe
<grrrreg> is there a preseed trick to do this ?
<grrrreg> (with gutsy installer)
<mario_limonciell> evand, it unfortunately looks like ubiquity 1.8.1 wasn't included in the live dvd from yesterday :( http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/20080325/hardy-dvd-i386.manifest
<evand> mario_limonciell: I've been trying to get to cdimage to build a new dvd but the Internet is not cooperating.
<mario_limonciell> oh i see.
<mario_limonciell> well before you do manage rebuild it, would you mind adding gawk back into the seeds since it got taken out ?
<evand> any idea why it was removed?
<mario_limonciell> slangasek said in -devel, let me check my log what it was
<mario_limonciell> T 1206503266 slangase	mario_limonciell: there's been a change to the contents of DVD images, yes - you needed gawk?
<mario_limonciell> T 1206503295 slangase	mario_limonciell: we can probably get gawk added back, I think - the change is that the DVD no longer ships .debs for all of the supported seed, to make room for a much-expanded livefs with full translations
<evand> ah
<mario_limonciell> i responded to him this morning, but he was afk, so if you can squeeze that before it gets generated, that'd be great
<evand> will do
<mario_limonciell> thanks
<james_w> I've convinced myself that my patch works, but that something else is broken.
<evand> yikes, what's the problem?
<james_w> in particular the command to encrypt the password returns the empty string.
<james_w> I've put debugging in, and the correct uncrypted password is used, but nothing is then set for the password.
<james_w> is there an easy way to work this out that doesn't involve another install?
<james_w> I should have loaded up on the debugging statements when I suspected this.
<james_w> password=$(echo -e "md5crypt\n$password" | \
<james_w>                        grub --batch --device-map=/dev/null 2>&1 | \
<james_w>                        grep "^Encrypted:" | cut -d' ' -f2)
<james_w> that's what returns nothing.
<evand> hrm, don't you need a quit in there?
<james_w> I didn't change it.
<james_w> it does the right thing on the running system.
<evand> hrm.
<james_w> is it possible that one of grub grep or cut are not available?
<mario_limonciell> evand, with ubiquity 1.8.1 on the DVD (updated while booted), it appears a very large number of packages are removed, most being locale stuff, I'm assuming a lot of that will go away by seeding 'd-i pkgsel/language-packs string ....'?
<evand> mario_limonciell: that's my understanding.
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay i'll make the adjustments necessary on our end.
<mario_limonciell> thx
<evand> james_w: they should all be there
<james_w> evand: it was a long shot
<james_w> I've just kicked off another install to find out what's going wrong.
<evand> slangasek added quilt back, still trying to connect to any of the canonical servers.
<james_w> do you use preseed to control your test installs?
<james_w> I would have thought it would get pretty boring otherwise.
<evand> I'm pulling down a new alternate CD to see if I can be of any help here, as the one I have is slightly broken.
<evand> that would be a smart thing to do, though I generally just hit enter a lot
<james_w> I guess it might be as much work to keep changing it for all the different things you do.
<james_w> I don't like having to keep an eye on it as I do other things, because it slows it down while it waits for me.
<evand> indeed, that can be quite frustrating.
<james_w> 'echo -e "md5crypt\n$password" | grub --batch --device-map=/dev/null 2>&1 >>/tmp/menu.lst.password2 || true'
<james_w> I put that in grub-install, and then added the file to menu.lst, and it showed that it printed nothing.
<james_w> the password is printed ok, but grub just outputs nothing
<james_w> unfortunately something went screwy with the other VTs after grub-install, so I couldn't debug there, I've added more debugging output, and I'm going to try again and try to get a proper terminal.
<james_w> ok, grub isnt' installed when grub-installer does it's thing
<james_w> yet it doesn't complain.
<james_w> I've got a proper shell this time
<james_w> I'll just wait until I can get some tips on diagnosing why grub isn't there.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2590 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Treat the dbfilter returning nonzero as a fatal error in the
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  noninteractive frontend.
<mario_limonciell> evand, it would appear that the selected language isn't carried over to the resultant system from the noninteractive frontend
<mario_limonciell> debian-installer/language doesn't seem to have any value set, but is just owned by oem-config
<mario_limonciell> same with locale
<evand> hrmm
<evand> mario_limonciell: ok, I'll take a look after I get back from grocery shopping.  Currently in the middle of coding.
<mario_limonciell> k
<mario_limonciell> evand, these are the applicable preseed strings that we were using when you get a chance to look later: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6113/
<evand> mario_limonciell: thanks, noted
<mario_limonciell> evand, for some more empirical data, if I boot into single user mode before oem config gets ahold of those keys, I can set them manually and they come up in the right language when oem config comes up
<xivulon> evand what do we do with featurefreeze? I have a few more bugs in my way.... Do we seek approval for the pending changes and then do another request later on?
<xivulon> none of that is a new feature
<xivulon> also had some reports of problems with raid 0 (software and hardware) and it is not possible to mount partitions therein in the initrd.
<xivulon> Does that ring any bell?
<TheMuso> xivulon: Wubi installs sittingh on Windows RAID are likely not to work at all.
<TheMuso> Since they are likely using fakeraid which Ubuntu doesn't have proper support for yet.
<xivulon> I was afraid that was the case
<xivulon> what exactly is the status of dmraid? I have a user mentioning manual intervention https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/206746/comments/1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206746 in wubi "Wubi does not work on raid 0" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TheMuso> xivulon: Well it won't be in hardy, as it is nowhere near ready for use in an LTS.
<TheMuso> It lacks many features needed for good RAID management.
<xivulon> thx TheMuso
<TheMuso> np
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-27
<blahblahx> I have made my own distro based off ubuntu 7.10. when you run the test iso, ubiquity seems to act funny. if you choose a language other than english to install with, then after install you get the error "language failed with exit code 127". However, the language is installed and works, just I can't figure out why the error pops up. What does it mean?
<blahblahx> thanks a lot guys
<xivulon> TheMuso do the fakeraid problems extend to actual raid?
<xivulon> the user asking that has raid 0 on EVGA 780i SLI MCP
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2591 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py): * Clean up the reboot message in the noninteractive frontend.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2592 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): * Optimize the md5 check on file copy (LP: #198019).
<agile> hi, I've got 2 brand new dual quad core servers and no cd drive so I've been trying to install from a 2g usb thumb drive. Unfortunately the methods documented in the wiki and elsewhere appear to only work with the live cd images
<agile> always get mount failures trying to mount the thumb drive if I try using the server image, noted another person had the same issue using the alternate image :(
<evand> agile: are you working off the instructions in the install guide?  It's section 4.3 if you weren't already aware.
<agile> evand, which instructions? I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<evand> agile: apt-get install installation-guide-i386; w3m /usr/share/doc/installation-guide-i386/en/index.html
<evand> superm1: I knew that oem-config bug that you were experiencing sounded really familiar.  I fixed that in Gutsy.  Now to find out why it's back.
<evand> err in Hardy, apparently
<TheMuso> xivulon: Well the raid you mentioned is still fakeraid.
<TheMuso> xivulon: The kind of raid we don't need to worry about is true hardware RAID controllers.
<TheMuso> However just about all prosumer/low-end server boards in the last 5 or so years all use software fakeraid.
<mario_limonciell> evand, to determine if the issue of our locale not being carried over to the destination install was noninteractive specific, I just reran the seed as automatic-ubiquity.  the same behavior occurs
<evand> mario_limonciell: indeed, I noticed that as well.  It looks like when I fixed this previously I only fixed it for the alternate CD, but I could've sworn I did both.  Should be straightforward, but I'm about to step out for a bit then possibly paint a stairwell that we devastated with a couch.  I might have time to fix it later tonight though, otherwise I'll definitely get it done in the AM.
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay.  i'll touch bases with you on it again tomorrow at some point then
<mario_limonciell> have fun with the painting :)
<evand> haha thanks, I'll try.  And ack'ed.
<xivulon> TheMuso, thanks!
<TheMuso> xivulon: np
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2593 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py): don't hardcode the return value of get_hostname(). It can then be preseeded, and in case it isn't present in the preseed, it will at least default to 'ubuntu'
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-28
<agile> evand, thanks for the tip to the installation guide yesterday while I was trying to get a usb stick ready to do server installs. I ended up making the classic mistake of doing exactly what it said and wrecked my laptop's sda1 partion :)
<agile> I back up religiously though so it was all good
<evand> heh
<agile> after following the installation instructions in 4.3 though, I still end up with the same results where after I boot from the usb stick it can't mount the cdrom (there isn't one) so I got to a console and try to mount the usb stick and it says mount failed: no such device..
<evand> hrm
<agile> yet it's there in dmesg, I see it in /dev/usb/disks even
<agile> maybe I should have used kernel and initrd from something beside the server iso
<evand> if you still can't get it to work, stick casper.log on a pastebin.
<agile> this is without casper
<evand> err right, sorry, still a little early here
<evand> did you try the "easy method"?
<agile> thinking about it
<evand> wherein you just cat an already prepared image
<evand> then you just have to copy the iso over
<agile> I don't understand the easy way because the boot img it points to using creates a 16M filesystem so there's not enough space to copy an iso and (since it's vfat?) I don't think I can resize it
<agile> nm it was because it was mounted that I couldn't resize I guess
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2594 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Copy the locale over to the target system when using oem-config.
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  This was previously fixed for the alternate CD in LP 181291.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181291 in oem-config "preseeded locale etc. not propagated to oem-config" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181291
<agilista> I finally got the usb installation working :) \o/ just had to make a second partion on the stick for the iso
<evand> nice!
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-29
<xivulon> cjwatson, a user reported format_swap: error_handler: exception with type Timer
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61459/
<xivulon> any hint?
<xivulon> bug #206113
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206113 in ubuntu "Wubi install cannot create swap space (8.04 Beta) [Regression from alpha 6]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206113
<afflux> hi! does the livecd environment currently warn the user when he doesn't seem to have enough ram?
<bbrazil> How do I change the default for time/zone for ubiquity? Using debconf (even playing with seen per the docs) isn't working
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-30
<ffm> Anyone here who works on wubi?
 * ffm wants to submit a patch.
<stgraber> ffm: xivulon doesn't seem to be around
<ffm> stgraber: I see.
<ffm> Is there a special way I should attach it to a bug?
<ffm> On second thougt, I've looked at the code and it isn't something I can fix easily.
<evand> ffm: what's the bug?
<stgraber> ffm: you can either branch the code and attach your branch to a bug report or create a patch and attach it with the patch option checked
<ffm> evand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/209319
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209319 in wubi ""Installation size" preference reset if the "accessability" button is pressed" [Undecided,New]
<ffm> Probably low priority.
<ffm> Bug #164933 on the other hand is considerably more important.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164933 in wubi "Wubi does not always detecting AMD64" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164933
 * ffm changes status from incomplete to new.
<ffm> Can someone please triage/confirm?
<ffm> evand: merci.
 * ffm just noticed.
<ffm> evand: Now the question is how to triage it... It isn't a _really_ big deal, its more of a nucince, until soemone sets it, then mods access. then installed and it is unset.
<ffm> "Alice sets size to 4 because she doesn't want it to be too large, and wants to back up on DVDs. Alice is nearsighted, so she changes acccesabiligy. Then, alice installed. Alice is confused when she finds out that the disk eventually swells to 15GB, instead of 4 like she wanted it to be.. "
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-23
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1070 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu27
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3115 ../ubiquity.intrepid-beta//debian/ (changelog rules): Disable the introduction page in preparation for the 9.04 Beta.
<evand> ...
<evand> whoops
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3116 jaunty-beta/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.36ubuntu4, partman-partitioning 65ubuntu1.
<davmor2> evand: I'm going to try a wubi install out this afternoon on vista.  I'll let you know how I get on :)
<evand> wonderful, thanks
<xivulon> davmor2 hi
<davmor2> xivulon: Hello dude :) I'm going for a vista wubi test this afternoon :)
<xivulon> good, let me know how it goes! did you find any other bug not in lp?
<davmor2> xivulon: not to date no.
<xivulon> good
<xivulon> did you see if cd extraction work with new code base?
<xivulon> cd iso extraction
<xivulon> last bug you reported there was due to something else, which should be ok in r105
<evand> FWIW, r105 should be on the CDs
<xivulon> evand thanks
<xivulon> that will have issues with the uninstaller of course, but for the rest should be ok
<evand> they all had issues with the uninstaller, no?
<evand> by they I mean every new revision from bzr
<davmor2> Yes
<xivulon> yes, I haven't had much time to work on a patch yet
<xivulon> I have tested some code briefly which seems ok will push it after beta
<davmor2> evand, xivulon: is it worth just adding it to release notes saying it's being worked on, or not?
<xivulon> absolutely
<xivulon> quick workaround is to copy the uninstaller on a different directory and run it from there
<cjwatson> evand: should bump version to 1.12.0 as well I think
<cjwatson> evand: is there anything in bzr right now that needs to go in the beta?
<evand> cjwatson: I've already uploaded it.  I was going to bump trunk to 1.12.0, if that's what you mean.
<evand> everything in trunk would be nice to have, but is not critical
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3118 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/timezone_map.py): Merge Roman's city placement code into the GTK frontend.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3117 jaunty-beta/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.20
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1071 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog): Remove armel orion5x subarchitecture, per the kernel team.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1072 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu28
<davmor2> evand: How does wubi get it's name for the user, not the username?
<persia> cjwatson, I think I'm not going to try the parallel-edit method anymore.  I seem to make too many mistakes between the two environments.  I'll go back to the regenerate-and-test method :)
<evand> davmor2: from the USERNAME environmental variable
<evand> or do you mean how does it get what it uses for the full name?
<davmor2> evand: No no the username.  The name of the user.
<davmor2> full name uyes
<evand> right now I believe it just uses the USERNAME environmental variable as well
<evand> feel free to file a bug and subscribe me, and I'll look into fixing it
<evand> if xivulon doesn't beat me to it
<evand> should be fairly straightforward
<davmor2> evand: does wubi assume the windows username is you full name.  Because I typed in tester as the username (which is what I use to log in with) but my name is still displayed in fusa as davmor2 which is the username that wubi had selected for me
<davmor2> I'll take a screenshot in a second
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3119 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Stop setting message attribute in InstallStepError; it isn't used and it
<CIA-3> ubiquity: generates a deprecation warning with Python 2.6. Similarly, rename
<CIA-3> ubiquity: PartedServerError's message attribute to parted_error.
<evand> davmor2: yes, see what I said above
<davmor2> evand: will do:)
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> evand: am I doing something daft here.  I moved the un-installer out of the Ubuntu folder started it and I'm getting the same issue as from the cd trying to remove it
<evand> davmor2: it should work if you run the uninstaller by running wubi a second time.
<evand> if that's not working, I suspect that's a new bug
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r98 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Raise priority to critical for questions preseeded with a nonexistent
<CIA-3> console-setup: code (LP: #328078).
<davmor2> wubi ejected cd but then says there is no cd :(
<davmor2> I'll bug it after
<NCommander> cjwatson, thanks for merging my seed changes for the imx51
<cjwatson> np
<NCommander> cjwatson, anything I can do to help to get the rest of the imx51 branches merged?
<cjwatson> I haven't looked too much yet, but probably not, I'm just waiting for after beta
<kirkland> cjwatson: heh, you remember that bug about it being too easy to uninstall ecryptfs (when it's in use)?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i just uninstalled mdadm on a raid-running system
<kirkland> :-)
 * cjwatson grins
<davmor2> evand: Now the cd ejects you get wubi.exe there is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive E:  (cancel) (Try again) (Continue)  :)
<superm1> perhaps would it be best to unpack wubi.exe into a temp directory and run instead then?
<mark> hi
<mark> the ubuntu (server) installer seems to insist on installing the boot loader on (hd0), even though I'm preseeding otherwise
<mark> any idea why?
<davmor2> evand:  big map is still way out :)  Which you probably still know :)
<evand> davmor2: I committed some fixes for that today, but they wont be on a CD until after beta
<davmor2> evand: cool it really shows up on the big map :(  I just did an oem install
<evand> the points should be in the same position no matter what size the map is
<evand> oh, though the oem-config map needs an update
 * evand does that now
<davmor2> evand: Yay helped make things better :)
<evand> :)
<CIA-3> oem-config: evand * r637 oem-config/lib/timezone_map.py: More updates to the timezone_map city placement.
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r753 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> partman-target: Rather than pretending that partitions have no longer been formatted
<CIA-3> partman-target: after the partitioner is complete, reset their intended state from
<CIA-3> partman-target: "format the partition" to "keep and use the existing data". This still
<CIA-3> partman-target: solves the original problem reported in Debian bug #256090 while also
<ubottu> Debian bug 256090 in partman "does not reformat partition" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/256090
<CIA-3> partman-target: stopping partitions from being needlessly reformatted if you go back to
<CIA-3> partman-target: the partitioner after base system installation and then forward again
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r754 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-target: Don't clear partitions or complain about them not being formatted if
<CIA-3> partman-target: they've already been formatted by a previous partitioner run.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-24
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1350 hardy-proposed/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-3> tasksel: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-3> tasksel:  - Avoid removing packages that are in other tasks that are still
<CIA-3> tasksel:  selected or not displayed (LP: #150252).
<davmor2> Might of found a bug but I'll see if it boots and report back on it
<charlie-tca> Well, time for my question of the day. I downloaded today's images, they passed md5sums. I burned the Xubuntu jaunty-alternate-i386.iso to a cd-r.
<charlie-tca> It passes the cd integrity check with no errors. I attempt to install to a hardware system. It fails with
<charlie-tca> Warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/x/xkeyboard-config/xkb-data_1.5-2ubuntu9_all.deb was corrupt
<charlie-tca> Why did the two checks pass?
<charlie-tca> (I burned another cd-r that works)
<davmor2> charlie-tca: because it checks the cd md5sum against the md5sum on the cd.  so if the md5sum is correct even with the corrupt xkb then it will pass because the numbers are correct (at least that's how I understand it working)
<charlie-tca> It just seems like cd integrity check should have caught the corrupt file.
<cjwatson> however that's extremely unlikely
<cjwatson> actually it checks each individual file against a list of md5sums, so the corruption would have to be pretty amazing
<charlie-tca> I would be happy to send the cd where ever for testing
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: it's probably a fault in the drive controller or the driver that returns invalid data at some point, that isn't caught
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: maybe it doesn't happen to trigger with the read pattern the integrity check uses
<charlie-tca> I see. I just did not realize this was even possible
<cjwatson> with an idealised abstract CD it isn't ;-)
<cjwatson> but remember the sysadmin mantra: all hardware sucks, all software sucks
<charlie-tca> Thanks for answering
<charlie-tca> :-)
<cjwatson> it could be a kernel bug, and they might want to look into it
<charlie-tca> Even if the second cd worked?
<charlie-tca> I can run that installation and grab the logs. Anything else to get ?
<cjwatson> you'll need to ask the kernel guys
<charlie-tca> Okay, thanks!
<davmor2> phew it booted fine
<davmor2> cjwatson: looks like the lvm issues may be behind us YaY
<cjwatson> great
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1384 intrepid-proposed/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Avoid removing packages that are in other tasks that are still selected
<CIA-3> tasksel: or not displayed (LP: #150252).
<CIA-3> casper: cjwatson * r597 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser): merge from lp:~persia/casper/trunk
<CIA-3> casper: cjwatson * r598 trunk/debian/changelog: fix changelog version
<CIA-3> casper: cjwatson * r599 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser): merge lp:~timo-jyrinki/casper/examples_desktop_file
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1351 hardy-proposed/tasksel.pl: backport r1406 from lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/tasksel/ubuntu to avoid slow computations when there are no tasks to be removed
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1385 intrepid-proposed/tasksel.pl: backport r1406 from lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/tasksel/ubuntu to avoid slow computations when there are no tasks to be removed
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1352 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: jaunty, not trunk
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1386 intrepid-proposed/debian/changelog: note backport
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1353 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog:
<CIA-3> tasksel: Fix kubuntu-kde4-live task to avoid description clash with kubuntu-live
<CIA-3> tasksel: (LP: #236257).
<davmor2> xivulon: how do
<xivulon> hi davmor2
<davmor2> xivulon: did you see the new bug I found
<xivulon> nope, just came back, 1 sec
<davmor2> bug 347529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347529 in wubi "Jaunty: Now wubi cd is ejected you get an error in windows as soon as it does" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347529
<davmor2> so on a plus note cd ejects now :)
<xivulon> Is this on vista?
<davmor2> vista and xp
<xivulon> it might be the same issue we had with vista
<xivulon> works well for me on xp
<xivulon> in vm
<davmor2> I get the there is no cd in the drive after clicking reboot on both
<davmor2> other than that nothing new :)
<xivulon> hm strange eject CD is the last task performed and wubi runs off a temporary directory, only pylauncher would be started from CD
<xivulon> davmor2, do you have a log taken when the error appears (before clicking anything)
<davmor2> xivulon: No but I can add one as soon as beta testing is  out of the way
<xivulon> yes please
<davmor2> wubi removal is still an issue and moving the uninstaller out of the ubuntu directory didn't help but I'll add a log for that too but the error seem to read the same as the log that are up
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1387 intrepid-proposed/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-tasks/kubuntu-kde4-live):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Fix kubuntu-kde4-live task to avoid description clash with kubuntu-live
<CIA-3> tasksel: (LP: #236257).
<davmor2> cjwatson: when you get this, and I know you know and haven't touched it,  But netboot still stops on that boot: prompt which still looks bad when the next screen seems to be a boot menu
<cjwatson> I guess I should stare at that for post-beta and figure out what's going on
<davmor2> cjwatson: more of a reminder than anything :)
<cjwatson> yep - thanks
<cjwatson> though I *really* wouldn't object if anyone else wanted to figure it out and send a patch :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I added the big to the tracker too :)  This is where I wish I had enough time to learn to code but then I think to make a good coder you need to have a bit of a kirk in order to see what the code does each step of the way :)
<davmor2> s/big/bug
<cjwatson> bit of a kirk?
<davmor2> quirk
<cjwatson> ah right
<davmor2> I need sleep
<cjwatson> 10% inspiration 90% perspiration as they say
<cjwatson> anyway, sleep: likewise
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-25
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> In the preseed, this: "d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic" mean that it will create a swap and a root partition ?
<maxagaz> where can i find a manual for the preseed ?
<persia> maxagaz, There's an appendix in the installation guide that covers preseeding.
<davmor2> Kubuntu is still using grey for the install system :(
 * NCommander whacks the installer
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1354 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.70ubuntu6
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1388 intrepid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu11.1
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r106 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py): Removed an erroneous closing parentheses in the use_cd check.
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r107 trunk/src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py: Whoops, fix up that last commit.
<davmor2> evand: Kubuntu oem isn't using the tz_map
<davmor2> it's using the old one
<evand> ah, indeed.  shtylman, do you have any interest or time to look into that?  oem-config is a very similar codebase to ubiquity.
<davmor2> evand: is there a bug for it or should I write one?
<evand> davmor2: please make one
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> evand: oem-config-kde is that the right package?
<evand> yes
<davmor2> evand: bug 348430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348430 in oem-config "Jaunty: Kubuntu OEM end user setup uses the wrong time zone map" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348430
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r144 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted): Handle filtering of mounted partitions on /dev/mmcblk* (LP: #348411).
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r776 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Handle /dev/mmcblk* in split_device (LP: #348411).
<evand> thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3120 ubiquity/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Work in bytes rather than percentages in the partition bar code.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Fix partition bar slider (for resizing) code by adding correct
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  calcuations for bounds checking and slider positioning.
<evand> finally.  Now to figure out offscreen rendering so I can paint a gtk slider handle instead of a black box.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3121 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Properly encode data from os-prober (LP: #345573).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3122 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add a LP bug reference.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, \o_
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Did Ubuntu patch d-i to fix http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=498143 or something? :)
<ubottu> Debian bug 498143 in cdrom-detect "Please detect non-ISO block devices masquerading as Debian CDs" [Wishlist,Open]
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: yes, but only if you pass cdrom-detect/try-usb on the command line
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> cdrom-detect/try-usb=true
<cjwatson> reason being that otherwise it can do the wrong thing with USB hard disks
<cody-somerville> does the usb-creator automatically set that?
<evand> yes
<cjwatson> wow, yeah, Kubuntu's partition bar colour choice is a bit confusing
<davmor2> cjwatson: it does make it look like your emptying the drive :)
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> is there a bug for it already?
<evand> should be
 * evand digs
<davmor2> cjwatson: I added it to abug that looked the same from mpt but I'm now not sure it is
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/336755
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336755 in ubiquity ""Specify partitions manually (advanced)" is displayed as if it's a partition type" [Low,Confirmed]
<davmor2> it is however very similar in look etc
<cjwatson> davmor2: no, it's a different bug
<davmor2> cjwatson: I can write a new one although I that was one I was linked to
<cjwatson> well, the test is whether fixing one thing would fix the other
<cjwatson> in this case that isn't true as far as I can see
<cjwatson> so tagging along is a good way for one or the other bug to get lost
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll write a new one if fixing one fixes the other you can always dupe them :)
<cody-somerville> evand, did you see my comment on the usb-creator bug I made yesterday?
<davmor2> infact evand that might of been the bug you linked me too
<evand> cody-somerville: looking now.  Sorry, was caught up in other work this morning.
<evand> Hrm, I thought I fixed this previously
 * evand tests
<evand> arrr, must have broken things with a recent commit
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 348461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348461 in ubiquity "Jaunty: Kubuntu shouldn't use grey for the installed system bar in ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348461
<davmor2> I've swapped them over on the tracker too
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<evand> hrm, actually I cannot reproduce your bug, cody-somerville.  I forgot that mkfs.vfat wont tell the kernel to re-read the partition table, but after calling blockdev --rereadpt, usb-creator tells me that the disk needs to be formatted when I have a single vfat partition spanning the entire disk
<evand> that is the set up you had, right?
<cody-somerville> evand, I'm not sure.
<evand> hrm
<shtylman> evand: will look at, np
<evand> shtylman: very much appreciated
<shtylman> evand: do I need the dvd to do an open install? or can I do it from the live cd?
<evand> open install?
<shtylman> oem*
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> (its still early for me)
<davmor2> shtylman: just hit F$
<davmor2> F4
<davmor2> even
<davmor2> oem is listed there
<shtylman> k
<davmor2> shtylman: so pick a language hit F4 select oem from the list and then the install is pretty much as normal-ish
<shtylman> davmor2: doing that now...and then once it is installed, you said the old tz map shows up, instead of new?
<davmor2> shtylman: yes.  Basically you run through the "normal" install as oem.  You hit the setup for enduser and reboot.  Then you get 4 pages of end user setup and it's the map in there that is wrong.
<evand> shtylman: you can install oem-config from the desktop, and just run it there
<evand> mind you, the live CD desktop
<evand> not your own
<shtylman> evand: does it have to be in a live cd? I have a scrap install and I installed oem-config there, tried to run it...segfaulted
<evand> erm, no, it should work fine
<shtylman> well, now it doesn't segfault, but also doesn't do anything :)
<shtylman> I just run oem-config, right? ... not missing anything there am I?
<shtylman> evand: ^
<evand> make sure you have oem-config and oem-config-kde installed.
<evand> what does the log say?
<shtylman> was missing oem-config-kde
<shtylman> well...still doesn't do anything :/ does it need certain parameters?
<shtylman> tried kde_ui like ubiquity...but nothin
<evand> what does the log say?
<evand>  /var/log/oem-config.log
<shtylman> the installer log?
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> nothing
<shtylman> blank
<evand> hrm
<evand> sudo oem-config kde_ui ?
<shtylman> nope :)
<shtylman> whats interesting is I can't remove the oem-config package now...
<shtylman> dpkg fails
<shtylman> (probly unrelated...but I was just gonna try a clean install)
<shtylman> trying a clean install now
<evand> sorry, in a meeting.  I would see if you have better luck with kvm and a live CD
<cjwatson> shtylman: this isn't really how you run oem-config
<cjwatson> shtylman: you run oem-config-prepare after rebooting into the installed system
<cjwatson> shtylman: then you reboot again
<cody-somerville> Does partman support creating sa quashfs + ext3 partition w/unionfs hybrid type thing?
<shtylman> cjwatson: ok, thanks...will try that
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: not at present
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, what would be the sanest way to accomplish that atm?
<cjwatson> can I get back to you after this meeting?
<cody-somerville> sure
<shtylman> evand: ok...I finally got it running :) ... so want me to just migrate my map over to the oem-config package...I assume?
<evand> shtylman: please do :)
<shtylman> k
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3123 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add a LP bug reference.
<cody-somerville> evand, whats your launchpad id?
<evand> ~evand
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3124 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/rules): merge from lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/jaunty-beta
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, are you available now?
<evand> 1.12.1, no?  I would think that the next time a release happens from trunk we'll be in karmic.  Or am I forgetting how we normally do this.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: call, sorry :-/
<cjwatson> evand: whoops
<cjwatson> evand: no, we normally keep going on trunk after beta
<cjwatson> evand: and normally, once we hit beta, we bump to an even minor number for release
<cjwatson> so strictly beta should have been 1.12.0 :-)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3125 ubiquity/debian/changelog: fix version for post-beta
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: (still on call, but can manage a small bit of attention) so this would come out to two partitions?
<cjwatson> one for the squashfs, one for ext3?
<cjwatson> physically, I mean
<cody-somerville> MY understanding is that it would be a squashfs file + ext3 partition w/ unionfs
<cjwatson> evand: I don't mind if you want to change this, but I was sort of expecting to work as before - I wonder though how unstable trunk really is between beta and final - I would expect "not much"
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: squashfs file stored where?
<cody-somerville> smagoun, Where will the squashfs file be stored?
<smagoun> cody-somerville: Current setup for squashfs-based images looks like this: 2 ext3 partitions. On the first partition we have /boot and a squashfs image. The second partition is a data partition. We use unionfs to merge the squashfs + data together
<cjwatson> right, so anything generic will be a pain in the arse, but you could do it as a custom hack
<cjwatson> do you care about manual setup, or just automatic?
<smagoun> manual setup of disk partitioning? (I came to the conversation late - sorry)
<cjwatson> 16:04 <cody-somerville> Does partman support creating sa quashfs + ext3 partition w/unionfs hybrid type thing?
<cjwatson> 16:06 <cjwatson> cody-somerville: not at present
<cjwatson> 16:06 <cody-somerville> cjwatson, what would be the sanest way to accomplish that atm?
<cjwatson> partman being the component of d-i/ubiquity that handles partitioning
<smagoun> Manual partitioning is interesting in the general case; for the squashfs-specific case we can do without it if that makes things easier
<cjwatson> so I think the easiest approach would be to make this an attribute of ext3 partitions in partman
<cjwatson> i.e. an ext3 partition can have "squashfs-ness" or "cow-ness"
<cjwatson> where does the installer get the squashfs from?
<smagoun> Our current build tool spits out a squashfs image by default (our USB + ISO-based installers work from a squashfs image; at install time we either copy the image file directly to the target or unpack the squashfs and copy the contents to the target, depending on whether the target is squashfs+ext3 or straight ext3)
<cjwatson> so it's somewhere on the installation image, with a known path
<smagoun> correct
<cjwatson> cody-somerville,smagoun: so I'd be thinking of something like this:
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137635/
<cjwatson> that's in partman-target
<cjwatson> obviously finish.d/copy_squashfs needs to be executable
<lool> cjwatson, evand: I didn't merge the change by persia to have flash-kernel-installer only on armel and in the bootloader section; I prefer if you review it as well
<cjwatson> cody-somerville,smagoun: that doesn't add any UI, but you can do something like squashfs_source{ /path/to/squashfs } squashfs_target{ /path/where/you/want/it/copied } cow{ any data you need for that } in a partman recipe
<cjwatson> get the idea?
<smagoun> cjwatson: alright, thanks! I think that makes sense.
<cjwatson> lool: which change is that?
<lool> https://code.launchpad.net/~persia/ubuntu-seeds/platform.jaunty+flash-installer-
<lool> is-an-armel-boot-loader-installer/+merge/4875
<lool> arg, /me slaps mutt
<lool> https://code.launchpad.net/~persia/ubuntu-seeds/platform.jaunty+flash-installer-is-an-armel-boot-loader-installer/+merge/4875
<cjwatson> oh, a seed branch
<lool> right; I'm sorry I'm half sick and probably not being very clear
<persia> I asked lool to review because I was modifying his last change to the seed.
<cjwatson> lool: that's fine and can be merged. do you want me to do it?
<lool> cjwatson: i have it merged here and will just push
<cjwatson> go ahead then
<cjwatson> p.s. 'bzr di | vipe | ubuntu-paste' really handy
<cjwatson> cody-somerville,smagoun: I'm going to throw this away from my local tree, and paste.ubuntu.com probably expires after a while, so do you have a copy?
<lool> Err StevenK pushed it already
<smagoun> cjwatson: yes - thanks
 * ogra waves
<BlackLukes> is there anyone who's active in ubiquity development?
<BlackLukes> yesterday I was asking about what code is used to display the partition bar in ubiquity as seen here: http://www.askdavetaylor.com/2-blog-pics/ubuntu-install-pic6.png
<robbiew> BlackLukes: evand should be able to help
<BlackLukes> thanks
<cjwatson> BlackLukes: you'll find it easier to get an answer if you don't drop off IRC all the time - I tried to answer you a couple of times yesterday but you'd vanished
<BlackLukes> sorry I had some connection problems later
<cjwatson> anyway, the code is in ubiquity/segmented_bar.py and called from ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py
<ogra> so i'm setting ubiquity/configure_bootloader=false on cmdline ... i see it fine in /proc/cmdline, but echo get ubiquity/install_bootloader | sudo debconf-communicate disagrees about the setting
<BlackLukes> I found it, thanks!
<cjwatson> ogra: well, if you're setting ubiquity/configure_bootloader=false on the command line, you can hardly expect ubiquity/install_bootloader to be set :-)
<ogra> well "echo get ubiquity/install_bootloader | sudo debconf-communicate" returns 0 true
<ogra> cat /proc/cmdline tells me ubiquity/configure_bootloader=false
<ogra> so it gets lost somewhere
<ogra> could it be because i dont define a preseed file on cmdline ?
<ogra> i would have assumed that ubiquity (or debconf) picks it up anyway from cmdline
<cjwatson> ogra: casper is what's responsible for copying command-line parameters into debconf
<cjwatson> ogra: see scripts/casper-bottom/24preseed
<ogra> hmm, casper is definately used, else i wouldnt have a live session
<cjwatson>                 */*=*)
<cjwatson>                         question="${x%%=*}"
<cjwatson>                         value="${x#*=}"
<cjwatson>                         casper-preseed /root "$question" "$value"
<cjwatson>                         ;;
<cjwatson> ogra: um, so you keep saying you're putting ubiquity/configure_bootloader=false on the command line
<shtylman> evand: have you updated the oem-config code to have the raw_utc_offset in the tz.py file?
<cjwatson> ogra: that needs to be ubiquity/install_bootloader=false
<shtylman> evand: I need that for the timezone map
<ogra> cjwatson, err, sorry, typo
<ogra> indeed its ubiquity/install_bootloader=false
<ogra> no trace of the word ubiquity in casper.log
<ogra> i see "Loading preseed file..." in casper.log
<ogra> so the script seems to be executed
<cjwatson> ogra: I think if I were you I'd use break=top and stick a set -x on the second line of 24preseed
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> k
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, how does the Ubuntu cds boot into the install only mode?
<cody-somerville> (for the desktop CDs that is)
<ogra> only-ubiquity iirc
<ogra> or flipped ... ubiquity-only .... one of them shoudl work
<cody-somerville> yea, but how does it work exactly?
<superm1> its put in /proc/cmdline and keyed off in the ubiquity init script
<superm1> which starts ubiquity-dm
<ogra> take a look at casper and look for the string
<cody-somerville> ok
<ogra> cjwatson, hmm, so i canged my cmdline ... from "console=ttymxc0,115200 console=tty boot=casper LIVEMEDIA=/dev/mmcblk0p1 ubiquity/install_bootloader=false" to "console=ttymxc0,115200 console=tty file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed ubiquity/install_bootloader=false boot=casper LIVEMEDIA=/dev/mmcblk0p1 --" and guess what ... debconf has the setting
<ogra> i dont get why ... but it seems to work now
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r755 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-target: Introduce partman/mount_style (choices: traditional, label, uuid) to
<CIA-3> partman-target: allow controlling how filesystems are mounted. Default this to uuid, and
<CIA-3> partman-target: stop using labels by default since they have unavoidable problems with
<CIA-3> partman-target: removable disks (LP: #347817).
 * ogra fires up another install test
<persia> Oh good.  It's always nice when you have two problems, and you fix one, and the other goes away.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> though its totally beyond me why it works now
<cjwatson> ogra: maybe a command line length limit?
<cjwatson> seems a bit short, but
<ogra> err, i made it a lot longer now
<persia> cjwatson, A minimum limit?  Making it longer made it work.
<cjwatson> oh, hmm
<persia> I wonder if it is related to the final "--"
<cjwatson> I doubt it
<ogra> and /proc/cmdline has all it should
<cjwatson> the purpose of -- is that everything after it is copied to the installed system
<ogra> yeah, and the casper script doesnt seem to make any distinction here
<cjwatson> I'm sure a set -x trace would make it clear
<ogra> it just processes the words
<ogra> heh
<ogra> it did match LIVEMEDIA=/dev/mmcblk0p1 .... now i've put the preseed options before that
<cjwatson> none of the cases in that script would match LIVEMEDIA=/dev/mmcblk0p1
<ogra> would be my guess ...
<cjwatson> stop guessing
<cjwatson> get data
<ogra> well, i'll test it later
<ogra> more important is that it is set now, i need my install to run through
<ogra> but wont forget to investigate ... for now i need to find the proper cmdline for my beta image first
<ogra> sad that ubiquity still doesnt fully fit in 600px - 2 panels .... i have about 1px to reach the buttons
<ogra> but its a lot better than before already
<persia> ogra, It fit for me, as long as I ran it from the menu.  If I run it manually, it sizes differently.
<ogra> ah
<ogra> i never ran it from the menu in my life :)
<ogra> there is that convenient desktop icon :)
<persia> That ought be the same as running it from the menu.
<persia> It's calling it from the command line that I consider manual (but do often anyway for debug purposes).
<ogra> well, the buttons hide behind the bottom panel and i see exactly a 1px line of each button
<charlie-tca> The panels are different sizes from the menu and from the desktop install icon
<ogra> ??
<ogra> the panels are 24px everywhere
<ogra> in a live session at lest
<ogra> *least
<charlie-tca> Maybe the screen is different sizes?
<ogra> 800x600
<charlie-tca> I get all the buttons from the desktop, but can not see back or forward from the menu
<persia> charlie-tca, Do you have any idea about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/348585
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348585 in xfwm4 "Not installable on a netbook (Acer Aspire) as screen res means buttons are invisible" [Undecided,New]
<persia> I presume that's supposed to be a Xubuntu bug, but I hope it's not the common case.
<charlie-tca> Possibly duplicate of bug 325958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325958 in ubiquity "Jaunty Alpha 4: Ubiquity windows does not fit on 1024x600 screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325958
<charlie-tca> Which I don't think is large fonts, but just resolution issues that I don't know how to fix
<charlie-tca> I'm gonna guess he installed the live cd to usb instead of the alternate cd
<persia> Thanks.  I'll point the reporter at 325958.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r638 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Set passwd/auto-login=true rather than implementing auto-login ourselves
<CIA-3> oem-config: (LP: #347900).
<shtylman> evand: ~shtylman/oem-config/timezone <- updated to new timezone map
<shtylman> cjwatson: how come ubuquity doesn't build oem-config? seems like there is alot of overlap?
<maco> hi, just wanted to say you guys are doing an awesome job. one of my friends just told me that her 5 year old daughter installed ubuntu by asking her 7 year old brother to read the words to her (she cant read yet), in order to prove the neighbor wrong regarding "linux is too hard to install"
<maco> (not devel related but figured youd appreciate hearing it)
<ogra> GRRR, ubioquity still dies in the bootloader step
<ogra> so obviously something unsets the preseed value during install
<ogra> cjwatson, at the end of the ubiquity run "echo get ubiquity/install_bootloader | sudo debconf-communicate" returns true again ... while it returned false when i started
<shtylman> maco: :)
<cjwatson> shtylman: yes, there is quite a lot of overlap and we've been meaning to merge them for ages now
<cjwatson> oem-config actually predates ubiquity and was in some respects a prototype for some of the things ubiquity does
<cjwatson> maco: cool!
<shtylman> cjwatson: is oem config originally from debian?
<cjwatson> no, I wrote it
<cjwatson> check the changelog :)
<cjwatson> though Jonathan Riddell and Anirudh Ramesh wrote the KDE frontend, I think
<shtylman> cjwatson: :), gotcha
<shtylman> cjwatson: question, commonly, when you make a branch and lets say your changes get merged in, do you delete that branch? and branch again if you do more work? or do you keep the branch around and keep merging in from master?
<cjwatson> shtylman: you can do either, it depends on the purpose of the branch
<cjwatson> shtylman: if it's a specific branch for a particular topic, you might well throw it away once it's been merged; if it's a general "my main branch of this package" branch, you'd probably keep it
<shtylman> I see, what about merging in changes? is bzr merge or pull preferred?
<cjwatson> doesn't really matter, but the only way you'll be able to use pull is with --overwrite and that throws away the old branch history
<cjwatson> bzr will handle either, just depends what you want the result to look like :-)
<shtylman> gotcha
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Where did you say ubiquity looks for the preseed file?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: ubiquity doesn't :-) casper handles preseeding
<cody-somerville> ah
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: and it looks wherever it's told to look, with the file= or url= boot parameter
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cjwatson> oh, it'll also load /preseed.cfg from the initrd if it exists
<cody-somerville> Would this work? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/137811/
<cjwatson> well, some of it's made up
<cjwatson> 11 d-i     apt-setup/uri_type      select d-i
<cjwatson> dunno where that comes from but it doesn't exist
<cjwatson> 35 d-i     partman-auto/disk       string /dev/hda
<cjwatson> you're sure it'll be hda not sda?
<cjwatson> if there's only one disk on the system, it's better to leave partman-auto/disk unpreseeded and then partman will pick the first one
<cjwatson> much of netcfg is not used in ubiquity - only netcfg/get_hostname, netcfg/get_domain, netcfg/dhcp_ntp_servers
<cjwatson> at the moment anyway
<cjwatson> 51 d-i     console-tools/archs string skip-config
<cjwatson> 53 d-i     console-keymaps-at/keymap select us
<cjwatson> ah, I get it, you're reading from Debian preseeding documentation. Don't do that, use Ubuntu documentation instead. They differ in ways that will confuse you later.
<cjwatson> 52 d-i     debian-installer/locale string en_US
<cjwatson> 55 d-i     languagechooser/language-name-fb    select English
<cjwatson> 56 d-i     debian-installer/locale             select en_US.UTF-8
<cjwatson> duplicated debian-installer/locale, and you don't need to set languagechooser/language-name-fb
<cjwatson> all that tzconfig stuff can go, time/zone is sufficient
<cjwatson> kbd-chooser/method can go (maybe from some ancient Ubuntu documentation, pre-edgy?)
<cjwatson> xserver-xorg/autodetect_monitor is no longer used and can go
<cjwatson> you don't need to preseed mirror/suite
<cjwatson> the rest is probably OK although give it a run through :)
<cody-somerville> Will "d-i	passwd/user-password-crypted    passwd " work?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure
<cjwatson> what are you trying to do?
<cody-somerville> Set an empty password
<cjwatson> casper does:
<cjwatson> d-i passwd/user-password-crypted password U6aMy0wojraho
<cjwatson> since U6aMy0wojraho happens to be the hash of a blank password
<cody-somerville> I'll steal that then
<cjwatson> BTW, the type field should be "password" not "passwd", not that it matters very much
<cjwatson> put a comment above the U6aMy0wojraho bit if you do :-)
<cjwatson> as it happens, I think that this would also work as of jaunty:
<cjwatson> d-i passwd/user-password password
<cjwatson> d-i user-setup/allow-password-empty boolean true
<cjwatson> which might be clearer assuming I'm not just talking out of my arse
<cody-somerville> Okay, I'll try that :)
<cody-somerville> This is what I have now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/137829/
<cody-somerville> should the preseed file be on the cd or in the live rootfs?
<cody-somerville> Also, if I preseeded during the live chroot creation, would I get the same affect?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: easier to put it on the CD and use file=/cdrom/...
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: preseeding during the live chroot creation is unwise. That means that the preseeding will be active in the installed system too.
<cjwatson> # Post install APT setup
<cjwatson> d-i     apt-setup/hostname      string archive.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> d-i     apt-setup/directory     string /ubuntu/
<cjwatson> where are you getting this stuff from?
<cjwatson> d-i     netcfg/get_hostname     string  localhost
<cjwatson> d-i     netcfg/get_domain       string  localdomain
<cjwatson> I think explicitly setting localdomain is unwise
<cjwatson> see e.g. http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/10/msg00559.html
<cody-somerville> I used http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/apb.html
<cjwatson> don't use Debian documentation for preseeding
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ
<cjwatson> even so, apt-setup/hostname and apt-setup/directory aren't in the Debian documentation either
<cody-somerville> I've been looking at different examples on the web as well
<cjwatson> use the installation guide on help.ubuntu.com
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3126 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): Always set auto-login for OEM installations.
<cjwatson> lots of preseeding documentation floating around the web is wrong
<cjwatson> or specific to a particular version without realising it
<cjwatson> hah, I know where you got apt-setup/hostname and apt-setup/directory from
<cjwatson> those used to be implemented by base-config, which we removed in dapper
 * cody-somerville grins.
<cjwatson> bad documentation on the web never dies ...
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3127 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Hide auto-login and require-password radio buttons for OEM
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  installations.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3128 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Remove reimplementation of gdm and kdm auto-login support for OEM
<CIA-3> ubiquity: installations, since user-setup handles this now and the duplication
<CIA-3> ubiquity: causes oem-config to be unable to undo autologin (LP: #347900).
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Is it safe to use the same bootstrap on a stable release for image builds?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-26
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: same bootstrap?
<cody-somerville> base system created by debootstrap
<cjwatson> right, but same as what?
<cody-somerville> like, instead of rebuilding it each time
<cjwatson> oh, you mean continuous upgrades?
<cjwatson> it's probably mostly ok, but the reasons we don't do that in Ubuntu proper include:
<cjwatson>  * it's only about 45 minutes to build the whole thing from scratch again, which isn't a big deal when run daily
<cjwatson>  * upgrades often require a bit of babysitting, whereas installations tend to work unattended provided that the packages aren't broken
<cjwatson>  * fresh installs produce cleaner images - there's often a bit of cruft left over from upgrades
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cjwatson>  * it's easier to debug things when a fresh install goes wrong, because there are fewer variables: all that matters is the current state, not some hard-to-reproduce older state
<cjwatson> so we just focused on automating the rebuild-from-scratch and then tend not to worry about the fact that it takes a bit longer
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<cody-somerville> I read somewhere that if a package isn't listed in /casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop than casper will uninstall it
<cody-somerville> With the last few installs I've done, that file hasn't exist at all
<cody-somerville> err... not casper
<cody-somerville> ubiquity
<cody-somerville> if that file doesn't exist, does ubiquity skip that?
<cjwatson> yes, it does, but are these stock Ubuntu images? it's a serious problem if that file doesn't exist
<cody-somerville> No, these are images I've generated
<cjwatson> ok, I recommend fixing that :)
<cjwatson> one consequence of not fixing this is that the installer will still be on the installed system
<cjwatson> which is likely to cause confusion
<cjwatson> livecd-rootfs spits out a manifest-desktop at the right time
<cody-somerville> lh has a hook system so I imagine it'll be very easy to do the same
<cjwatson> you're going to keep on running into this stuff
<cjwatson> evaluate whether you gain more from live-helper than you would from not having to run into problems in the field and reimplement the same fixes we applied years ago
<cody-somerville> Thats indeed my goal
<cjwatson> there's almost certainly stuff in debian-cd that avoids subtle installer bugs too
<cody-somerville> since live-helper is an official project of Debian and was used to produce some of the images for the last release of Debian I'm guessing those sort of things would be addressed by lh as well
<cjwatson> assuming identical installers ...
<cody-somerville> It uses d-i
<cjwatson> it uses Debian's d-i
<cody-somerville> How custom is Ubuntu's di?
<cjwatson> not trivially
<cody-somerville> One option lh supports is have two partitions on the install medium - the livecd and one with d-i
<cjwatson> we have some different components and a reasonably extensive collection of other changes
<cody-somerville> When it comes to install time, it'll copy over the livecd fs instead of the normal install
<cjwatson> the thing I don't want is to end up de facto supporting live-helper because you need it and ask lots of questions about it :-)
<cjwatson> if you're going to use live-helper, I think its problems need to be yours
<cjwatson> copy over the livecd fs> which relies on a Debian d-i component, live-installer, that is not supported in Ubuntu because we use ubiquity for that purpose
<cjwatson> it would not surprise me in the least if live-installer didn't work in Ubuntu without significant customisation; it will *certainly* not produce the same result as ubiquity out of the box
<cjwatson> it sounds like you're assuming that live-helper's advertised features are offered by it standalone and that you can plug Ubuntu into it and get the same features, which I do not believe to be the case
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Well, so far so good. I created a UNR jaunty cd last night and used ubiquity to install it
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, All it required was for me to install lh and and type two commands after reading a man page.
<cjwatson> well, except for things like the installer still being installed on the target system ;-)
<cjwatson> I do realise that live-helper is a lot easier to set up
<cody-somerville> It also scales
<cjwatson> I'm just concerned that I don't even know the rough list of things that are likely to break in subtle ways; all I can do is think back through the things we've fixed in the image building tools in the past
<CIA-3> pkgsel: cjwatson * r134 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-3> pkgsel: If installing basic language packs fails the first time round, probably
<CIA-3> pkgsel: because they aren't on the CD, try again once we have the final
<CIA-3> pkgsel: sources.list in place (LP: #348393).
<cjwatson> you may have the same d-bus machine id on all booted images, for example
<cjwatson> that kind of glitchy sort of thing that you wouldn't immediately notice
<cjwatson> long-lived systems accumulate bug fixes
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cjwatson> if I were you I would compare the image file by file with that produced by our software, both inside and outside the squashfs
<cjwatson> any difference is a potential bug
<cjwatson> aside from trivial rubbish like gzip timestamps
<cody-somerville> thats a good idea
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r187 ubuntu/debian/control: set Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r188 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/system/subarch-arm-linux.c): Added subarchitecture imx51 for Freescale iMX51 SoCs (LP: #345534).
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r189 ubuntu/debian/changelog: merge from lp:~mcasadevall/libdebian-installer/imx51-support (mostly applied already from a patch, but taking the merge to clean up metadata)
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r356 ubuntu/ (8 files in 3 dirs): merge from lp:~mcasadevall/base-installer/imx51-support
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1073 ubuntu/ (6 files in 4 dirs): merge from lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/imx51-support
<CIA-3> oem-config: evand * r639 oem-config/ (6 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Merge in the new KDE time zone map from ubiquity. Thanks Roman
<CIA-3> oem-config: Shtylman.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3129 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix ubiquity/install_bootloader handling to check the seen flag rather
<CIA-3> ubiquity: its value when deciding whether to override it with the UI's value (see
<CIA-3> ubiquity: LP #348660).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348660 in ubiquity "ubiquity unsets ubiquity/install_bootloader=false at some point during installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348660
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3130 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Outside automatic mode, default the UI's "Install boot loader" question
<CIA-3> ubiquity: to the value of ubiquity/install_bootloader (see LP #348660).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348660 in ubiquity "ubiquity unsets ubiquity/install_bootloader=false at some point during installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348660
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3131 ubiquity/debian/changelog: rearrange changelog, since the last two commits fix LP: #348660
<persia> cjwatson, https://code.launchpad.net/~persia/choose-mirror/armel+lpia/+merge/4774
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> persia: your branch is based on intrepid; I fixed that in jaunty already a while back ...
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3132 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Make sure that the before and after partitioning bars use the same
<CIA-3> ubiquity: colors for the same partitions (LP: #289324).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3133 ubiquity/ubiquity/segmented_bar.py: Initially set the partition being resized to the maximum size it can be.
<persia> cjwatson, Hrm.  Sorry.  I'll refresh.  Dunno how I got the wrong *release* in my branch.
<cjwatson> persia: odd that you said you reproduced it on jaunty though. Is it possible that something else was wrong?
<persia> Very likely so.
<cjwatson> just trying to think of what else might break in a similar way
<cjwatson> nothing is coming to mind ...
<persia> I didn't personally run the alternate install.  I'll track it down: perhaps it was just something odd about the way that the custom d-i being built was built.
<davmor2> evand: should wubi work on 64bit vista?
<davmor2> evand: So do you know if wubi will work on vista 64 bit at all?
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3134 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Fix the placement of the partition bars in scrolled windows when
<CIA-28> ubiquity: necessary.
<CIA-28> user-setup: cjwatson * r166 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply user-setup-ask):
<CIA-28> user-setup: Don't offer encrypting the home directory if the selected user's home
<CIA-28> user-setup: directory already exists (LP: #321345).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3135 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/stepPartAuto.glade): Don't let the partition bars eat up any extra space.
<cjwatson> lool,persia: you can ignore my request for logs on bug 288320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288320 in ubuntu-cdimage "Networkless Ubuntu MID install hangs at "Scanning archive..."" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288320
<CIA-28> casper: TheMuso * r600 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility && ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-28> casper:  - Make the special case disabling of pulseaudio per user, and not system
<CIA-28> casper:  wide.
<CIA-28> casper:  - Also disable PulseAudio for the Braille profile.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, whats the magic keyword to make d-i include hdd-like block devices in its search for the cd?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-27
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: cdrom-detect/try-usb is all that's available right now
<cody-somerville> Are you familiar with the load-media installer component? what does that do?
<cjwatson> not familiar enough to explain it, no
<cjwatson> but it fits in the same slot as load-cdrom (i.e. the "Loading installer components" step), not in the same slot as cdrom-detect
<cody-somerville> ok
<cjwatson> mountmedia does mount fixed disks, but I have no experience with the whole assembly
<cjwatson> it *might* be a reasonable thing to experiment with if you need this, but it might be a red herring too :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<cjwatson> load-media itself seems to be only on Debian's floppy images right now. its dependencies media-retriever and mountmedia are on a wider selection of images
<cjwatson> although that makes sense because any given image can only really have one of {load-cdrom, download-installer, load-media}
<cjwatson> anyway, meant to go to bed half an hour ago - night
<cody-somerville> Night :)
<cody-somerville> hmm... it says my preseed file is corrupt :/
<CIA-28> casper: TheMuso * r601 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> casper: - Fix incorrect paths when chowning files.
<CIA-28> casper: - Don't use /root for the ubiquity hook accessibility script, /target is
<CIA-28> casper:  where the installed system is located.
<CIA-28> casper: TheMuso * r602 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> casper: Remove laptop detect code. Its not currently working, and getting it to
<CIA-28> casper: work requires invasive changes.
<persia> cjwatson, Thanks for the update.  I lost track of that bug, and had removed those as part of bug 347207 (for which I'm just cleaning up).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347207 in user-setup "Ubuntu MID preseed uses experimental preseed value" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347207
<CIA-28> casper: TheMuso * r603 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> casper: Only set pulseaudio settings and create the .orca directory if sed
<CIA-28> casper: packages are installed on the live filesystem and installed system.
<CIA-28> casper: TheMuso * r604 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility): ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility: Copy orca settings to the installed system.
<CIA-28> casper: TheMuso * r605 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.166
<z1d4n3> Hello.
<z1d4n3> Anyone around? I'm having an issue with the installer in the 9.04 beta. It won't pick up any of my HDD's partitions.
<evand> z1d4n3: Are any of the partitions mounted?
<z1d4n3> No
<z1d4n3> I can mount them. Ubuntu picks them up fine.
<z1d4n3> The installer sees my drive, just sda.
<z1d4n3> No partition table.
<evand> So just to clarify, the installer sees your disk and lets you install to it on the automatic partitioning page, but if you select advanced, it doesn't show any of the partitions that you know exist?
<evand> z1d4n3: Does `sudo parted /dev/sda print all` show them?
<z1d4n3> Yes, exactly
<z1d4n3> Uhh, "Error: Can't have overlapping partitions."
<z1d4n3> "sudo fdisk -l" lists them all.
<z1d4n3> (Thanks for the help!)
<evand> sounds like your partition table is a bit wonky.
<z1d4n3> Any way to fix a wonky partition table, or do I need to reformat the disk?
<evand> z1d4n3: first, I'd make some backups if there's anything you care about on there
<evand> then I'd use fdisk to make sure the partition boundaries don't overlap and line up properly.  It might be more trouble than it's worth, honestly.
<z1d4n3> All the data is backed up, however I just spent ~3 hours setting up an XP install. Shame to waste it.
<z1d4n3> Meh, thanks for the advice.
<z1d4n3> Have a good weekend.
<evand> Wondering if we can handle that situation better by at least throwing up a dialog with that error message.  Might have a poke through the partman source code a bit later as I'm not sure how such errors are currently handled.
<davmor2> evand: if he has installed xp over the linux install I bet it has something to do with the 8meg of blank space that xp install after it's partition :)
<evand> surely Microsoft's partitioner knows how to properly write a partition table
<evand> davmor2: link?
<davmor2> evand: xp's partitioner is kinda screwy when it comes to linux like it sees it as an invalid partition
<davmor2> vista's knows what is there
<davmor2> xp sp3 I think knows what is there but sp2 and earlier definately have issues
<davmor2> evand: you need to remember it's microsoft there is only one partition the one with windows on :D
<evand> heh
<davmor2> evand: I'll have a look for some info
<cjwatson> exceptions from parted normally propagate upward and eventually do show up as dialogs
<cjwatson> but it depends on exactly where they're issued
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> might be instructive to look into how it works anyway, it's quite a spectacular pile of software ;-)
<evand> absolutely, just need to find the time
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r357 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.98ubuntu4
<CIA-28> console-setup: cjwatson * r99 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl debian/changelog): releasing version 1.28ubuntu7
<CIA-28> grub-installer: cjwatson * r777 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.36ubuntu5
<CIA-28> hw-detect: cjwatson * r112 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.71ubuntu6
<CIA-28> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r190 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.61ubuntu2
<CIA-28> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r434 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.29ubuntu2
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r145 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 129ubuntu4
<CIA-28> partman-target: cjwatson * r756 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 58ubuntu6
<CIA-28> pkgsel: cjwatson * r135 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu14
<CIA-28> apt-setup: cjwatson * r165 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu11
<ogra> cjwatson, if i have a pre-partitioned, pre-fromatted SD card the livesystem sits on, should i be able to install to the free partitions ?
<cjwatson> ogra: yes in principle, though you won't be able to change them
<ogra> i.e. i have mmcblk0p1 with the livesystem, mmcblk0p2 as swap and mmcblk0p3 as an empty 4G partition ... i get a warning that the content of mmcblk0p3 will be erased, but then ubiquity tries to unmount /cdrom and kicks me back to the partitioner, telling me it needs to make changes to the part. table (which isnt true)
<cjwatson> ogra: but the implementation is wrong right now
<ogra> ah
<cjwatson> ogra: I'd like to debug that
<cjwatson> ogra: please file a bug with syslog and partman attached
<ogra> where do i find partman ? seems not to be in /var/log/installer
<cjwatson> /var/log
<cjwatson> actually, just use 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' please?
<ogra> ah, i looked to deep down :)
<cjwatson> that'll save you having to find them and will automatically give me everything
 * ogra wonders if that will work without him having his LP data handy 
<ogra> hmm, seems to
<cjwatson> you'll need to log in I'm sure
<ogra> it didnt ask
<ogra> ah, now it does ... was just slow
<xivulon> evand any feedback on wubi in beta?
<ogra> wow, ubuntu-bug knows that /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py was modified manually ... cool !
<ogra> cjwatson, bug 349581
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349581 in ubiquity "ubiquity does not allow to install to pre-partitioned, pre-formatted device if the device contains the live filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349581
<xivulon> unfortunately they have merged the wubi forum with the general ones and it is more difficult now to get feedback
<cjwatson> ubuntu-bug is pretty hot
<cjwatson> though I wish it wouldn't gzip the logs
<evand> I need to start using it.  Muscle memory keeps preventing me from doing so.
<evand> xivulon: none that I've seen.
<cjwatson> ogra: the reason it thinks it's changed is that apparently you're changing mmcblk0p3 from ext4 to ext3
<cjwatson> ogra: was that intentional?
<cjwatson> (actually, as it happens, I don't think this should require changing the partition table; but it may indicate a different bug ...)
<ogra> cjwatson, only in the the second try (wasnt intentional, i just selected the wrong fs)
 * ogra has to rush out now ... back later
<cjwatson> ogra: the second try is the only relevant one; in the first try it didn't think the partition table was changed
<xivulon> evand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1107950
<evand> xivulon: thanks!
<evand> xivulon: I'll be away next week on vacation, but if you need an upload of wubi, just shoot me an email and I should be able to take care of it as I'll have my laptop with me
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, does the diff ubiquity does between filesystem.manifest and filesystem.manifest-desktop remove dependencies?
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r3136 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Move selecting a disk from radio buttons to a drop down box on the
<CIA-28> ubiquity: automatic partitioning page. This saves a lot of space when
<CIA-28> ubiquity: multiple disks are present and makes the code a little cleaner
<CIA-28> ubiquity: (LP 325958).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325958 in ubiquity "Jaunty Alpha 4: Ubiquity windows does not fit on 1024x600 screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325958
<cjwatson> filesystem.manifest and filesystem.manifest-desktop are both already dependency-expanded
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, ie. if I just remove ubiquity from filesystem.manifest-desktop will it do the right thing?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: no
<cody-somerville> okay
<cjwatson> I don't think so
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: the easiest way is to make sure to spit out filesystem.manifest-desktop at the appropriate point in the livefs build process, before installing ubiquity
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, is the live-installer d-i component in Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> it's in universe, but entirely unmaintained for Ubuntu
<cjwatson> you could have answered this question using rmadison
<cody-somerville> oh, neat
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, does d-i expect all its components to be in main?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: you should be able to override this by preseeding mirror/udeb/components to "main, restricted, universe, multiverse" (it's "main, restricted" by default)
<cjwatson> although that could have other unintended consequences
<cjwatson> if you want to do it as a boot parameter, mirror/udeb/components=main,restricted,universe,multiverse should work
<cody-somerville> lh is hard coded to download the d-i components from main
<cody-somerville> so I was thinking I could add support to it to download d-i components from all components enabled in the build and just put them in /main on the disk
<cjwatson> seems plausible
<persia> cjwatson, I'm not opposed to allow-password-empty, I just think MID can be fixed to not use it, and didn't want to maintain it.  I'm happy to won'tfix bug #347207 if you want to use it for other things.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347207 in user-setup "Ubuntu MID preseed uses experimental preseed value" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347207
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Also, I noticed that d-i tries to setup a PPOE connection. How do I preseed it to not do that?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: that's one of the unintended consequences of using udebs from universe
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: you'll have to look into that yourself; it's not something we maintain
<cody-somerville> so just excluding the udeb would work?
<cjwatson> you'll have to look into that yourself
<cjwatson> pppoe is not part of the questions asked by the core installer in main
<xivulon> evand: noted, I'll be away from the 10th, will try to sort out the most annoying bugs this w/e, you are around right?
<superm1> cjwatson, now that grub-pc is in main and showing up on live dvds, it should be possible to just preseed db_get grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy in situations that grub2 would be preferred, right?
<cjwatson> yes, d-i grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy boolean true
<cjwatson> we'd definitely appreciate testing of that
<superm1> will most definitely.  it will help to lessen a very ugly delta in china installations that's currently there.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: can you have a look at bug 311179?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311179 in parted "libparted does not return the correct devices to ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311179
<cjwatson> it makes some sense, but I'm not sure how to detect this reliably ...
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> (InstallerDevelopment -> Installer/Development)
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, How do I preseed partman not to ask to umount disks?
<superm1>   d-i ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount boolean true
<cjwatson> in general, to find out how to preseed something, first check the installation guide (although I don't think this is there) and then run the installer in debugging mode so that you can see what question it's asking
<cjwatson> hmm, superm1's advice is valid but omits that the question is also in partman-base now
<cjwatson> evand: if partman-base is handling this, should that script be removed from ubiquity?
<cjwatson> (for the implementation in partman itself, the preseeding would be 'd-i partman/filter_mounted boolean false')
<superm1> actually in our seed we have the combination of both of those as I look, i don't recall the reasoning for using both, but before removing the ubiquity one, it would be best to ensure that it's really not necessary anymore
<cjwatson> of course
<evand> indeed, I suspect that chuck of code can go away
<evand> though, perhaps we should hal-lock disks in partman so we don't run into a situation where they mount a disk after the first partman check
<cjwatson> I'm not too worried about that, as it strikes me as a "doctor, doctor, it hurts when I do this" kind of situation
<evand> heh, fair enough
<cody-somerville> When I try to mounting a squashfs, I get mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on /mnt failed: No such device
<cody-somerville> What might be the problem?
<cody-somerville> hmm... I just called a segmentation fault in mount
<evand> cody-somerville: mount -t squashfs -o loop /mnt ?
<evand> or is this in the depths of partman now
<cody-somerville> Thats what I'm doing
<cody-somerville> but I get mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on /mnt failed: No such device
<cody-somerville> Then I did something and it caused "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000080"
<evand> Does /dev/loop0 actually exist?
<cody-somerville> yes
<evand> Not sure, I'd ask in -kernel.
<btm> does beta installer for jaunty have new gpg keys in it?
<btm> for the repositories?
<cjwatson> btm: the archive's gpg key has not changed, so why would it need to?
<btm> cjwatson: I was getting a GPG signature error using netboot=20081029ubuntu21. Moving to netboot=20081029ubuntu28 resolved the problem.
<btm> during the base install. last time I tested the installer was a couple weeks ago and it was working. 'spose it doesn't matter since the beta release works.
<cjwatson> I don't know why that would have been; it could have been due to Release and Release.gpg genuinely being out of sync on your mirror for a period, and it so happened that by the time you moved to ubuntu28 it was fixed
<cjwatson> at any rate, the keys definitely haven't changed
<btm> I had a different issue with my local mirror, which lead me to testing against us.archive.ubuntu.com, which lead to the upgrade of the installer, but anyhow, it looks like it'll work locally as soon as apt-mirror finishes pulling in packages now.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, the squashfs module isn't in Ubuntu's d-i's initrd
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Is there a work around or what not to be able to mount squashfs?
<btm> cody-somerville: could you copy the module from linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic over scp?
<cody-somerville> no
<shtylman> evand: apprently that battery thing has popped up again...
<shtylman> someone reported having the bug...
<btm> cody-somerville: why not?
<cody-somerville> because it doesn't fix the actual problem
<btm> I thought you were looking for a work around.
<cody-somerville> a work around as in including the udeb that provides the squashfs modules
<btm> I don't believe there is one, but a wget/insmod in preseed/early_command should work.
<evand> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/349937 - that's the second case I've seen of hw-detect and X failing (I'm assuming the former as a result of the latter)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349937 in ubiquity "installation fails leaving PC unbootable" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-28
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: no idea
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: this is among the problems you will have to solve
<cjwatson> evand: wonder if it's due to udevadm trigger
<cjwatson> evand: perhaps we should stub out update-dev in ubiquity so that it only ever settles, never triggers
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: I imagine you will need to persuade the kernel team to provide a squashfs-modules udeb, since one exists in Debian
<NCommander> so d-i on SPARC is miserably broken
<TheMuso> NCommander: by what do you mean miserably?
<NCommander> TheMuso, well, it might user error, I discovered QEMU can only emulate a 32 bit SPARC, and we only support 64 bit
<TheMuso> ah
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3139 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py): Offer "Yes" and "No" choices for user-setup/password-weak (LP: #349173).
<puetzk> is there a reason the jaunty beta installer only let me select the drive MBR (and not partitions boot records) to install grub onto? AFAIK on a mactel (hybrid GPT/dos partition table) I *have* to put it in the partition boot record (though I might be wrong, I suppose)
<puetzk> I just skipped having the installer do grub and did it manually with grub-install and update-grub, but since the directions <http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Mac OSX, XP, and Ubuntu> specifically say to pick sdaX I figured I had better do so.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-29
<user___> hi, pxe booting and preseeding. how can you preseed the following option: "Encrypt your home directory?" Partition scheme is "regular".
<user___> jaunty
<Alpha1650> Hi. I couldn't find any entry in your FAQ or ToDo, so I'll ask here: Are there any plans to add some kind of "semi-expert/intelligent mode" to Ubiquity? I think about two different things: a) questions to the user, which software he wants to have/use (thunderbird <> evolution, firefox <> epiphany, amarok <> rhythmbox, totem <> vlc, openoffice <> abiword/..., ...) and b) some kind of hardware detection that avoids installing 
<user___> myself just a guest here, but isnt there also a point to the fact that the user doesnt have to answer all these question during install? 1. new users might not know the program names. 2. ubuntu does come with a reasonable prefetch
<Alpha1650> user___: I also thought about this. I don't want to replace the current version, just add the possibility to do this stuff if you want to. I know it's a big advantage for non-experienced users to have a quite huge amount of software installed so they needn't search long for an apropriate program to do common things. But on the other hand all the computers are different in many ways and I think Ubuntu will always become bigge
<user___> Alpha1650: i guess submitting a patch is the best way to get your idea upstream. alternative: join a distro which focuces more on your idea than ubuntu. just browse distrowatch.com
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-29
<CIA-3> kickseed: cjwatson * r281 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.54
<CIA-3> kickseed: cjwatson * r282 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.54ubuntu1
<tick-tock> hi all
<tick-tock> what is the current status of the ubuntu installer and UEFI?
<tick-tock> does the installer correctly handle and set up the boot/efi partition in non-mac UEFI machines (like HP elitebooks)?
<xivulon> ev ^^
<ev> xivulon: replied
<ev> superm1: thanks for the fixes
<xivulon> hmm I've asked people to use the latest exe, it seems strange they still end up with an old ISO, is there a way to check the ISO build from the logs?
<xivulon> also not sure why there is no failure-command.sh
<xivulon> davmor2 can you please have a go at testing?
<davmor2> xivulon: I can try and get some in today I need to do a couple of thins first.  Am I testing anything in particular or just wubi in general?
<xivulon> davmor2 see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9037049&postcount=12, it should be fixed, but there were multiple reports
<davmor2> xivulon: yeah I'll have a look might not be till after lunch though
<cjwatson> hmm, psusi's parted patch breaks normal automatic partitioning
 * cjwatson digs
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r253 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (7 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Add LTS designator to the relevant distributions per
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseManifest. The release is
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: 10.04 LTS, not 10.04.
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r397 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh): Handle armel metapackages in ordering hack (imx51, dove, and omap).
<davmor2> xivulon: no installer icon here
<xivulon> davmor2, does the installation complete as expected?
<davmor2> xivulon: Yes
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r254 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Reduce the slideshow by 49px from the top of the window, so that it fits
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: better on netbook (1024x600) screens.
<davmor2> ev: Like the new slides by the way very nice
<ev> davmor2: that's mostly michaelforrest and Dylan McCall.  I'm just the middleman :)
<ev> thanks though
<davmor2> ev: Oh well pass it on, Nice!
<ev> will do!
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4006 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Get the slideshow dimensions from the slideshow.conf file as they
<CIA-3> ubiquity: now vary from distribution to distribution.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4007 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Move changelog entry from previous commit to a new version. 2.2.10 was released already
<ev> whoops
<superm1> :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4008 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/install_window.ui):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Give the installer window a slightly larger bottom edge to make the
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  grey border look less ugly.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Connect the new installer window's skip button to the appropriate
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  function.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Slighly tweak the layout so the progress widgets are more centered
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  in their frame.
<ev> ^ that doesn't quit fit on a 1024x600 GNOME session, but now the only thing cut off by the bottom panel is padding.
<superm1> i wasn't sure exactly what to attribute it to, but the colors in the new installer window with only mode are different with running in gnome
<ev> yeah, I'm still trying to figure out why that's happening
<ev> I think we're actually missing something in ubiquity-dm
<ev> as even using get_style instead of rc_get_style results in the same inability to set the correct colors
<ev> but yeah, I should really be fixing high priority bugs instead of UI nits
<ev> so back to that
<davmor2> ev: is there a mac way to create a usb ubuntu stick yet or is that the next project?
<bipolar> I'm trying to get a usable preseed file out of debconf-get-selections but it doesn't include the partitioning setup. Specifically I installed using full disk encryption and I'm trying to preseed it. there is no reference to partman in the output of debconf-get-selections even with the --installer option. Do I have to get that info somewhere else?
<cjwatson> bipolar: debconf-get-selections isn't really usable for preseeding the installer, sorry (we'd hoped it might be at one point, but it really isn't).  Use the installation guide instead.
<bipolar> cjwatson: Unfortunately I havn't been able to find anything at all regarding preseeding full disk encryption in the installation guide. Google has not been very helpful either. :\
<bipolar> I'm also worried that the lucid installer is in a bad state at the moment and maybe thats why it's failing. I'm going to try with 9.10.
<cjwatson> bipolar: I happen to have spent about half of today debugging encryption handling in lucid
<cjwatson> bipolar: are you by any chance running across bug 539324?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539324 in debian-installer "Setting up swap fails when setting lvm+encryption" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539324
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r255 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): New Ubuntu One icon.
<cjwatson> bipolar: it's in the installation guide, but only very tersely
<cjwatson> you can either set:
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select some_device_crypto
<cjwatson> or:
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/method string crypto
<bipolar> cjwatson: let me check that bug out.
<bipolar> cjwatson: yes. I have seen that bug when I tried to install off of cd.
<bipolar> cjwatson: I had to remove the swap partition manualy to get it to continue.
<bipolar> I'm currently installing via PXE. the cd install was just to make sure it wasn't a problem with the daily packges.
<cjwatson> I think I've worked out the root problem, but only in about the last ten minutes
<bipolar> cjwatson: I've tried those options in the past. I couldn't get the installer to get past a 'missing root partition' error. I thought I was doing something wrong.
<bipolar> I'll try it again. Maybe the swap partition issue is related
<cjwatson> certainly try with 9.10 rather than current lucid
<cjwatson> though I hope to have this fixed in beta-2
<bipolar> ok.
<bipolar> I'll do that. thank you.
<cjwatson> if you get "No root file system" with 9.10, let me know and I can try to debug that
<bipolar> my pxe install uses an apt-cacher-ng repo. so as soon as a fixed package is out, I can use it.
<bipolar> ok
<cjwatson> hah!
 * cjwatson is triumphant
<bipolar>  /cheer
 * bipolar trys to figure out how to preseed the encryption passphrase
<bipolar> partman-crypto/passphrase perhaps
<cjwatson> there's a bug about that, it's not preseedable, sorry
<cjwatson> I'm going to try to fix that for lucid though
<bipolar> ah. ok.
<bipolar> fixing that would be awesome
<bipolar> gotta automate as much as possible for my helper monkeys
<bipolar> let me know if you need someone to test anything lucid related.
<cjwatson> bug 546405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546405 in partman-crypto "Can't preseed encryption passphrase" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546405
<bipolar> cjwatson: it seems to be working on 9.10. I guess I should have tried that a long time ago. :p
<cjwatson> heh, ok
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r200 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> partman-base: parted 2.1 changed the semantics of ped_disk_clobber: it now zeroes out
<CIA-3> partman-base: the first few and last few sectors of the disk, regardless of whether
<CIA-3> partman-base: there appears to be a valid partition table on it. Unfortunately, this
<CIA-3> partman-base: means that creating a filesystem on a whole disk device and then calling
<CIA-3> partman-base: ped_disk_commit_to_dev zeroes the filesystem header we just created. To
<CIA-3> partman-base: avoid this, call ped_disk_commit_to_dev only if the partition doesn't
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4009 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Fix installation of zh_CN and zh_TW language packs.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r201 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 139ubuntu3
<bipolar> cjwatson: ok. I just booted into 9.10 after installing. the encryption preseeding worked. Now I feel silly.
<cjwatson> that's curious
<cjwatson> oh, you don't mean the encryption passphrase :)
<cjwatson> right
<bipolar> cjwatson: right
<bipolar> the passphrase cannot currently be preseeded, as you said. but the preseeding of the partitioning works in 9.10.
<bipolar> cjwatson: did you just push out a fix for the swap issue or was that something else?
<cjwatson> yes, I did
<cjwatson> it'll take a couple of hours to build and publish
<bipolar> cjwatson: yeah. it's 5pm here anyway. I'll try it tomorrow and let you know :)
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> or attach it to a bug if that's appropriate
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-30
<shtylman> ev: I am now a kubuntu member :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: Ubuntu Server dailies failed to build for the last day or two
<kirkland> cjwatson: also, using the last daily I successfully have, there's an issue with the iscsi bits in d-i or partman
<kirkland> "This menu allows you to configure iSCSI volumes.\n iSCSI configuration actions\n  Log into iSCSI targets\n  Finish\n  <Go Back>"
<kirkland> but none of these will let me get past this screen
<cjwatson> kirkland: that's just bug 546929 - today's CD built successfully a few minutes after you said that, and should be happier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546929 in linux "most PATA/SATA modules missing in Lucid netboot" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546929
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r473 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081208ubuntu7
<ev> heads up: freeze exception request for yesterday's changes to the slideshow and installer window is bug 551503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551503 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "[FFe] Add LTS designator, make smaller, and new Ubuntu One icon." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551503
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r286 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.19
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r287 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Fix format failing due to the device being busy (because we were
<CIA-3> usb-creator: mounting it unnecessarily).
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r398 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.103ubuntu6
<ev> cjwatson: do you recall why we default to "do not use" instead of the same filesystem as before without format set?  I thought this was a change someone made around hardy, but it seems to go back as far as partman-target r1.
<ev> oh, maybe I'm reading this wrong
<cjwatson> need to know where to mount it ...
<cjwatson> and I think same filesystem as before without format set throws an error complaining about that
<cjwatson> of course how to present this in the ubiquity UI is perhaps a different matter - this is pretty much a raw mapping from d-i
<ev> well, it throws a warning saying that it's going to remove system files
<ev> but surely we could find the mountpoint from fstab if set by UUID
<ev> (mind you, I'm not suggesting we do this in Lucid :) )
<cjwatson> no, we shouldn't be mounting things automagically
<cjwatson> (which fstab, for starters?)
<ev> ah, chicken and egg
<cjwatson> partman-basicfilesystems (56ubuntu4) hardy; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   * Disable automounting unless partman/automount is preseeded to true. This
<cjwatson>     makes LP #106209 much less likely to occur, since future installations
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106209 in partman-basicfilesystems "fsck Unable to resolve UUID" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106209
<cjwatson>     are less likely to format a partition whose UUID we have in /etc/fstab.
<cjwatson>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>  Wed, 09 Apr 2008 08:18:47 +0100
<cjwatson> there were other reasons to disable automounting, such as issues with filesystems from hibernated OS instances
<ev> well, at least my memory for dates isn't failing
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> ubiquity's UI is awkward though - it would be nice if it automatically switched "do not use" to the correct filesystem type if you specify a mount point
<cjwatson> or something
<ev> yeah, that would definitely be a step in the right direction
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4010 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Translate the skip button in the new install window (LP: #551554).
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks; testing now
<cjwatson> it's working for me in kvm
<cjwatson> damn, vgabios doesn't support DDC
<cjwatson> I'm going to have to do this whole video mode detection thing either by zen, or by reboting
<cjwatson> *rebooting
<cjwatson> or I suppose I could rebuild vgabios but that's going to get into yak-shaving pretty quickly ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: i don't know what DDC is ... is that a feature, or something that's broken with our vgabios
<cjwatson> it's a feature which doesn't normally make sense under emulation :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, I'm past the previous iscsi question; but my old preseed file isn't getting me past partitioning automatically any more
<cjwatson> what question is it stopping at?
<kirkland> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406485/
<kirkland> "If you choose guided partitioning for an entire disk, you will next be asked which disk should be used"
<cjwatson> screenshot?
<kirkland> i'm on real hardware, camera phone screenshot okay?
<kirkland> weird, it's calling the disk sdb
<kirkland> never really did that before
<kirkland> my preseed hardcodes sda
<cjwatson> camera phone is fine
<kirkland> i can change that easily enough
<cjwatson> but yeah, disk name change would account for that
<cjwatson> you can put a script in partman/early_command if you need to compute that dynamically
<kirkland> http://people.canonical.com/~kirkland/IMG_3427.JPG
<cjwatson> right, for some reason /dev/sda must not exist, I have no idea why
<cjwatson> you'll probably also need to add:
<cjwatson> d-i partman/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true
<cjwatson> to avoid problems later in some configurations
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll add that now
<kirkland> cjwatson: s/sda/sdb/ solved my immediate problem, while i go hack a better solution
<kirkland> arg, yeah, bummer... I have two slightly different machines i need to preseed 5 different installs against, and one is seeing its disk as sda and the other as sdb
<cjwatson> kirkland: does any of them have more than one disk?
<kirkland> cjwatson: no, they don't
<cjwatson> kirkland: then just leave out partman-auto/disk - you don't need to set it on a single-disk machine
<kirkland> cjwatson: i was just checking if i plugged a stray sd card in or something
<kirkland> no dice
<kirkland> cool
<kirkland> let me try that
<cjwatson> if partman-auto/method is set and there's only one disk, then it will just autopartition the first disk, whatever that is
<kirkland> cjwatson: what about grub-installer/bootdev ?
<cjwatson> you shouldn't normally need to set that either
 * kirkland comments out those two and retests
<cjwatson> you're already preseeding grub-installer/only_debian and grub-installer/with_other_os to true, which should mean that grub-installer/bootdev won't generally be asked
<kirkland> cjwatson: sweet, that works ;-)
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r256 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 19
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4011 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Update the interface when the user presses one of the buttons on the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: finished_dialog (LP: #551574).
<cjwatson> ev: should bug 542310 be reassigned to console-setup and closed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542310 in ubiquity "Corrupted layout/variant list on Step 3 in installer" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542310
<ev> cjwatson: done, thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4012 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Use the fancy new 'reboot required' panel notification
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #551537).
<ev> so we have a few areas whereby one can trigger a crash by hitting next and then playing with the interface
<ev> this is possible on the console-setup page, for example, by pressing next and then clicking through the radio buttons
<ev> I'm tempted to guard against this by disabling any editable part of the interface when the user presses next, just like it already does with the back and next buttons
<cjwatson> can we disable it without everything going to grey?
<ev> but to avoid that, which admittedly looks ugly and might not cover all cases of callbacks firing, perhaps we should just do hasattr checks in the callbacks
 * ev wonders aloud if this could be written as a decorator that checks to make sure the dbfilter matches the ui component
<cjwatson> that would be cute
<ev> s/callbacks/signals/
<ev> I'll investigate that then
<ev> ah, this is actually really easy, given that we hold reference to the individual dbfilter on a Controller instance, which we set to None when we're done with it.
<ev> how's this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406540/
<ev> incidentally, this will also magically fix that scary AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'ok_handler' bug (bug 539827)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539827 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes after clicking "try ubuntu"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539827
<cjwatson> ev: it's certainly aesthetically pleasing; if it works, I say go for it
<ev> yay, I'll put it through its paces and then commit
<ev> thanks for the look-over
<bipolar> cjwatson: how can I tell what version of partman-base is being used for the lucid installer? I want to make sure I'm pulling the new one.
<cjwatson> bipolar: isoinfo -lR -i foo.iso | grep partman-base_
<cjwatson> or you can check the .list file alongside the .iso on the web site
<cjwatson> oh, you're netbooting aren't you?
<bipolar> cjwatson: hmm.. I'm using PXE to install
<cjwatson> look at /var/lib/dpkg/status in your running image then, after the "downloading installer components" step
<bipolar> cjwatson: ok
<bipolar> 'more' sucks. :p
<cjwatson> nano -v
<cjwatson> is what I use
<bipolar> son of a....
<bipolar> I didn't even know nano was in the installer...
<bipolar> 139ubuntu3
<bipolar> I'm getting the 'No root file system' error.
<bipolar> I'm going to remove my preseeded crypto settings and select it by hand and see what it's doing.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4013 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Move info_loop call from run to prepare so that it doesn't get
<CIA-3> ubiquity: called with each debconf question asked in the user-setup component
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #551742).
<bipolar> cjwatson: ok. this is strange. If I comment ALL partman*/* lines from my preseed, I get a window titled "[!!] partition disks" with one option "Configure iSCSI volumes", and "Undo changes to partitions" and "Finish ... write changes to disk". If I select "Undo changes to disk" the window disappears and I get just the blue background. If I select "Finish..." I get the error "No root file system".
<cjwatson> bipolar: I'm in a meeting just now, but will get back to you
<bipolar> kk
<bipolar> I got one to go to as well. bbiab.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4014 ubiquity/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Add only_this_page decorator to be used on functions that should
<CIA-3> ubiquity: never be called once we've left their page.
<bipolar> back
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r288 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.20
<cjwatson> bipolar: so, I'll need to see log files (syslog and partman), preferably from an installation run with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer on the kernel command line
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r289 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/install.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Change 'Flushing writes to the disk...' to 'Finishing...', as the
<CIA-3> usb-creator: former is too technical. Thanks Iain Farrell!
<bipolar> cjwatson: does DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer mean the same as =5? thats what I have set now.
<bipolar> nevermind, I'll change it. it's not hard :P
<cjwatson> =developer and =5 are equivalent, yes
<bipolar> cjwatson: I'm working on getting the logs... but here's something interesting. Running 'cat /proc/partitions' in the installer console returns no partitions.
<cjwatson> bipolar: have you updated the pxe image you're using recently?
<cjwatson> if not, you should ...
<bipolar> cjwatson: the only thing to update would be the initrd/kernel image. I'll do that.
<cjwatson> the d-i netboot image was only updated last night for the fix for bug 546929
<cjwatson> bipolar: yes, that's the bit I mean
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546929 in linux "most PATA/SATA modules missing in Lucid netboot" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546929
<bipolar> I think I last updated them friday.
<cjwatson> ah.  too soon
<cjwatson> update them, should go away
<bipolar> ok
<bipolar> will do
<bipolar> I should set up a cron job for this :P
<bipolar> cjwatson: It's asked me for my passphrase and is formating /. Thats a good sign. :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4015 ubiquity/ (157 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4016 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.103ubuntu6, partman-base 139ubuntu3.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4017 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Freeze exception (LP: #551503).
<rgreening> ev: ping
<ev> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> how goes it? I see some changes to usb-creator.. seems the kde version is crashing atm...
<ev> ah, I haven't looked into the kde frontend in a bit.  I've written that down as a task for tomorrow.
<rgreening> target = self.__backend.targets[udi]
<rgreening> KeyError: u''
<ev> interesting
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> If I get some time, Ill poke at it. right now it is useless. the start button remains greyed out cause of the crash
<ev> awesome (on the if you get some time, not that it's crashing)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Im hoping to get to UDS again.. who knows. I was real busy with work last few months...
<ev> did you apply?
<rgreening> ya.
<ev> coolness
<rgreening> well, it is brussells.. mm chocolate
<ev> oh it's in Brussels, but it's not *in* Brussels
<rgreening> lol
<ev> from what I've heard, you'll need hiking equipment and a few days worth of food to make it into the city proper
<rgreening> yeah...
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> but the hotel pics look AWESOME
<ev> haha
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4018 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.11
<bipolar> cjwatson: successful install is successful. Took a while for apt-cacher to download all the new stuff, but it's done and running now.
<bipolar> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> bipolar: glad to hear it
<davmor2> cjwatson: do we still have the options for free software only on the live cd's now?
<cjwatson> should do, don't remember removing those
<rgreening> ev: usb-creator-kde is foobar. dunno if its a combination of pyqt b0rk and/or changes to the backend.
<rgreening> ev: figured it out. QVariant() can be removed and anywhere I use toString() should be toPyObject() instead now. Changes in the PyQt bindings and how QVariant now works. I'll update later so we can push a new rev out which works.
<rgreening> apparantly it has been broken since recent pyqt update (4.7.1 possibly earlier)
<CIA-3> usb-creator: rgreening * r290 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py): Update KDE frontend to work with PyQt in Lucid (QVariant changed).
<rgreening> ev: that should get us back to working for the moment. We will still need to review any changes which have been made to gtk frontend but not the kde one. I'll try and look at in next few days.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-31
<davep> Mar 31 02:02:55 grub-installer: info: Running chroot /target grub-install  --no-floppy "hd1"
<davep> Mar 31 02:02:55 grub-installer: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<davep> hey guys, did anyone actually test the minimal (net) installer?
<cody-somerville> probably not
<davep> the grub installer is broken, the lilo installer is broken
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: have you plan to update the hardy kernel on the installer to the latest version (-27) because there is some problem with latest server and dvd/sas controlleur which not work with the 8.04.4 kernel (-26) ?
<ev> cjwatson: nice catch on 551947
<ev> rgreening: thanks for the update!  In the future could you use dch -U to update the changelog so that it wraps properly?
<cjwatson> saispo: mm, I should, shouldn't I
<cjwatson> ev: I can't claim any great inspiration - I just trudged through the code line by line against the partman and debug logs until I ran across the problem.  Probably should have spotted it more quickly than that :-/
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r945 hardy-proposed/ (9 files in 4 dirs): Move to 2.6.24-27 kernels.
<ev> :)
<saispo> cjwatson: ok ;-)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r946 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.14
<saispo> cjwatson: thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4019 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-console-setup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Accept and discard arguments to the KDE frontend's
<CIA-3> ubiquity: on_keyboard_layout_selected function (LP: #552399).
<ev> ^ not sure how that ever worked in the first place.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4020 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/ubi-console-setup.py: Another missing *args for the previous commit.
<cjwatson> I like the style of the new slideshow!
<ev> cjwatson: 20100331?
<cjwatson> yesterday's I think
<ev> (I've had to modify it slightly to fit better and to accommodate the rigidity of metacity, but 20100331 has the update, albeit with the not setting the right color behind the progress bar bug)
<ev> ah, cool
<cjwatson> I'm skirting the edge of my download allowance for the month, so trying not to rsync stuff today
<ev> michaelforrest: ^ your and Dylan's work gets another compliment :)
<ev> allowance?  I didn't realize there were any broadband providers in the UK that did that, outside of 3G.
<cjwatson> Zen; it's a fairly generous cap and normally not a problem, except that I had to rebuild my Debian mirror this month following a disk failure
<michaelforrest> wow
<cjwatson> I can pay for extra if I need to, but don't particularly want to :)
<ev> heh
<ev> cjwatson: given your suggestion of using changelogs.ubuntu.com for this, does this URL look reasonable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407042/ ?  I still have to talk to IS about getting access.
<cjwatson> ev: won't work behind proxies of course, but there's probably not much to be done about that.  Looks OK to me
<cjwatson> ev: check with Scott that the Upstart job doesn't have any hidden gotchas?
<ev> will do, thanks
<ev> (14:01:27) Scott James Remnant: you'll miss events with that
<ev> (14:01:33) Scott James Remnant: if an interface comes up while your wget is running
<ev> (14:02:12) Evan Dandrea: hm
<ev> (14:04:09) Scott James Remnant: the alternative would mean you had multiple concurrent wgets that might give different answers
<ev> (14:04:16) Scott James Remnant: so would be simultaneously creating and removing files/directories
<ev> (14:05:31) Evan Dandrea: right
<ev> (14:14:02) Evan Dandrea: could I involve watershed to solve that?
<ev> (14:14:30) Scott James Remnant: yes, but not from an upstart job
<ev> (14:14:51) Scott James Remnant: given u6y is a gui app, why aren't you using NM and D-Bus for this?
<ev> (14:16:12) Evan Dandrea: my initial concern was the wget call blocking for an undefined amount of time
<ev> so yeah, back to the drawing board
<cjwatson> NM wouldn't work in only-ubiquity mode
<ev> I thought that, but checking a live CD here, it's listening on DBus when in only-ubiquity mode.
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> GNU wget has a timeout option IIRC
<ev> so NM for state, and then an asynchronous call to wget for checking Internet access?
<ev> just trying to think up how we avoid missing events with that as well
<ev> I'm clearly missing the obvious.  Time to clear my head with a sandwich.
 * ev lunches
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4021 common-split/ (19 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Move many of the files in ubiquity to a new ubiquity-common package.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: oem-config can now depend on this rather than on ubiquity, significantly
<CIA-3> ubiquity: lightening its dependencies.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4021 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Fix pkgsel/ignore-incomplete-language-support check (LP: #527623).
<CIA-3> pkgsel: cjwatson * r157 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-3> pkgsel: Install language-selector's update-notifier hook only after marking
<CIA-3> pkgsel: other pending update notifications as seen (LP: #527623).
<CIA-3> pkgsel: cjwatson * r158 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.25ubuntu6
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r228 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/auto-lvm.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: Ensure that we're in an appropriate subdirectory of $DEVICES when
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: decoding the recipe (LP: #538536).
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r229 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 33ubuntu3
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r310 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/recipes.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-auto: Ignore $iflabel{ } specifiers if we aren't in a subdirectory of $DEVICES
<CIA-3> partman-auto: when decoding the recipe (LP: #538536).
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r311 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 89ubuntu4
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r762 ubuntu/ (70 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: Warn when reformatting an existing misaligned partition for use as
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: ext3/ext4, since it will result in poor performance and this is about
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: the only sensible opportunity to fix it (LP: #530071).
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r763 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 58ubuntu2
<cjwatson> ev: so, Kashmir - what's happening?
<ev> cjwatson: I know Ken was working on it as I had to help him with a 7z archive the reporter sent.  I'll get in touch with him now to see where the final changes stand.
<cjwatson> ev: thanks.  And do I remember correctly that you said that your only_this_page decorator would fix bug 539827?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539827 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes after clicking "try ubuntu"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539827
<ev> cjwatson: I hope it will.  Following up on that bug report now asking them to try 20100331.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4022 ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Ensure that entries in extra_bar_frames are never None (LP: #536912).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4023 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartMan.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Lock out manual partitioning operations while the partitioning backend
<CIA-3> ubiquity: is running (LP: #540203).
<cjwatson> shtylman: are you likely to get to bug 540278 soon?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540278 in ubiquity ""Getting Involved" link in the last page of the Kubuntu slideshow doesn't work" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540278
<ev> the kde frontend still seems quite slow
<shtylman> cjwatson: yea, if not tonight then tomorrow night
<shtylman> bug: 552678
<shtylman> Bug 552678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552678 in ubiquity "Installer doesn't have an upgrade option in kde version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552678
<shtylman> did something happen to that? it used to be there...
<arand> cjwatson: What are the conditions for installing the pae kernels? (Thought I'd put it down in the EnablingPAE wiki entry)
<cjwatson> arand: i386 installation, system has more than 3GB of RAM installed, and (for the alternate and desktop CDs) system has working network access during installation
<arand> cjwatson: Ok, I just read the karmic-pae-on-dvd bug, so this behaviour is also true for the karmic dvd installed then? but not for the cd?
<arand> true for the karmic dvd installed then? but  not for the cd?
<arand> sorry, meant to say: Bug #413135 for reference.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413135 in ubiquity "Installer needs way to install PAE kernel on i386 9.10 DVD" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413135
<cjwatson> generic-pae is on the DVD, so network access isn't needed
<cjwatson> but the other conditions still hold true
<cjwatson> actually right now I can't remember whether ubiquity will install the PAE kernel if running from the CD and it has network access; it's possible it won't
<cjwatson> I'm afraid right now I'm thinking about something completely different
<cjwatson> mail me if you want me to investigate in more detail
<arand> cjwatson: Ok, it's not of major importance, cheers.
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r694 ubuntu/ (blockdev-keygen debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: Allow preseeding the first passphrase prompt (LP: #546405). (Preseeding
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: passphrases for multiple different physical volumes is a whole different
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: kettle of fish ...)
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r695 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 40ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-01
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4025 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't lower-case the locale attribute on frontends. This was added a
<CIA-3> ubiquity: long time ago; since then, it's become unnecessary since i18n.get_string
<CIA-3> ubiquity: lower-cases the locale itself, and it prevented us from finding
<CIA-3> ubiquity: slideshow files for language variants (LP: #476269).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4026 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto 89ubuntu4,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-ext3 58ubuntu2.
<dylan-m> cjwatson: Hi, I'm here about bug 476269  :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476269 in ubiquity "Chinese, Brazilian Portuguese, and English variant translations aren't shown during Karmic and Lucid installation" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476269
<cjwatson> dylan-m: hey
<dylan-m> I can fix that issue you mentioned on the slideshow's end (and I would much prefer to). Just didn't realize that was the way we were meant to do the fallback :)
<cjwatson> IMO it should match slideshow_get_available_locale as closely as possible
<cjwatson> that method should be correct - it was just getting screwed by locale being pt_br not pt_BR
<dylan-m> Oooh, I see
<dylan-m> gee, I completely missed that! Nice catch
<dylan-m> Yep, that isn't a problem. I had it as a full implementation at first and for some reason decided that falling straight back to the default made more sense
<dylan-m> (All guessing, though; is there some kind of reference guide for localization best practices?)
<cjwatson> I'm the wrong person to ask, I've picked it up over ten years and no longer remember :)
<cjwatson> slideshow_get_available_locale isn't perfect of course (way too much parsing of locale bits, and it doesn't do a complete job) - it's just good enough for the job at hand
<dylan-m> Oh well, no problem
<cjwatson> 'info gettext' is useful reading
<cjwatson> does http://paste.ubuntu.com/407324/ look right?  I haven't written any JS for a long time
<dylan-m> Yep, looks good
<dylan-m> I guess it'll also need to compare using .lower, too
<cjwatson> I think I'd like to assume that the locale is in the canonical case
<cjwatson> rather than messing about with case-canonicalisation which will get fiddly
<dylan-m> Oh, yes, I guess it's on the disk in the right way anyway
<dylan-m> whoever is requesting the locale just needs to say the right thing
<dylan-m> (on which topic, that's a reason why it makes sense for this to happen within the slideshow: it crashes and burns if it is expecting a locale that doesn't exist, so the fallback routine always needs to be in there anyway)
<cjwatson> mm, I admit it's nicer not to have this in ubiquity
<cjwatson> OK, testing with my .lower removal plus that slideshow change plus your branch
<cjwatson> if that works, I'll upload all three; OK with that?
<dylan-m> Okay!
<dylan-m> Thanks, Colin
<cjwatson> you caught me just in time, I was this far from uploading ubiquity
<cjwatson> right, that seems to work fine
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r258 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog slideshows/link-core/slideshow.js):
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Fall back from language variants (e.g. de_DE) to languages (e.g. de)
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: (LP: #476269).
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r259 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20
<cjwatson> dylan-m: oh, err
<cjwatson> dylan-m: what about the RTL stuff?
<cjwatson>                     ltr = i18n.get_string('default-ltr', slideshow_locale, 'ubiquity/imported')
<cjwatson>                     if ltr == 'default:RTL':
<cjwatson> that doesn't look straightforward to port
<cjwatson>                         slides += '?rtl'
<dylan-m> hate to say, that one isn't
<dylan-m> I was aiming to fix that with 10.10 (since I'm hoping to redo how localization works)
<cjwatson> I think we'll have to leave the ubiquity locale selection there for now, in that case
<dylan-m> Yep, that one does
<cjwatson> oh well
<cjwatson> this'll fix the bug, at least
<dylan-m> unless we can store if a locale is an RTL locale in the fantastically ugly directory.js :)
<cjwatson> if you figure it out, I'll be happy to merge your ubiquity branch; I'm not going to touch that though :)
<dylan-m> With the current approach it unfortunately makes en right to left if it falls back that far, but hopefully it just won't get that far
 * dylan-m just reminded myself there is some extra stuff to handle there, but there's no hurry on it
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4027 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.12
<cjwatson> thanks for the prod and the advice!
<dylan-m> Thank you for solving that bug!
<shtylman> ev: bug 528678 ... is that even reproducable?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528678 in ubiquity "UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 13: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528678
<Kevin`> just want to extra point this out, because it's been bugging me for a while and I hope it can be fixed in the next ubuntu version: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/160366/comments/1
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 160366 in debian-installer "Add xen netboot support" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Kevin`> (that is, point out that the solution would take about 5 minutes)
<ev> shtylman: that's definitely a bug.  Wrapping an 8-bit string in unicode() without an encoding just doesn't work.
<ev> shtylman: I'm not sure why I suggested it was QString's fault.  This is before it's passed to the QString constructor.
<ev> cjwatson, superm1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407480/ - does this roughly look like what you were after?  I still need to check to make sure it doesn't rip out the langpack, but it otherwise works for my test of installing gnome-do and vim before running oem-config-prepare.
<Kevin`> :/
<cjwatson> Kevin`: it might take about five minutes, but it's something that needs to be done in the kernel packaging - we don't control those files
<Kevin`> it's already packaged in your stock kernel, just not in the installer
<cjwatson> Kevin`: I know what I'm talking about. :-)
<cjwatson> the kernel delivers udebs for use in the installer
<Kevin`> well, I don't know much about the politics, heh. who handles it
<cjwatson> it's not politics, it's just where the data files live
<cjwatson> debian/d-i/ in the linux source package
<cjwatson> sorry, debian.master/d-i/ these days
<cjwatson> I've reassigned the bug, thanks
<Kevin`>  #ubuntu-kernel ?
<cjwatson> if it were changeable in the installer, I'd have done it already :)
<cjwatson> yes, tell them I sent you
<cjwatson> I'd like it to be fixed, certainly
<cjwatson> xen-blkfront should go in scsi-modules, and xen-netfront should go in nic-modules
<cjwatson> (feel free to copy and paste that)
<cjwatson> ev: looks plausible enough
<ev> hooray
<ev> just need to put it through its paces, then beg the release team for sympathy
<cjwatson> it's been a recorded/tracked work item for a while, you shouldn't have to beg to hard
<cjwatson> *too
<ev> cool
<Kevin`> oh hm, one part of this situation actually may be in your area, although it's from upstream debian: the installer won't let you select to use a disk unpartitioned unless there's already a filesystem on it. normally people just ask 'wtf would you want to do that', but it makes management a ton easier, and disk alignment a non-issue for weird storage
<Kevin`> or I just don't know how to use the partitioner
<Kevin`> :)
<ev> shtylman: I think there may be a problem with your event loop changes.  I don't seem to be progressing through the install if I click next and leave the mouse pointer still.  As soon as I move the mouse, the installer continues on.  This is most apparent on the timezone page, where the time stops updating until I move the mouse.
<cjwatson> Kevin`: mm.  I do think that's probably a bug but it's not trivial to change - the UI gets very tricky.  Alignment issues should be fixed in 10.04 though
<Kevin`> what did you do to fix the alignment problem, query the disk for it's sector size (for eg the new consumer drives), or just pick a more sane default then the ms-dos standard that's actually a multiple of anything besides 512?
<cjwatson> Kevin`: modern parted queries the disk; it defaults to 1MiB if it doesn't get specific information
<cjwatson> the legacy DOS standard is cylinder alignment, i.e. 63*512
<Kevin`> sounds good :)
<cjwatson> shtylman: if debian/changelog isn't UNRELEASED at the top, then you need to create a *new* entry, not add to the existing one
 * cjwatson fixes
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4031 ubiquity/debian/changelog: fix changelog
<ev> dch -U does this magically for you if this is a native package (ubiquity is)
<ev> for what it's worth, bug 553184 is the freeze exception request for oem-config/remove_extras
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553184 in ubiquity "Freeze exception request for removing extra packages in oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553184
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r696 ubuntu/ (blockdev-keygen debian/changelog): Allow preseeding partman-crypto/weak_passphrase too (LP: #546405).
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r697 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 40ubuntu3
<CIA-3> usb-creator: rgreening * r291 trunk/debian/changelog: Updated with LP: Bug for the QVariant issue
<rgreening> ev: we really need to release usb-creator again to fix bug 553243, which makes usb-creator unusable (fix is in lp).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553243 in usb-creator "usb-creator-kde mostly broken" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553243
<ev> rgreening: just working on some other bug fixes first.  I'll upload a new version today.
 * rgreening thinks I should get per package upload rights to usb-creator :P
<rgreening> hhe. cool
<ev> apply
<rgreening> okies, as long as we get something out.  ty ev.
<ev> sure thing
<rgreening> ya, I probably will.
<ev> let me know when you do and I'll put a good word in
<rgreening> cool
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r292 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator-helper debian/changelog): Encode ISO path with UTF-8 when mounting (LP: #460298).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4032 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: In oem-config, support removing packages that were not part of the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: base install and are not needed in the final system by preseeding
<CIA-3> ubiquity: oem-config/remove_extras to true (LP: #315644, LP: #553184).
<shtylman> cjwatson: my bad... I thought that when I ran dch it would do the right thing :/
<shtylman> ev: no problem... we just have the user play "wack-a-mole" while it installs to ensure the mouse is always in motion
<cr3> cjwatson: a few weeks ago, you mentionned a script in the installer which takes arguments like "disk" or "cd" and returns the devices detected on the system. where was that script again?
<cjwatson> list-devices
<cjwatson> if you want the source, it's in the debian-installer-utils source package
<cr3> cjwatson: after having a quick look at the script, it seems that it relies on ID_TYPE output by udevadm. however, this environment variable is not set when using virtio devices in kvm :(
<CIA-3> usb-creator: rgreening * r293 trunk/ (6 files in 5 dirs): Update version info to 0.2.21 in preparation for release.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: rgreening * r294 trunk/debian/ (changelog control): Add explicit version requirement to depend on latest usb-creator-gtk for usb-creator.
<ev> rgreening: ^ why?
<rgreening> ev: a bug on upgrade from old usb-creator meta would be satisfied with an old usb-creator-gtk and not the latest, which it should
<rgreening> it certainly doesn't hurt
<rgreening> as we expect it to be that version anyway
<ev> huh?  usb-creator is a virtual package.  It's job is to simply install usb-creator-gtk, which will be updated on its own
<rgreening> hmm.. didn't seem to work in at least on case
<rgreening> dunno why
<ev> is there a bug number for this?
<rgreening> 1 sec.
<rgreening> ev: it was in comment to this bug 503808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503808 in usb-creator "usb-creator-gtk does not start (GtkFrontend instance has no attribute 'cancelbutton')" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503808
<ev> okay, I can see the utility in that
<ev> sorry for the tough questions, I just want to be sure we're just fixing serious bugs at this point :)
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> no prob
<rgreening> I fixed the version too
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ev: how close are you to pumping out a release? we really need usb-creator-kde working for the beta
<ev> rgreening: I'll do it now
<ev> and ubiquity while I'm at it
<rgreening> cool.
<rgreening> ty ev.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r295 usb-creator/po/ (40 files): update-po
<superm1> ev, looks about right to me.  i'm curious what happens if you pull ubiquity and oem-config out from under their feet at that time though?  hasn't everything not been loaded into memory by then?
<ev> superm1: in the event that we someday decide to open a file shipped with ubiquity after that point
<ev> was just being cautious
<superm1> it is a kind of unfortunate experience that it done in the shell script for oem-config-firstboot right now, because after that pretty oem-config wizard gets done it drops you to a black screen with the machine spinning for a minute or two
<ev> and you might not want them removed, if you set the preseed accordingly
<ev> hm
<ev> perhaps we could meet halfway by involving plymouth?
<superm1> so if it doesn't "break" it would be better if that preseed's logic was moved into the same place as all this remove extras logic
<superm1> yeah that would probably be sufficient too
<ev> Looking at the code, I don't have a strong feeling either way.  cjwatson?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I follow the question
<superm1> the question is moving the code to remove oem-config from oem-config-firstboot into remove_extras (pulling the feet from under oem-config/ubiquity, hopefully it all being in memory at that point) or adding some plymouth magic to not show a black screen after oem-config is done before gdm comes up while it's removed there
<superm1> if the former is selected, oem-config/late_command would need to be moved up too
<cjwatson> oh, right
<cjwatson> I'm dubious that it will actually work reliably; I'm OK with it if it does
<cjwatson> I don't like relying on things being in cache more than we have to, especially for memory-hungry things like ubiquity
<cjwatson> on a possibly related note, I was working on splitting out a ubiquity-common package, which might reduce the impact of having oem-config remain installed
<cjwatson> and would be useful to avoid a bunch of dependencies - but I haven't finished that yet
<superm1> it's still loading all sorts of debconf templates after that point of remove_extras, so i'm starting to think it wouldn't work properly either
<cr3> when installing ubuntu-server on kvm with virtio, /bin/list-devices disk returns nothing and yet it installs just fine on /dev/vda. how does the installer find the disk if not using list-devices?
<cjwatson> it normally does use list-devices, and IMO it's a bug that it doesn't work there - I'll investigate when I have time
<cjwatson> but in some cases it uses parted_devices instead
<cr3> cjwatson: parted_devices works on kvm with virtio, fyi
<ev> could use another set of eyes on this (internet connectivity check for update link) - http://paste.ubuntu.com/407636/
<cr3> cjwatson: where does parted_devices come from? it doesn't seem to be in debian-insaller nor debian-installer-utils
<cr3> cjwatson: it seems to be part of ubiquity but I'm installing ubuntu-server. does ubuntu-server now use ubiquity?
<CIA-3> usb-creator: rgreening * r296 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Get rid of the needs-format warning for now. It was always shown
<CIA-3> usb-creator:  for parent block devices and the confusing resulting from that was
<CIA-3> usb-creator:  quite bad. This was previously done for gtk but not kde version.
<ev> cjwatson, superm1: could one of you sort out a ubiquity upload?  I was hoping to squeeze in that internet connectivity check, but I've got to run to catch a train down south.
<ev> have a great weekend
<ev> rgreening: I *think* I've sorted the usb-creator upload
<ev> see the irclogs.ubuntu.com page for #ubuntu-release for the details
<rgreening> If you need help getting it though, I can poke Riddell
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ev: ty
<cjwatson> cr3: parted_devices> partman-base source package
<cjwatson> cr3: no, ubuntu-server doesn't use ubiquity; ubiquity incorporates partman-base
<kusum> cjwatson: Wubi will not work when ported to linux OS with no ntfs support right or is there a turn around ?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4033 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.13
<cjwatson> kusum: I don't see how you could work around the lack of NTFS, given that the point of Wubi is to include support for installing inside Windows filesystems which are normally NTFS!
<cjwatson> kusum: ntfs-3g shouldn't be that hard to incorporate
<kusum> if we integrate ntfs-3g getting wubi working shouldnt be a hard task right ?
<cjwatson> about as hard as I explained :-)
<cjwatson> it's not trivial software
<kusum> yeah
<CIA-3> usb-creator: rgreening * r297 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Get rid of the needs-format warning for now. It was always shown
<CIA-3> usb-creator:  for parent block devices and the confusing resulting from that was
<CIA-3> usb-creator:  quite bad. This was previously done for gtk but not kde version.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Update kde frontend format option to match gtk frontend/backend
<CIA-3> usb-creator:  (LP: #553460)
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Add warning dialog to format button for usb-creator-kde, to match gtk.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: rgreening * r298 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Update version strings for next release: 0.2.22 (let's try and be consistent)
<CIA-3> usb-creator: rgreening * r299 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py): Add BusyCursor to kde frontend while format operation is underway.
<shtylman> ev: what do you think we should do about the event stuff? how do you handle the tight loop on the gtk side?
<kusum> anybody knows when can i find xivulon online ??
<kusum> If somebody knows please answer
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r851 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> grub-installer: Historically, Ubuntu's default behaviour in the absence of command-line
<CIA-3> grub-installer: arguments to the installer has been to pass 'splash' to the installed
<CIA-3> grub-installer: system so that it gets a splash screen (and similarly 'quiet'). There's
<CIA-3> grub-installer: some argument that this behaviour should require passing 'splash' to the
<CIA-3> grub-installer: installer as well, but it's too late in the Lucid cycle for this change.
<CIA-3> grub-installer: Nevertheless, we need a way to configure images such that they don't get
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r852 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu10
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-03
<ev> kusum: I'd suggest emailing him.  He's often not online, but always reachable via his gmail account.
<ev> kusum: when he is online he goes by xivulon on this network.
<kusum> ev: Thanks a lot
<ev> sure thing
<kusum> ev: you are developer here ?
<ev> yes
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4037 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't bail out if oem-config/remove_extras doesn't exist yet since
<CIA-3> ubiquity: oem-config isn't actually installed. (LP: #554324, LP: #554664)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4038 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.14
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-04
<tholo> Is there a way to get automatic install with preseed to *not* install stuff just because of Recommends?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-28
<cjwatson> ev: you filed a couple of bugs the other day and milestoned them for beta-1 - do you expect to be able to fix them today?
<ev> some, not all
<ev> I'll push the ones I don't get to back
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4611 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Remove grub_device_label from string_extended, now that the boot loader
<CIA-31> ubiquity: question is only asked from the partitioning page rather than a separate
<CIA-31> ubiquity: dialog (LP: #726740).
<cjwatson> ev: doesn't ubiquity need to Build-Depends: python-pyicu, debconf-utils, python-mock for the test suite?  you can't apt-get install things in a buildd context
<ev> ah yeah
 * ev fixes
<cjwatson> would save those grotty tests for /var/lib/dpkg/info/$foo.list too, which aren't multiarch-safe
<ev> which was broken anyway, as I've just caught (didn't install mock)
<cjwatson> yeah :)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4612 trunk/ (debian/changelog debian/control tests/build): Move test dependencies into build-depends. Thanks Colin Watson!
<ev> oh hm, can build depends come from universe for a package in main?
<ev> if not, I should probably sort out a MIR for mock
<cjwatson> they can't
<cjwatson> maybe best disable the test suite for beta-1 then, or else branch
<cjwatson> we probably don't have time for MIR handling
<cjwatson> though I'm a bit surprised mock isn't in main already for something
<cjwatson> bug 723219
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723219 in python-mock "[MIR] python-mock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723219
<cjwatson> I commented
<cjwatson> targeting for final
<ev> oh phew
<ev> presumably we should still disable the test suite for beta-1, correct?
<cjwatson> unless you can find doko around at short notice
<ev> got a yes to that
<cjwatson> cool
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4613 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Move the apt-clone working directory into /var/log/installer at the
<CIA-31> ubiquity: end of installation (LP: #739492).
<CIA-31> migration-assistant: evand * r107 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-apply ma-ask ma-script-utils):
<CIA-31> migration-assistant: Reuse os-prober's newns to ensure that mounts are occuring in a new
<CIA-31> migration-assistant: namespace (LP: #739400).
<CIA-31> migration-assistant: evand * r108 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.6.9
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4614 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Set the next button back to its original label once done calculating
<CIA-31> ubiquity: its size.
<ev> cjwatson: is there any reason I shouldn't update the keytables in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu?
<cjwatson> nope, if you use scrape-console-setup to do it
<cjwatson> could you do a scrape-localechooser run at the same time?
<cjwatson> you can use http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/gfxboot-test.tar.gz to test it
<cjwatson> make sure the language and keymap menus don't overflow the screen after the update
<ev> indeed, was already in the process of doing the former
<ev> will do
<ev> thanks
<ev> god damn zsh is made of magic. It just auto-escaped as I was typing that url as a parameter to wget.
<cjwatson> neat
<ev> cjwatson: any idea what should be done about this stray codepoint http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/updated-gfxboot-theme-ubuntu.png ?
<ev> otherwise I think it looks good
<cjwatson> which one's stray?
<cjwatson> oh, zwnbsp
<cjwatson> ev: add 'lo' to @langname_notranslate
<ev> I've added https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/UpdateGfxbootThemeUbuntu to the wiki
<ev> okay, will do
<cjwatson> let smarter renderers deal with it
<cjwatson> sudo ./scrape-localechooser ~/bzr/localechooser.ubuntu - missing '> langnames.inc' there
<ev> whoops, thanks
<ev> fixed; feel free to make any changes there as you see fit
<CIA-31> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r343 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Merge Rollo's updated screenshots branch.
<highvoltage> ev: could you spin a new package for the ubiquity slideshows? we have the new edubuntu slides in there and it's probably a good idea to get it out there now that ui freeze is in place :)
<ev> actually in the process of that right now
<highvoltage> (I'll notify doc team about it too and let them know that the current slides aren't the latest ones)
<ev> just trying to sort out the u1 stuff
<highvoltage> whohoo!
<CIA-31> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r344 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): Update the Ubuntu One icon.
<CIA-31> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r345 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Freeze exception (LP: #744374).
<CIA-31> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r346 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/po/ (6 files in 6 dirs): Update templates.
<CIA-31> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r347 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 37
<cjwatson> ev: are you still working on anything for the next ubiquity upload?
<cjwatson> I'd like to get this bunch of RC bug-fixes in fairly soon
<ev> cjwatson: sort of. skaet asked me to remove the alpha warning, which I noticed wasn't showing in the first place.  The immediate thought was that the text is entirely in the extended description, but there seems to be a deeper issue here.
<ev> I don't think it's beta 1 critical though
<ev> I'm trying to find more time to dig at seb's console-setup bug (LP: #742558), but I don't think that's going to happen today
<ev> oo yay, I see that mock went into main
<cjwatson> ev: which text is entirely in the extended description?
<ev> the alpha warning
<cjwatson> that seems fair enough
<cjwatson> but in any case, doesn't matter for beta :)
<ev> indeed it does not :)
<cjwatson> hmm, that's odd (742558)
<cjwatson> feels kind of RC to me :-/
<cjwatson> do you already have a set -x trace of keyboard-configuration.config?
<cjwatson> I'm wondering if kbdnames is up the spout
<cjwatson> hm, though that would reset default_variant too
<cjwatson> awkward conflict with preseeding the keyboard layout here
<cjwatson> I think the question may be: what is preseeding keyboard-configuration/layoutcode?
<cjwatson> 'cos whatever it is probably shouldn't be
<ev> I don't, but I can generate one in a bit
<cjwatson> maybe not needed
<cjwatson> I can sort of infer the flow
<cjwatson> ev: what did you do at the CD boot menu when you reproduced that bug?
<cjwatson> your debug log shows keyboard-configuration/layoutcode already set when ubiquity started (AFAICS), but that doesn't seem to be the case for me when I boot into a live session
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1430 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu24
<ev> select french as the language
<ev> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> ah yes
<cjwatson> WTF
<cjwatson> /proc/cmdline looks right
<cjwatson> IMO this isn't a ubiquity bug, and we shouldn't block on it for this upload
<cjwatson> I can't quite see where it is yet, though
<ev> okay
<cjwatson> keyboard-configuration/layoutcode is set to us in the livefs
<cjwatson> also, casper seems to be inexplicably setting console-setup/layoutcode instead
<cjwatson> needs set -x debugging in /scripts/casper-bottom/19keyboard
<cjwatson> dinnertime
<ev> so I'll do a ubiquity upload now then
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4615 trunk/debian/real-po/ (66 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4616 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: migration-assistant
<CIA-31> ubiquity: 0.6.9, user-setup 1.28ubuntu14.
<cjwatson> ev: thanks!  missing push of the release commit?
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4617 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.30
<ev> indeed, thanks
<cjwatson> huh, how'd this ever work
<cjwatson> casper writes some bits of configuration only into /etc/default/keyboard, which is removed when the ubiquity c-s plugin starts up
<cjwatson> maybe it used to be arranged a bit differently ...
<cjwatson> we can probably fix this by preseeding those values in casper even if they're non-empty
<cjwatson> still trying to see where console-setup/layoutcode gets preseeded
<cjwatson> oh, 24preseed, of course
<cjwatson> so in fact, IMO it would be best to fix this in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu - rename console-setup/* to keyboard-configuration/* there
<cjwatson> so that we aren't going through a compat layer
<cjwatson> do you agree?
<ev> huh, mvo marked apt-clone 0.1.2 as released but seemingly never uploaded it
<ev> indeed
<ev> I do
<cjwatson> I'll just double-check that that works
<cjwatson> or at least fudge casper at run-time to pretend that it was done that way :)
<ev> heh
<cjwatson> yeah, that's better - mind if I go ahead and upload that?
<ev> by all means
<cjwatson> done
<cjwatson> ev: could you have a look at the last couple of comments on bug 652852, please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652852 in ubiquity "Ubiquity doesn't suggest to install on unallocated free space" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652852
<ev> will do
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4618 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): Put build-dependencies in the right place.
<Heller_Barde> hi everyone
<Heller_Barde> is there a way to use the alternate installer to install ubuntu onto an existing LVM without it messing up my existing arch linux
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4619 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): Add python-apt to the build-depends for the test harness.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4620 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: * Use the standard nocheck DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS argument instead of
<CIA-31> ubiquity:  UBIQUITY_NO_TESTS. Thanks Steve Langasek!
<CIA-31> ubiquity: * Run the tests on all architectures.
<ev> cjwatson: (if you're still around) seem sensible? http://paste.ubuntu.com/586639/
<cjwatson> aha, is that it
<ev> the logs appear to suggest that rather loudly :)
<cjwatson> maybe send it to stderr instead?
<cjwatson> I couldn't divine it from the logs with any certainty
<ev> the most recent ones
<ev> only a few minutes old
<cjwatson> hm, no subprocess.STDERR, bah
<cjwatson> you could ditch just stdout; chatter on stderr is not a problem
<cjwatson> ah, somebody replied with --debug output?
<ev> indeed
<ev> odd that there's no subprocess.stderr though
<cjwatson> oh, it can be an existing file object
<cjwatson> so stdout=sys.stderr should work
<ev> I *just* caught that as well
<ev> indeed
<ev> okay, I'll go with that
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> good catch, I'd been trying to reproduce in kvm but failing
<ev> thanks, but it was really easy once that log was posted
<ev> jockey's output in debconf is quite easy to spot :)
<ev> UNKNOWN MULTI LINE COMMAND! and such
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4621 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Don't feed jockey's output into debconf (LP: #739632).
<cjwatson> heh, yeah
<ev> anything else, or should I send this back to the buildd and cross my fingers?
<cjwatson> that's all I know of at the moment
<cjwatson> why the heck is d-i failing to build?  I can't reproduce t
<cjwatson> it
<ev> even with pbuilder?
<cjwatson> just trying a chroot - I think it may be sensitive to whether libpango1.0-dev is installed
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4622 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.31
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-29
<CarlFK>  subprocess.Popen(inst_composite, stdin=subprocess.PIPE)   is that where you want subprocess.stderr ?
<CarlFK> subprocess.Popen( [...], stdout=subprocess.PIPE, stderr=subprocess.PIPE )
<CarlFK> out,err = p.communicate()
<cjwatson> we've dealt with it
<cjwatson> and no, that's not the right fix
<cjwatson> it's better to have stdout go straight to stderr (stdout=sys.stderr) rather than having to handle all the output explicitly in ubiquity
<CarlFK> ah - I thought... never rmind :)
<ev> *grumbles about having hardcoded an efi question despite having constructed the facilities to find the correct platform-specific ones*
<ev> tomorrow though
<StevenK> Whee, grub2 *and* GPT on this new machine, two things I have no clue about.
<StevenK> I'm getting "This GPT partition lbale has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible"
<StevenK> I suspect I have screwed something up, but I have no clue what.
<cjwatson> StevenK: http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition
<StevenK> cjwatson: Which, helpfully, is a 404. :-)
<cjwatson> urgh
<StevenK> cjwatson: Sorry.
<cjwatson> unfortunately none of the current GRUB developers have admin access to the wiki
<cjwatson> http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20090613031004/http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition is sort of OK
<cjwatson> guess I need to write some proper documentation on that for the texinfo manual
<StevenK> cjwatson: So I've created /dev/sda[12] on the disks, but given that page I set the flag on the disk itself or the partition?
<cjwatson> oh, wait, I kind of did
<cjwatson> the partition
<cjwatson> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<StevenK> cjwatson: Why didn't d-i do this for me?
<cjwatson> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Images
<cjwatson> it should have done.  if it didn't I want a bug with logs
<StevenK> Bleh
<StevenK> :-)
<cjwatson> it definitely has code for it
<StevenK> And parted /dev/sda1 bios_grub errors with "expecting a partition number"
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, that old version of the page is wrong
<cjwatson> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Images has the right rune
<cjwatson> I should probably create a new section for that though
<cjwatson> or http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> Right, Grub installed, let's see if it boots
<StevenK> ... and it reboots constantly. Awesome
<cjwatson> I'm not going to be able to look right now, I'm afraid :-/
<cjwatson> if you can rescue-disk it and at least extract logs, that would be great
<cjwatson> please tell me this isn't a Mac
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4623 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py): Fix test failure on non-x86 architectures.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4624 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.32
<StevenK> cjwatson: Heh, it's fine. Looking at the partition manager after a reboot, it's my fault. And no, it isn't a Mac.
<cjwatson> ok, what was wrong?
<StevenK> Partition 1 is the 100MB RAID1 /boot, which is helpfully marked as biosgrub, not raid
<StevenK> So, uh, I fail :-)
<cjwatson> ah, heh
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4625 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Shut down the debconf-communicator instance started in DM.run. This
<CIA-31> ubiquity: should reduce the number of spurious crash reports we get.
<aliguori> Hi, I'm trying to automate a guest installation in QEMU.  In an ideal world, it would work with just the standard ISO and no special network infrastructure
<aliguori> I can get a guest booting based on the kernel/initrd in the ISO, I'm then trying to feed it a preseed
<aliguori> I see two very strange things: 1) If I use a preseed/early_command to create a preseed file in the rootfs, and then use preseed/file to point to it, the installer still prompts for questions
<aliguori> but curiously, if i pass a wrong file name, it throws an error, so it's doing somethign with it
<cjwatson> can you extract a syslog from it?
<aliguori> any other preseed action command doesn't do anything unless i have a preseed/file or preseed/url specified, so just adding "preseed/run" to the kernel command line, the run command never gets executed
<aliguori> cjwatson, once interactive install kicks off, how can i get to a shell?
<aliguori> (early_command does get run no matter if file or url is specified FWIW)
<aliguori> fyi, the way i'm feeding in the preseed file is using early_command to read it from a the serial port
<aliguori> ah, another VT
<cjwatson> that's the easiest way yes
<aliguori> cjwatson, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586894/
<ev> cjwatson: mpt and I were sitting down to discuss redesigning the advanced partitioning page in ubiquity for O. I recalled you wrote this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SoftwareRaid , but I wonder if the focus going forward should be on btrfs instead (as it supports raid like configurations and and seemingly all of the use case for LVM)
<ev> what are your thoughts?
<cjwatson> btrfs is too early to commit to it
<cjwatson> there'd be significant risk of it just plain not working
<cjwatson> bear it in mind, but it shouldn't be the design focus at the moment
<ev> cjwatson: sure, I didn't mean we should commit to implementing that part of the design now
<ev> but that the visual design for anything beyond what we already support should be of functionality provided in btrfs
<ev> I guess it's of no matter as the interface for creating logical volumes would look the same no matter which implementation you choose
<cjwatson> I'm not even sure anything like that in btrfs is stable
<ev> indeed, but given our history with respect to implementing any advanced partitioning options, I suspect all of btrfs will be rock solid by the time we get around to adding support for logical volumes
<ev> but as mentioned, I was wrong
<ev> as presumably a logical volume is a logical volume, regardless if it's LVM or btrfs underneath
<ev> as far as the visual design is concerned
<cjwatson> a successful design would hopefully make it look that way for logical volumes, yes
<cjwatson> I'm less sure you can do that for RAID
<ev> mirroring and striping are terms in the btrfs vocabulary as well
<ev> though as you suggest, they're still very much in development
<ev> cjwatson: at any rate, are there specific things you'd like us to address in the redesign?
<seb128> hi
<seb128> bug #727726 is still an issue, should it be assigned to someone?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727726 in ubiquity "ubiquity panel is about 4px instead of 30 on install" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727726
<cjwatson> ev: as long as it's vaguely implementable in terms of partman-{lvm,raid} ...
<seb128> it means you don't see the icons in there by default if you don't know they are there
<ev> cjwatson: but of course
<ev> seb128: huh, I wonder what we're doing wrong there.
<ev> I'll take it as it's my poor copy and paste job that got us here
<ev> assigned
<seb128> ev, thanks
<cjwatson> ev: I think pretty much all my thoughts on it should be in the old spec
<seb128> ev, btw I still get http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubi.png as well
<ev> cjwatson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/AdvancedPartitionerRewrite ?
<seb128> is that a bug or not?
<seb128> ie used to have text on the right iirc?
<ev> seb128: only if you have an internet connection (the release notes link)
<cjwatson> ev: yeah, sounds right - syncing an image so my network is very very slow
<seb128> ev, ok, that's why then, so notabug, thanks ;-)
<cjwatson> ev: looks like I meant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SoftwareRaid, that's more current
<ev> sure thing
<ev> okay
<ev> mpt: ^
<mpt> ok
<ev> huh, why can't I target this bug for natty I wonder https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubiquity/+bug/727726/+nominate
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727726 in ubiquity "ubiquity panel is about 4px instead of 30 on install" [Low,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> 'cos it's already targeted for natty
<ev> oh
<ev> heh
<seb128> ev, cjwatson: is the keyboard selector dialog in ubiquity supposed to have a layout selected on the right column? or does "no selection" means "default for the selected country"?
<cjwatson> it is supposed to have a variant selected on the right; I think there's a buglet there
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, it doesn't in french, I will check for open bugs and file one if there is none
<cjwatson> I mean "it ought to have, but it currently does not" - English too
<seb128> cjwatson, btw I confirm that the odd xkb dialog being shown issue is fixed
<cjwatson> good
<seb128> cjwatson, do you need a bug for the right list selection thing?
<cjwatson> yes please
<seb128> or is it known as "being worked, no need of a bug"
<seb128> ok
<seb128> cjwatson, bug #745137
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745137 in ubiquity "no layout variant displayed as selected in the right side of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745137
<juzzy_> hi
<juzzy_> i recently installed ubuntu, and encrypted my drive
<juzzy_> but how can i find my encryption key via the shell again?
<juzzy_> it told me the command, but now i forget
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-30
<juzzy__> hi
<mpt> ev, I think these bugs are fixed in Natty:
<mpt> bug 164326
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 164326 in ubiquity "ability to use existing partitions to install Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164326
<mpt> bug 131084
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 131084 in ubiquity "Partitioning language needs resimplification" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131084
<mpt> bug 155185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 155185 in ubiquity "More warning about installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155185
<ev> mpt: thanks! sorting now
<mpt> bug 291677
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 291677 in ubiquity "partitioner in installer forgets settings when you go back" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291677
<mpt> or maybe not
<mpt> (depending on whether it remembers the settings when going back after an error)
<mpt> bug 374913, fixed by the new design
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 374913 in ubiquity "the graphical partitioner shows complete nonsense" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374913
<mpt> bug 445053
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 445053 in ubiquity "installation is not user friendly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445053
<mpt> I think bug 349479 is either fixed, or a duplicate of bug 287620
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 349479 in ubiquity "[Jaunty] partitioner doesn't fit on screen with large number of partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349479
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 287620 in ubiquity "Partition diagrams are far too wide for the default installer window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287620
<mpt> I assume bug 549432 is fixed, though I haven't seen it fixed myself yet. :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 549432 in ubiquity "Partitioning: unclear option with no reference" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549432
<mpt> bug 362588 seems fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 362588 in ubiquity "Installer presents confusing/misleading partition information" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362588
<ev> replied
<cjwatson> ev: any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/735072?  seems like a fairly fundamental problem with the new hostname selection algorithm
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 735072 in ubiquity "The hostname proposed by installer is too long for file sharing to work correctly." [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> see also https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/150959
 * cjwatson notices that subprocess.Popen.communicate doesn't retry on EINTR (bug 745014), contemplates Python bindings for libpipeline, and then realises libpipeline doesn't retry on EINTR either ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745014 in ubiquity "keyboard-configuration.postinst died with SIGPIPE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745014
<cjwatson> still, at least I can fix the latter
<ev> cjwatson: sorry, I was off helping the design team with natty screenshots
<ev> reading now
<ev> are we certain that this is a limit in the specification?
 * ev digs
 * ev sighs
<ev> "This issue occurs because the NetBIOS domain name has a 15-character limitation."
<ev> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/226144 http://support.microsoft.com/kb/909264
<ev> cjwatson: truncate?
<ev> cjwatson: mpt suggested showing a different name for netbios only
<ev> so we could generate a stub smb.conf, I suppose
<ev> does that sound insane?
<cjwatson> I don't know enough about samba
<cjwatson> slangasek would be a good person to ask
<cjwatson> I wonder if we need to care about network uniqueness in the first n chars
<ev> I don't follow on the network uniqueness point, but I've asked slangasek in #ubuntu-devel about truncation
<cjwatson> don't we try to make sure that the hostname isn't seen on the network at installation time?
<ev> yes
<ev> separate from this, but indeed
<cjwatson> well, truncation will change the uniqueness properties
<ev> ah, good point
<ev> I think we'll be okay
 * cjwatson contemplates just calling signal.siginterrupt after every call to signal.signal
<cjwatson> why oh why doesn't Python just let you set SA_RESTART directly (when available)?
<cjwatson> silly language
<cjwatson> but wait, we don't even install any signal handlers ourselves
<cjwatson> so I don't see where EINTR is coming from, unless Qt installs some signal handlers or something
<cjwatson> something is setting SIGCHLD without SA_RESTART in the ubiquity frontend process, so that's a possibility
<cjwatson> I blame Qt
<ev> generally a good approach
<cjwatson> I think it may actually be accurate here :-)
<cjwatson> QProcessManager does the thing above
<davmor2> cjwatson: could it be you got too used to GTK commands and was spoilt :D
<cjwatson> very tempting to have the KDE frontend do signal.siginterrupt(SIGCHLD, False)
<cjwatson> Qt *used* to do SA_RESTART, but qt.gitorious.org doesn't go back far enough to show when that was deleted and why
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4626 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-31> ubiquity:  - Force the SIGCHLD handler installed by QProcessManager to use
<CIA-31> ubiquity:  SA_RESTART, in the hope of avoiding problems with Python's lack of
<CIA-31> ubiquity:  EINTR-safety (LP: #745014).
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4627 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Show ext2 and btrfs in the same colour as ext3 and ext4, rather than
<CIA-31> ubiquity: in the same colour as free space.
<ev> cjwatson: incidentally, I thought python handled eintr in subprocess now? http://hg.python.org/cpython/rev/6e664bcc958d/
<cjwatson> not sufficiently
<cjwatson> they only fixed part of the problem
<ev> perhaps it's worth replying to http://bugs.python.org/issue1068268 then?
<cjwatson> somebody already sent a patch that fixed the bits that matter and they ignored it
<cjwatson> and there's another open python bug for fixing things further down the stack
<ev> I don't suppose you have a link to this?
<cjwatson> yes, I put my research in bug 745014
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745014 in ubiquity "keyboard-configuration.postinst died with SIGPIPE" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745014
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> using SA_RESTART for all signal handlers is arguably safer anyway
<cjwatson> asking around locally, anything that uses stdio plus signal handlers without SA_RESTART is fundamentally unsafe
<cjwatson> you can't retry stdio calls on EINTR since data may be buffered and you have no way to know this
<cjwatson> so unless the library does it for you (which AFAICS glibc doesn't), you're out of luck
<cjwatson> it's hard to see from python code at first glance whether it's using syscalls or stdio, but I think some of it may be stdio
<ev> cjwatson: to break away from the eintr conversation briefly, mpt and I are working through the case where ntfs is in an error state
<ev> we're still working through the ui, but..
<ev> what are your thoughts on if ntfsresize --info fails, run ntfsfix, *ui goes here*, reboot
<ev> cjwatson: obviously that doesn't help massively when the error is actually at the block level
<ev> but chkdsk might have slightly better ui for that scenario anyway
<ev> ntfsfix> apparently sets the dirty flag, which I hope is enough to trigger chkdsk before mount in windows, but would have to test
<cjwatson> do all ntfsresize --info failures correspond to "run ntfsfix"?
<davmor2> ev: it does
<davmor2> ev: ntfsfix does some common repairs and then triggers chkdsk iirc from the man description
<ev> cjwatson: well, that's why I mentioned the block level error case.  Are there others you can think of?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I know it well enough to make sure
<cjwatson> I think it would require going through the source
<ev> yeah, digging through it now
<ev> SA_RESTART> odd that ronaldoussoren mentioned it as a solution in http://bugs.python.org/issue9867 yet it wasn't taken (at least not from what I can see looking at the cpython3 source)
<cjwatson> it's not something python can entirely enforce on its own
<ev> fair enough, I think my not-entirely-complete knowledge of the signals in question are preventing me from entirely understanding the correction solution
<cjwatson> you need everything that installs a signal handler anywhere in the process to use SA_RESTART
<cjwatson> (or you need to hack around it with siginterrupt)
<ev> right, but surely for the cases where that's python, it can handle it, no?
<cjwatson> python's own signal handlers aren't problematic for this
<cjwatson> so that's moot
<cjwatson> for the most part, anyway)
<ev> ah, okay
<ev> that's where I was getting tripped up
<cjwatson> it basically amounts to the SIGINT handler, which is likely to terminate the process anyway, and a few conditional things
<cjwatson> setting signals to SIG_DFL or SIG_IGN doesn't count here, it's just explicit handler functions
<ev> ugh, I need to spend more time with Stevens.
<ev> god, the world before design specifications was a horrible place. Lets never go back.
<ev> having a single place to point at any time something is queried or contested, and most importantly can be changed there is wonderful
<ev> rather than having to trek back through bug reports, work items, wiki specs, ...
<cjwatson> I find a lot of it a bit invisible TBH
<ev> oh?
<cjwatson> I rarely know where to look to find that stuff
<ev> it should all be in the google doc
<cjwatson> what google doc? :-)
<ev> which I should actually link to on the wiki (and just just from a blueprint).  Fixes...
<ev> indeed :)
<ev> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY&hl=en
<cjwatson> memorable URLs FTW
<ev> I know, right?
<cjwatson> I guess when you aren't looking at it all the time ...
<artnay> hi, is someone here in charge of ubiquity-debconf's strings/variables?
<cjwatson> that doesn't really make sense as such, but just ask your question :)
<artnay> translation template contains several strings with "${RELEASE}"
<artnay> before maverick it used to be Ubuntu xx.xx but in maverick it was changed (just before freeze) to just "Ubuntu"
<artnay> how will it be with natty? just Ubuntu or Ubuntu <version> ?
<artnay> there are certain languages where one has to conjugate "Ubuntu" (for example, Try ${RELEASE} should be translated Kokeile ${RELEASE}a to be a proper sentence)
<artnay> there seems to be 9 strings which use this ${RELEASE} variable
<artnay> however, if the variable won't be "Ubuntu" in natty, those translations will look plain wrong if conjugated
<artnay> hopefully you understand why I'm asking this. it's all about small details, right? ;-) having amateurish translations with the 1st phase of installation won't give good impression
<cjwatson> "Ubuntu", as far as I can see
<artnay> cjwatson: got it, thanks.
<ev> cjwatson: google doc> I've added it to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity.  If you have any concerns with driving development of the installer from there, I would love to work to resolve them.
<ev> bug 745687 :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745687 in ubuntu "Brief text over the background image restarting after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745687
<cjwatson> yeah, I've seen that but it's a horrendous pain to debug live CD shutdown
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> shall I stick it on plymouth for the time being, or do you think it's more likely to be ubiquity?
<cjwatson> I don't suppose we know ...
<mpt> artnay, depending on the circumstance, the partitioning step may say "This computer has Ubuntu 10.10 on it. What would you like to do?" -> "Upgrade Ubuntu to 11.04"
<ev> I'd stick plymouth on it, just for an expanded set of eyes
<artnay> mpt: good point, so maybe the version number should be included
<mpt> artnay, and "This computer has Ubuntu 11.04 on it." -> "Reinstall Ubuntu 11.04"
<ev> artnay: I'll stick comments in, but it's always Distro XX.XX where Distro is likely to be UBuntu and XX.XX may be 11.04
<ev> Ubuntu*
<cjwatson> it's a bit odd that ${RELEASE} gets expanded to the distribution name
<artnay> mpt: that variable isn't used in those places
<cjwatson> at least as far as I could see from testing
<artnay> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/fi/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=%24{RELEASE} this is what I see (in Finnish)
<cjwatson> >>> misc.get_release()
<ev> cjwatson: I don't follow. Is Ubuntu 11.04 not a release?
<cjwatson> ReleaseInfo(name='Ubuntu', version='11.04')
<cjwatson> ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py:306:        text = text.replace('${RELEASE}', release.name)
<cjwatson> etc.
<cjwatson> Ubuntu 11.04 is; Ubuntu is not
<ev> oo
<artnay> as I said, in previous versions it was with the version number, in maverick it was without
<ev> dear lord Unity, think you could run for more than 15 seconds without crashing?
<artnay> mpt: you're referring to this sentence: Install ${DISTRO} ${VER} alongside ${CURDISTRO}
<ev> just checking through the code, one moment
<mpt> artnay, that string isn't specced to have ${VER} in it, though actually maybe it should
<mpt> artnay, https://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkkjjcj_101gnkrpg5v#4_5_1_Automatic_partitioning_o_8475526086986065
<ev> cjwatson: # above Description lines will appear in rosetta, right?
<mpt> artnay, sorry, my mistake, that string is supposed to have ${VER} in it when there's an older version installed
<cjwatson> ev: which ones?
<ev> I'd like to add a comment for translators.
<cjwatson> oh, I misparsed
<cjwatson> should do, yes
<ev> okay, cool, thanks
<cjwatson> though my rosetta memory is a bit rusty
 * ev goes off to clarify this in the code
<CIA-31> pkgsel: cjwatson * r173 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-31> pkgsel: localechooser/supported-locales only lists additional locales, so
<CIA-31> pkgsel: calculate the set of language packs to install using the union of it and
<CIA-31> pkgsel: debian-installer/locale (LP: #741304).
<artnay> so, umh, to clarify. "Try ${RELEASE}" and "Install ${RELEASE}" are the problematic ones (in certain languages) that might need conjugation. should those have ${VER} as well? If yes, I could file a bug (to remind you devs)
<ev> artnay: hopefully that will help (it should end up on rosetta): http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/4628
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4628 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Clarify substitution variables in the automatic partition templates
<CIA-31> ubiquity: using comments.
<CIA-31> pkgsel: cjwatson * r174 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst): Fix Chinese special cases for language packs to work properly.
<ev> I'll add some more comments to cover RELEASE and friends now
<artnay> ev: that doesn't contain a fix/explanation
<artnay> ev: oh, ok. see 3.1 in mpt's link
<artnay> Ubuntu presents a list of languages with TWO OPTIONS ONLY: Try or Install Ubuntu.
<ev> see my previous comment
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4629 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: localechooser/supported-locales only lists additional locales, so
<CIA-31> ubiquity: calculate the set of language packs to install using the union of it and
<CIA-31> ubiquity: debian-installer/locale (LP: #741304).
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4630 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Clarify more debconf questions using comments.
<CarlFK> This should add to the installed /etc/apt/sources.list right?   d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty main restricted universe multiverse
<CarlFK> I will swear it did, but even going back to my hardy installer it isn't.
<CIA-31> pkgsel: cjwatson * r175 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.33ubuntu3
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4631 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartMan.py: typoes
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4632 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Do a quick check at startup to see if the debconf database is locked by
<CIA-7> ubiquity: something else, and exit slightly more gracefully than by raising an
<CIA-7> ubiquity: exception (LP: #746020).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-31
<ev> oh wow, thanks for fixing that! That's quite the long-standing bug.
<ev> I can't remember what blocked us previously.  I think I tried to fix it in python-debconf and got stuck, but this was years ago.
<cjwatson> I suspect there were older instances of the bug - feel free to dup
<ev> will do
<ev> so what's going on with wubi?
<ev> skaet contacted me last night, but when I replied she said you had a handle on it, then rick said you basically haven't slept yet in trying to fix it
<cjwatson> I'm still debugging through grub
<cjwatson> it's crashing just after 'set root=(loop0)', which makes me very suspicious since that's been a problem location in the past
<cjwatson> single-stepping at the moment to try to figure out where it dies - in the past attempts to insert debug code have made the problem go away, so I think I have to use non-invasive techniques
<cjwatson> I wish management would quit comparing notes on how much I sleep. :-)
<ev> heh
<ev> it got a wag of the finger by claire in the kitchen
<ev> directed at rick
<ev> apparently someone should've held you down and made you sleep ;)
<cjwatson> I was awake *anyway*
<ev> :) if it comes back up, I'll be sure to mention that
<cjwatson> not that I don't appreciate the concern
<ev> of course
<davmor2> ev: I thought the 4 px high ubiquty task bar was something that got fixed?
<ev> not yet; in a meeting though
<davmor2> ah nps
<cjwatson> single-stepping shows, I think, grub_file_getline returning GRUB_ERR_BAD_FS on the next read after 'set root=(loop0); if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then set gfxmode=auto; load_video; insmod gfxterm; fi'
<cjwatson> which is progress of a sort
<cjwatson> hm, I wonder if I can find the error message in memory
<cjwatson> I'm making copious use of gdb's 'find' command to find functions in memory
<cjwatson> and 'disas /r' and 'disas /rm' in another window
<cjwatson> "read out of range", by the looks of things
<cjwatson> out for a bit
<cjwatson> (which message is only emitted by the ntfs implementation, usefully)
<ev> incidentally, have you played around with the python support in gdb?
<ev> there's a great presentation from pycon by an engineer at redhat who was using it to dig at memory leaks in yum bubbling up to their installer, amongst other things
<ev> http://pycon.blip.tv/file/4877544/
<cjwatson> not as yet no ...
 * cjwatson saves that for later :)
<CarlFK> ev: do you have time to poke at my d-i apt-setup/local0/repository bug 728710 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728710 in debian-installer "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728710
<kirkland> cjwatson: i saw that cdebconf was accepted;  thanks;  could you ping me as soon as d-i gets rebuilt, so that I can check the new iso's?
<cjwatson> I'm not planning to do it right away, maybe tomorrow
<cjwatson> sure, I'll let you know
<cjwatson> nobody manually accepted cdebconf - the entire queue was flushed (FWIW)
<cjwatson> fgrep -al "$(printf '\x39\xcf\x73\xd3\x85\xff')" build/grub-pc/grub-core/*.mod
<cjwatson> you know you're doomed when this is part of your debugging process
<cjwatson> (probably wants LC_ALL=C)
<ev> lol
<cjwatson> interestingly, the first point where I'm seeing an error in the NTFS driver is inside loadfont
<cjwatson> I'm wondering if bufio is 64-bit-unclean
<cjwatson> though not *entirely* sure whether that would account for it yet
<relmoyd> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my HP 110 netbook
<relmoyd> The installation freezes at the 'Preparing to install' page
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-01
<ev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/627791 - perplexing. I'd think the fd was still flock'ed but he said he rebooted
<ubot2> ev: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x993484c> bug 627791 not found
<CarlFK> looks like the installer doesn't like a dash in hostname:    dhcpd.conf:        option host-name "room-a" ;  /var/log/installer/syslog  debconf: --> SUBST netcfg/invalid_hostname hostname ; Adding [hostname] -> []
<cjwatson> that would be a bug, but it's not possible to debug it with just that information - needs the full syslog
<CarlFK> coming up
<CarlFK> I'll log it to lp
<CarlFK> er.. something not right.  my #comment is a lie.  might have been  host-name a_1, which is invalid, right?
<cjwatson> yes, it is
<cjwatson> the RFC952/RFC1123 combined grammar for host names is <let-or-digit>[*[<let-or-digit-or-hyphen>]<let-or-digit>]
<cjwatson> the installer enforces this
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1431 ubuntu/ (57 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1432 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu25
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-02
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4633 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  - Fix the partman plugin to convert the return value of
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  gtk.TreeModel.get_value to Unicode before looking it up in a dict
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  (LP: #746408).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4634 trunk/ (130 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad (LP: #745924).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4635 trunk/debian/changelog: close LP #746500 with the translation refresh too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746500 in ubiquity "ubiquity cjk translations are not complete for natty installer and slideshow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746500
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4636 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu18.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4637 trunk/debian/ubiquity.templates: fix positioning of translator comments
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4638 trunk/debian/real-po/ (66 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4639 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.33
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4640 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Force the output of 'locale charmap' to UTF-8 while running
<CIA-7> ubiquity: console-setup (LP: #730576).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-03
<Jemt> Hello. I'm trying to figure out how Ubuntu's Plymouth theme receives the "Press ENTER to reboot" message which appear after the CD has been ejected. I have registered a Message CallBack function in my theme, but it receives no information it seems.
<Jemt> Hold on, I might have a bug in my logic positioning the message label
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-26
<ev> right
 * ev tackles syslinux, finally
<gema> cjwatson: have you had a chance to reproduce bug 934614? sorry I didn't ping you on Thursday, I was ill
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 934614 in grub2 "reinstall of precise breaks grub with invalid arch independent ELF magic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934614
<gema> cjwatson: there seems to be other people able to reproduce now
<cjwatson> urgh, not as yet, sorry
<cjwatson> might try to haul out my EFI hoverbook today
<gema> cjwatson: ack, I am around if you need me to try anything
<gema> is there any reason why traceroute wouldn't install but traceroute6 yes from the Beta? (I was running an "installing free software only" type of install, with an alternate AMD64)
<ogra_> isnt traceroute long gone and been replaced by tracepath ? (and how does this question relate to the installer ?)
<gema> ogra_: I was running the installer test cases, and thought the package was missing from the iso
<gema> ogra_: I didn't know about tracepath, I guess I have just learnt something :D
<ogra_> it should be in the iputils-tracepath package
<cjwatson> it happens that iputils-tracepath is in the standard task and traceroute isn't
<ogra_> which i think is in the default install
<cjwatson> you can install traceroute if you want it
<gema> ogra_: cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> also, mtr (in the mtr-tiny package) is in the standard task, and fulfils essentially the same function as traceroute
<gema> ack
<cjwatson> ogra_: is bug 872525 something you can look at?  I don't really know what's safe; I can grep for dove and see what might need to be extended but that's about it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872525 in partman-uboot "No option for u-boot partition on armel omap/omap4 platforms" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872525
<cjwatson> (might need recipe changes in partman-auto as well)
<ogra_> well, we dont support dove anymore and i dont have any HW that would make use of partman-uboot atm (iirc only marvell does it).... there were inimtial patches from NCommander though that needed some work, i can try to find them
<ogra_> *initial
<ogra_> oh, wait, wrong bug :)
<ogra_> yes, i can look at it
<ogra_> (if i see partman-uboot i immediately go into refusal mode, sorry, missed the omap/4 part)
<cjwatson> right, precisely about adding non-dove support :)
<ev> cjwatson: would you mind having a quick look at this and letting me know if you're happy with the general approach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900304/
<cjwatson> ev: yeah, general approach looks fine to me, thanks.  s/Ressurrect/Resurrect/, and duplicate dpatch in Build-Depends; also I wonder if we need to ship all the files that were in syslinux
<ev> cheers!
<ogra_> oh sigh, partman-uboot is completely written for ext2 only
<ogra_> (*all* non marvell arches use vfat)
<jibel> can you look at bug 965390 ? I got it with current alternate image.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965390 in ubiquity "prompt to remove cryptsetup on an encrypted LVM install during end user setup" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965390
<cjwatson> ok, let me just wrap up patch piloting
<cjwatson> that should be relatively easy; it's quite explicit
<cjwatson> hm, I've clearly not tested alternate OEM this cycle
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5334 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Move oem-config-udeb's menu item before that of user-setup's, which
<CIA-32> ubiquity: moved to 2400 in user-setup 1.30.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5335 trunk/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Don't remove cryptsetup if there are any uncommented entries in
<CIA-32> ubiquity: /etc/crypttab (LP: #893548).
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5336 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.3
<GrueMaster> ogra_: So far, oem-config preseeding seems to work, except for late_command and also getting the hostname via dhcp (netboot uses "d-i netcfg/get_hostname string unassigned-hostname").
<ogra_> yeah, no idea why late_coomand doesnt work, i'll check that after beta
<GrueMaster> That in mind, do we want to keep the bug open or open a new bug?
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  It also doesn't appear to use either tasksel/tasks or pkgsel/include, as neither java or ssh-server is installed.
<cjwatson> I wouldn't have expected it to use pkgsel/include given the current code
<cjwatson> and as I said a few times during the installer sprint, tasksel/tasks is intentionally not preseedable
<cjwatson> if you need to preseed tasksel we need to do some thinking on how to rearrange things to use tasksel --new-install and tasksel/first
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: I must have missed that.
<cjwatson> I think I was talking to ogra_ at the time, admittedly
<GrueMaster> But both will be crucial for automation testing.
<cjwatson> please open one new bug for each of those (tasksel and pkgsel/include)
<GrueMaster> Heh, I was only monitoring the sprint.  I had my own sprint I was dealing with.
<GrueMaster> Two bugs?  ok
<cjwatson> yeah, they're separate issues as far as the code is concerned
<GrueMaster> roger that.
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: Ok, filed bug 965508 and bug 965512.  Should I also file one for retrieving hostname via dhcp?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965508 in ubiquity "tasksel not preseedable in oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965508
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965512 in ubiquity "Unable to preseed individual package installation in oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965512
<gema> if the OEM alternate installation fails to finish when creating the user at the end
<gema> which package should I blame as a guess?
<brendand> gema, oem-config
<gema> brendand: thanks
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: yeah, I guess so
<cjwatson> gema: make that ubiquity, please - oem-config does exist in LP but it was borged into ubiquity years ago
 * bdmurray didn't know borg was a verb
<infinity> It is now.
<infinity> And it's much easier to type than assimilated.
<bdmurray> bug 963401 is from a developer of a derivative and something seems wrong there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 963401 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashes during installation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963401
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: OK.  Bug 965568 filed.  I'll leave these three for you guys to figure out importance level.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965568 in ubiquity "Unable to derive hostname via dhcp in oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965568
<stgraber> cjwatson: could it be that printing something to stdout in a target-config script is a bad idea?
<stgraber> cjwatson: it looks like 50gkd-caps echoing an error message is the last thing happening before the installer hangs with "ignorning unknwon (multi-line?) command"
<stgraber> anyway, calling echo won't help in any way ... /me replaces with a logger call and uploads a new gnome-keyring
<gema> cjwatson: ack
<gema> bug 965513
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965513 in ubiquity "Unable to finish user configuration on OEM install Beta 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965513
<cjwatson> stgraber: yes, target-config scripts are hooked up to debconf on stdin/stdout
<cjwatson> you can use stderr
<stgraber> cjwatson: good, so my fix should actually fix the bug then ;)
<stgraber> (that was the "installer gets stuck Configuring target system..." one)
<stgraber> not sure exactly why the setcap failed though as checking the file clearly showed the capabilities having been set properly...
<stgraber> but that's more of a gnome-keyring issue than ubiquity anyway
<cjwatson> ah good, that one baffled me
<cjwatson> wow, things I never knew shipped target-config scripts ...
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5337 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Add a log entry before running each target-config hook, to make it a bit
<CIA-32> ubiquity: more feasible to debug hangs there.
<stgraber> ^ yay!
<cjwatson> dunno why I didn't do that to start with; maybe I was fixated on debconf debugging
<stgraber> ok, so after around 120 installs, the gnome-keyring bug was the only issue I saw appear randomly, hopefully that means that all the others are reliably reproducable :)
<stgraber> dinner time, then I'll have a look at bug 964472
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 964472 in ubiquity "'Detect Keyboard Layout' detects the 'group' correctly, but does not update the selectable layout list" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964472
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-27
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5338 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py): Directly call change_layout and apply_keyboard instead of using set_keyboard and set_keyboard_variant so that the UI is properly updated.
<fabian_> hi I have a problem with my current system and thought reinstalling will do the job. I encrypted my home folder in a seperate partition. Just talked to david kirkland. he told me maybe someone here can tell me how to install the new system and use the old home partition which is encrypted
<fabian_> any ideas?
<fabian_> nobody here?
<fabian_> still nobody?
<fabian_> hi I have a problem with my current system and thought reinstalling will do the job. I encrypted my home folder in a seperate partition. Just talked to david kirkland. he told me maybe someone here can tell me how to install the new system and use the old home partition which is encrypted
<cjwatson> ev: I imagine you'll need to MIR syslinux-legacy, but accepted through NEW at least
<ev> cheers
<ev> will do
<cjwatson> ev: could use a better description, perhaps
<ev> okay, I'll prep another upload
<cjwatson> whenever's convenient, no rush
<ev> syslinux-legacy MIR is bug 966135
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966135 in syslinux-legacy "[MIR] syslinux-legacy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966135
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5339 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Call check-language-support with locale names, not with language pack
<CIA-32> ubiquity: names (LP: #963460).
<davmor2> stgraber, cjwatson: good news the d-i fix for wifi seems to be partially fixed woohoo!  Only issue is I still don't seem to get a list of available AP's  but at least I can continue onto host name now :)
<stgraber> davmor2: AFAICT there's no code actually showing you a list in current netcfg
<stgraber> davmor2: if you don't enter anything it'll try the first public network
<stgraber> davmor2: if you enter something, then it'll try to connect to that and prompt for credentials
<davmor2> stgraber: ah okay and none around here are public
<davmor2> stgraber: in that case it probably all works as expected
<gema> I found a problem yesterday which I thought was OEM related, but today I am facing it again with a normal resize by default install with ubiquity
<gema> it leaves the machine out of memory when trying to create the user
<stgraber> gema: how much memory do you have in that machine?
<gema> stgraber: it is a netbook, 1 GB
<gema> stgraber: jibel said that you guys have been trying to reproduce this for a while, well, I have a machine where it happens quite consistently
<gema> so I wonder how you want me to proceed
<gema> stgraber: it happened to me yesterday on a OEM install, and today, with an automatic resize install. I can only install reliably on this machine from alternate
<gema> stgraber: I was going to try and reproduce on a normal full disk install
<stgraber> gema: did you already report a bug about it (so we get new log files)?
<gema> stgraber: but it'd be good to know which files do you want before it runs out of memory, to see if I can save them to the usb stick somehow
<gema> yes, let me dig it out
<gema> stgraber: I reported bug 965513 yesterday
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965513 in ubiquity "Unable to finish user configuration on OEM install Beta 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965513
<stgraber>  /var/log/syslog /var/log/installer/* would be a good place to start, with these we can know what else would be useful
<gema> stgraber: ack
<bdmurray> stgraber: bug 946406 might be worth looking at
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 946406 in casper "suspect race condition Keyboard layout, oem-config not set on persistent USB image" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946406
<stgraber> bdmurray: looks like our usual xklavier bug, so far it was only reported when using ubiquity in greeter mode, but the code path is the same for the live session
<stgraber> bdmurray: bug 960096
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 960096 in libxklavier "Live session started with wrong layout" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960096
<gema> stgraber: I raised a new bug with all the information I could in, I reported it before the machine actually runs out of memory, in which case it would be quite difficult, bug 966294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966294 in ubiquity "Precise AMD64 Desktop beta 2 image hangs during an install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966294
<cjwatson> stgraber: were your mega-lots-of-installs-in-parallel tests done with "download updates during installation" turned on?
<stgraber> cjwatson: not sure, I used the preseed that the QA team uses in jenkins, let me check quickly
<stgraber> cjwatson: can't find any key that seems related to that, no
<stgraber> cjwatson: if you want I can change that and start another run, I can easily run one in the background without even noticing the extra load
<cjwatson> that would be good if you could, I've been wondering if bug 922949 is reproducible at all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922949 in ubiquity "installation process can crash due to an issue with one package when choosing "install updates" as part of the install" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922949
<stgraber> jibel: running with both updates and non-free drivers, will see if I can reproduce
<stgraber> cjwatson: interesting ... first run failed right after migration-assistant
<cjwatson> stgraber: heh, what was the failure?
<stgraber> cjwatson: not clear and the X server is behaving weirdly in that VM. I'm having it push that to Launchpad so I can have an easy look at the logs
<stgraber> cjwatson: bug 966344
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966344 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with ValueError in command(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966344
<stgraber> bbiab, lunch
<stgraber> cjwatson: this one isn't a race, I just had it happen three times in a row
<njin> bug962949 , possible that i can reproduce so frequently ???
<njin> bug 962949
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 962949 in compiz "Buttons on the right in live session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962949
<stgraber> cjwatson: setting "ubiquity ubiquity/download_updates boolean true" is what causes bug 966344, not sure why yet
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966344 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with ValueError in command(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966344
<stgraber> cjwatson: same crash with ubiquity/use_nonfree set
<stgraber> cjwatson: as for my X weirdness, it seems to be caused by ubiquity-dm not killing X on exit (or not doing it properly), causing me to have two X servers on the same vt apparently
<cjwatson> stgraber: "pool[7727]: segfault at b ip b7482425 sp ad13af80 error 6 in libc-2.15.so[b7362000+19f000]
<cjwatson> "
<cjwatson> stgraber: isn't that what you were looking for?
<cjwatson> for bug 950282 - it's in your logs for 966344
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 950282 in oem-priority/precise "Installation failing with pop-up "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot."" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950282
<CIA-32> os-prober: cjwatson * r337 ubuntu/ (5 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 1.51
<CIA-32> os-prober: cjwatson * r338 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.51ubuntu1
<stgraber> cjwatson: I need more coffee :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: so yeah, apparently I have a reproducer for my bug!
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5340 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Make sure we call detect_bogus_result() in ubi-usersetup if it's defined by the frontend.
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/902776/ is the fix for bug 950282
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 950282 in oem-priority/precise "Installation failing with pop-up "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot."" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950282
 * stgraber looks for any other timeout left around, these are evil and have been causing a lot of pain with console-setup already ... and now with user-setup
<cjwatson> fun; makes sense, thanks ...
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5341 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): ubi-usersetup: Don't call gobject timeout_add when in automatic mode as it triggers bugs like bug 950282
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 950282 in oem-priority/precise "Installation failing with pop-up "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot."" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950282
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll be happy to run a loop fo install tests with non-free + updates once we have the new ubiquity released and new images, manually patching each of the installs kind of defeat the point of automated testing ;)
<jibel> stgraber, originally I got this segfault on a laptop booted manually from a usb stick and just got it once on a VM with automated tests.
<stgraber> jibel: hmm, ok... it might have been another bug or you were really really fast at having ubiquity switch to the next step
<stgraber> jibel: you basically need to have the gtk window vanish within a 600ms window after you type the last character of your hostname for it to happen
<stgraber> jibel: however the segfault is apparently a generic "gtk exploded" one, so it may be something else a bit later on that was causing the problem for you
<jibel> stgraber, it crashed directly on start.
<stgraber> jibel: ok, directly on start is definitely another bug then
 * stgraber checks ubi-language for a similar bug
<stgraber> I seem to remember seeing a gobject timeout in ubi-language too
<stgraber> jibel: was network manager trying to connect at that time by any chance?
<jibel> stgraber, I was at the office, so on wireless without a connection set up
<stgraber> jibel: ok, I "think" I see what can happen but you need to be really unlucky
<stgraber> when we get network-changed from NM we wait 300ms for another signal, if we don't get any, we poke the plugins, then ubi-language spawns a wget and waits another 300ms
<stgraber> if by the time all this ends, you switched to the next step, you get a crash
<jibel> stgraber, even in ubiquity-dm ?
<stgraber> jibel: yeah
<jibel> there was no UI at all, it crashed before the UI starts rendering
<stgraber> oh
<stgraber> well, I suppose it'd be true for the case where the UI doesn't fully exist yet ;)
<jibel> ok, anyway I can't find a way to reproduce it anymore. I tried the images that I know were failing (20120313 amd64) and it works just fine. same laptop, same usb stick, same network, .... :/
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5342 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.4
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-28
<antarus> Does the installer support GPT ?
<cjwatson> Yes
<antarus> I'm not super familiar with GPT
<antarus> but it appears that it is not being configured correctly, grub is telling me "This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!."
<antarus> then later on /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly.
<cjwatson> Are you using manual partitioning?  How old an image are you using?
<antarus> this bug was filed march 23, we sync images about 12h after you release them
<antarus> let me double check the preseed
<cjwatson> That's odd because I added a big warning to the partitioner before that that complains if you don't have such a partition.
<cjwatson> Although if you're preseeding a partitioning layout then it's your job to create such a partition.
<antarus> we are using partman_auto/expert_recipe
<antarus> (it was like that when I got here, etc..)
<antarus> so we need to change our preseed then yes?
<cjwatson> 1 1 1 free $iflabel{ gpt } $reusemethod{ } method{ biosgrub } .
<antarus> excellent
<cjwatson> is the bit from the default atomic recipe
<cjwatson> I'd probably put it at the start
<antarus> as always your assistance was quick and greatly appreciated ;)
<cjwatson> thank me when it works ;-)
<antarus> yes yes ;p
<antarus> hrm, any idea if this will work fine on non-gpt as well?
<cjwatson> antarus: yes, the $iflabel{ gpt } bit arranges for this to be a no-op elsewhere
<antarus> ahhh
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1334 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-40 kernels.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1335 lucid-proposed/ (9 files in 3 dirs): Move oneiric-* images to 3.0.0-17 kernels.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1336 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.15
<antarus> oh dear lord, did we build our own partitioner?
 * antarus ughs
<antarus> the past, I hate it
<cjwatson> this is why we went to enormous effort to reuse d-i's partitioner in ubiquity, despite the complexity induced by doing so
<cjwatson> maintaining two => ftl
<antarus> I love it when my machine is misconfigured to not print to console, and my syslogs stopped 30 minutes ago with no errors ;p
<antarus> Used to install additional, non-standard d-i components (udebs). It will check if anna has already been run. If it has, the component is unpacked immediately; if it has not, it will be scheduled for installation when anna is run.
<antarus> aha
<antarus> I wonder if anna moved around in d-i between L and P
<antarus> cjwatson: is there a document detailing the steps of the installer?
<antarus> ahh I guess main-menu is dynamically assigned..
<antarus> bleh
<cjwatson> antarus: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/
<cjwatson> not totally up to date but pretty good
<cjwatson> I don't believe anna moved
<antarus> it wouldn't surprise me if this never worked either ;p
<antarus> I guess the quickest thing to do is take the initrd and just bust it open
<antarus> oh look
<antarus> I pulled some lucid logs and it never worked there either
 * antarus sighs
<gema> does anyone know where I can have a look at the code of ubiquity_webcam_play ?
<cjwatson> gema: lp:ubiquity, src/webcam/webcam.c
<gema> cjwatson: thanks
<gema> cjwatson: we've set ulimit -c unlimited but after sending SIGILL or SIGSEV there is no core dump from ubiquity on the live install, is there anything we are missing?
<gema> cjwatson: I am trying to leave enough info on bug 966294 so that you guys can actually fix it, it has to do with the camera
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966294 in ubiquity "Precise AMD64 Desktop beta 2 image hangs during an install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966294
<cjwatson> It might have a current directory it can't write to.
<cjwatson> However surely the crash reporting thing should get hold of the core dump regardless.
<gema> cjwatson: we are running it manually from ~ , does it change its current directory?
<gema> cjwatson: we are trying to make it coredump with a signal
<cjwatson> Not explicitly
<cjwatson> Anything in /var/crash afterwards?
<gema> no
<cjwatson> Not sure then :-(
<cjwatson> You could attach gdb without crashing the process
<cjwatson> 'gdb /usr/bin/python process-id-of-ubiquity'
<cjwatson> maybe sudo
<davmor2> cjwatson, gema: is it stopping once you click on the continue button post user details?
<gema> we already attached it, got thread info and stack trace of the relevant thread
<gema> however without symbols that's not all that helpful
<gema> so we are trying to get a core dump to debug it on a machine with the symbols
<gema> davmor2: yes
<cjwatson> Or you could grab the symbols from ddebs.ubuntu.com first
<cjwatson> And install them in the live session
<cjwatson> That would be my approach
<gema> cjwatson: ack
<davmor2> gema: I got it here I worked through all the files I could with evan and we couldn't find anything useful either
<gema> davmor2: the camera setup is failing
<gema> davmor2: we are trying to get some debuggable stuff out of it
<gema> davmor2: we've narrowed it down to ubiquity_webcam_play with gdb
<cjwatson> That function itself, or the gst stuff it calls?
<cjwatson> That function is really very simple indeed
<cjwatson> void
<cjwatson> ubiquity_webcam_play (UbiquityWebcam *webcam) {
<cjwatson>         UbiquityWebcamPrivate *priv = UBIQUITY_WEBCAM_PRIVATE (webcam);
<gema> cjwatson: the gst stuff, would be our guess
<cjwatson>         if (gst_element_set_state (priv->camerabin, GST_STATE_PLAYING) == GST_STATE_CHANGE_FAILURE) {
<cjwatson>                 g_print ("setting camerabin to PLAYING failed\n");
<cjwatson>                 return;
<cjwatson>         }
<cjwatson> }
<davmor2> gema: yeah that's what I had a chat with ev about while I was down in millbank
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5343 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/webcam/webcam.c):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Exit early from ubiquity_webcam_play and ubiquity_webcam_stop if priv or
<CIA-32> ubiquity: priv->camerabin is NULL.
<cjwatson> ^- I don't *think* that's your bug but I happened to notice it
<gema> ours gets stuck there forever, until it runs out of memory
<cjwatson> do you have any of the backtrace at all?
<cjwatson> even without symbols it might be worth a brief look
<gema> cjwatson: I attached all the info I could gather, one file has most symbols loaded, bug 966294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966294 in ubiquity "Ubiquity loops forever from ubiquity_webcam_play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966294
<gema> cjwatson: hope it helps, because it was a painful process :)
<cjwatson> Do you still have that gdb running?
<gema> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> Could you go up to frame 35 (ubiquity_webcam_play), then 'p priv' and 'p priv->camerabin'?
<gema> priv is optimized out
<cjwatson> Oh, hah, that's at the bottom
<cjwatson> OK, not NULL at least
<gema> that's the closest we could get
<cjwatson> That's an odd place to hang.  Does it sit there?
<cjwatson> Oh, I suppose if it's copying something unbounded.
<gema> it just keeps going until it runs out of memory at some point, the UI unresponsive
<cjwatson> It smells of a non-NULL-terminated list or something.
<cjwatson> This will probably take ages to run, and I'm not entirely certain it won't break something else, but could you try running ubiquity under 'valgrind --log-file=ubiquity.vg --error-limit=no --num-callers=50'?
<cjwatson> I can try zenning it from the code in parallel, but that's a rather uncertain process.
<cjwatson> Wonder if there's any hope of reproducing this in the test suite
<cjwatson> Hm, valgrind doesn't seem to have a problem with this in the test suite for me.
<gema> cjwatson: I was cooking, reading you now
<gema> cjwatson: running, it is taking a while, though
<gema> cjwatson: with trace-children, valgrind exits before ubiquity actually starts and without trace-children it doesn't trace the right process
<gema> cjwatson: not sure what else to do, I could ship the netbook to you, for debugging purposes?
<cjwatson> See previous comments about lack of space
<gema> cjwatson: you can return it to me when you are done!
<cjwatson> Hmm
<gema> cjwatson: it is a small pink testing netbook
<cjwatson> Well, there's that.  Dunno.  I guess maybe, if it won't leave you short.  Will you be at the release sprint?
<cjwatson> (It'd be too late to fix it then, but I could return it then, as an option.)
<gema> cjwatson: I wasn't planning to be, but I can come if necessary, if it is only for returning it, you can give it to michelle and she'll send it to me
<cjwatson> I think I should see if it reproduces on my own laptop first, though I really ought to write my performance review before rebooting for that :-)
<gema> cjwatson: ack, I am trying something else with jibel meanwhile
<gema> cjwatson: we can arrange for this after beta anyway
<gema> davmor2: you said you were discussing this ubiquity hang problem with ev back in london
<gema> davmor2: can you check with camera do you have?
<davmor2> gema: http://davmor2.co.uk/pc-specs/main-laptop.html
<gema> davmor2: I don't find it there
<davmor2> gema: meh give me 5
<gema> davmor2: no hurry
<gema> davmor2: lsusb should tell you
<davmor2> gema: http://paste.ubuntu.com/904002/ output of lsusb -v
<gema> davmor2: ta
<gema> cjwatson: we finally managed to get a successful run of valgrind with memcheck option, which led us to decide to also gather an strace for open and ioctl
<gema> cjwatson: logs attached to bug 966294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966294 in ubiquity "Ubiquity loops forever from ubiquity_webcam_play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966294
<CIA-32> apt-setup: cjwatson * r230 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generators/50mirror.ubuntu): generators/50mirrors.ubuntu: do not reuse the file variable (LP: #964930)
<cjwatson> ^- from bdmurray
<cjwatson> gema: thanks
<gema> np
<CIA-32> apt-setup: cjwatson * r231 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.55ubuntu2
<antarus> Ahh I forgot that cjwatson never sleeps ;)
<infinity> It's not that late in Cambridge...
<cjwatson> Didn't sleep much last night, mind.  Zoning out a bit here.
<infinity> I slept an hour last night.
<infinity> Which happened to overlap 11 minutes into our morning meeting.
<infinity> So, go me.
<infinity> \o/
<antarus> ohh d-i
<antarus> how I hate you
<antarus> cjwatson: hmm, can't use "d-i partman-auto/method string lvm" with gpt ?
<antarus> or I'm just doing this recipe wrong
 * antarus goes back to looking at partman
<antarus> cjwatson: as usual, bug in my preseed
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-29
<gema> cjwatson: did you manage to reproduce the efi bug 934614?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 934614 in grub2 "reinstall of precise breaks grub with invalid arch independent ELF magic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934614
<gema> cjwatson: I'd like to be able to test the kernel that the kernel team put together for bug #959286
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 959286 in linux "EFI related kernel panic on reboot from alternate installer " [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959286
<gema> cjwatson: but cannot without grub2 being able to load it
 * cjwatson goes to haul out the EFI box
<cjwatson> gema: sorry, this is taking ages because I need to take a backup of all the Windows stuff on that disk so I can wipe it
<cjwatson> the last thing I used this machine for was Wubi testing
<gema> cjwatson: no worries, as long as you are on the case, even if half heartedly, I am happy
<gema> cjwatson: test environments take time to set up, that is one thing I know :)
<antarus> cjwatson: thanks for the help yesterday, everything seems to be working well today ;)
<bdmurray> Looking at bug 968216 I see an 'error in function pulse' message.  Is that a red herring?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968216 in ubiquity "IOError: [Errno 32] Broken pipe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968216
<cjwatson> ubiquity/auto_update.py:62:    def pulse(self):
<cjwatson> ubiquity/install_misc.py:269:    def pulse(self,owner=None):
<cjwatson> also possibly methods in python-apt
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-30
<jibel> is there a way to create a bios boot partition from the manual partitioner in ubiquity ?
<cjwatson> should be able to create a partition and mark it for use as "Reserved BIOS boot area"
<jibel> how do I mark it ? grubbios (the type displayed when it already exists) is not in the list of types
<cjwatson> that'd be biosgrub not grubbios, I think
<cjwatson> ok, might be a bug then, ubiquity has some hardcoding of available methods unfortunately
<jibel> right biosgrub sorry
<jibel> ok, I'll file a bug
<cjwatson> thanks.  I'll look once my external disk with images on isn't attached to a different machine doing backups
<cjwatson> (sigh)
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r917 ubuntu/ (17 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 85
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r918 ubuntu/debian/po/kn.po: msgmerge
<CIA-32> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r919 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 85ubuntu1
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1662 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-21 kernels.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5344 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Clear disks from the partman plugin's disk cache if any partitions on
<CIA-32> ubiquity: that disk change, allowing us to notice disk label changes.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1663 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu127
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5345 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Fix GPT detection when deciding whether to display the biosgrub method
<CIA-32> ubiquity: (LP: #969038).
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5346 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Refactor devpart -> disk conversion to be slightly more comprehensible.
<CIA-32> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r246 ubuntu/ (72 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 42
<CIA-32> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r247 ubuntu/debian/po/kn.po: msgmerge
<CIA-32> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r248 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 42ubuntu1
<bdmurray> barry worked on a click quit 2 times bug last week right?
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 629321 which is about clicking quit quickly - which sounded familiar
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629321 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in debconffilter_done()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629321
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5347 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.55ubuntu2,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: partman-partitioning 85ubuntu1.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5348 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.5
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-26
<brendand> cjwatson, is it the case we don't make alternate images anymore?
<ogra_> yes
<brendand> ok, good to know
<ogra_> note that flavours still have them
<cjwatson> Only Lubuntu
<cjwatson> And Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu for precise
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-27
<dm8tbr> cyphermox: I can confirm, that the latest daily image starts fine now and I get both a v4 and v6 address. the v6 also includes default route and dns.
<cyphermox> dm8tbr: ack, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-28
<bdmurray> xnox: bug 1151224 may have a patch attached
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1151224 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity upstart: if ubiquity-dm fails to start for an unknown reason, init script exits with no error" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1151224
<xnox> lookin, ah yes, I was meant to merge that.
<xnox> bdmurray: committed and pushed to lp:ubiquity.
<bdmurray> xnox: thanks - I found it here https://launchpad.net/~foundations-bugs/+patches
<xnox> bdmurray: hmm.... nice list of things to work on.
<bdmurray> xnox: yeah, I look at it after I finish the sponsoring queue
<xnox> going to the oldest patches makes me sad though.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-29
<kentb> does anyone know who can kick off daily builds for ubuntu-server?  I really need to test some installer stuff this morning that landed last night
<cjwatson> kentb: ah, yeah, that got stuck behind a cdimage bug
<cjwatson> kentb: running now
<cjwatson> (sorry about the delay, national holiday here)
<kentb> cjwatson, oh ok.  Thanks for kicking it off.  No problem on the delay :)
<cjwatson> (I've been rewriting cdimage in Python, recently finished; mostly unit tests have avoided the worst problems, but there've been a few bugs in areas not covered by tests)
<cjwatson> So in this case specifically https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/revision/1212
<cjwatson> Not that you probably desperately care, but :)
<cjwatson> The unfortunate bit about this one is that it failed sufficiently early that it didn't manage to send out build failure mails ...
<kentb> good to know
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-30
 * cjwatson is working on the ubiquity build failure as time permits
<cjwatson> I suppose it's traditional for ubiquity x.y.0 not to build :-P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> so just bump the version then
<cjwatson> feeding a probable improvement to sbuild
 * ogra_ thinks he found the issue with chrmomium not building ... silly hardcoded crossbuild stuff (no idea if it will run)
<ogra_> (on arm that is)
<xnox> cjwatson: I had that ftbfs recently with libtimezonemap.
<xnox> it's a new g-ir-scanner
<xnox> cjwatson: see Makefile.am in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~timezonemap-team/timezonemap/trunk/revision/24 or I can just commit a fix...
<infinity> ogra_: I think chriscoulson already has the fixes for the crossbuild silliness, just hasn't uploaded yet.
<infinity> ogra_: Feel free to harass him about it, though.
<ogra_> infinity, ah
<ogra_> well, i wanted to try a build over easter
<ogra_> and see if it works ot not
<ogra_> *or
<ogra_> the cross stuff seems to be a one liner anyway
<ogra_> but should fix the header detection
<infinity> Yeah.  He got it building completely last week.  You were there for the conversation, remember? :P
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<infinity> Uploading it was/is delayed by the new upstream being prepped, last time I asked him.
<ogra_> hmm, then i should probably put my effort to rest
<cjwatson> xnox: I've got a fix already, probably the same
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> Yeah, same except I dropped the AFAIK unnecessary CFLAGS
<cjwatson> But sbuild will tell :)
<cjwatson> However got to go out for church shortly.  I expect it can wait 'til I get back
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-24
<infinity> cjwatson: Erm, what's the heritage of installation-locale/C.UTF-8.in, and why does it try to generate its own instead of just copying /usr/lib/locale/C.UTF-8 from libc-bin?
<infinity> (In fact, why do we need it at all, we could just ship /usr/lib/locale/C.UTF-8 in libc-udeb, no?)
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, unless the goal is to provide a cut-down locale that doesn't take as much space, I guess.
<infinity> Oh, FFS, XDR was removed.
<infinity> cjwatson: Alright, fixed in the next upload, and submitted upstream.
<cjwatson> infinity: It does predate C.UTF-8, but I think it's still around to be cut-down, yeah
<jibel> xnox, could you have a look at bug 1296697
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296697 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Trusty Desktop installer crashed with "Encrypted Home" set" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296697
<infinity> cjwatson: Right.  Fixed, at any rate.
<cjwatson> infinity: thanks
<infinity> xnox: What's the deal with that 38-day-old hw-detect that's blocked in proposed?
<infinity> xnox: If that's sane, we probably want it for beta, and if not, we probably want to revert.  Keeping it blocked past beta is just going to lose testing opportunities, though.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-25
<jibel> cjwatson, could you have a look at bug 1296697? I tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/7151118/ but I missed something because upon reboot, there is no swap even if crypttab looks correct.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296697 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Trusty Desktop installer crashed with "Encrypted Home" set" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296697
<cjwatson> EOD for today (half-day), ask me tomorrow?
<jibel> cjwatson, sure, will do.
<davmor2> jibel: do you see the indicator-network?  On mac I don't during the install but it is there after by the look of it
<jibel> davmor2, when? ubiquity-dm, live-session or after installation? I do see it on a live session and after installation
<jibel> in a VM, I haven't tested on HW
<davmor2> jibel: well I thought I'd get the mac tests out of the way as that is why I have it I'm just burning some i386/amd64 cd's
<davmor2> xnox: you about
<jibel> davmor2, he is on holidays this week
<davmor2> jibel: fancy picking beta 2 week to go on holiday :D
<davmor2> okay so I have just dropped an i386 dvd into the drive and I get the notification that there is a network available but I don't get the indicator to select a network so that is mac and i386 I'll have a quick look at amd64 but I'm assuming it is the same
<bdmurray> xnox: have you seen bug 1297312?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297312 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "automatic-ubiquity does no longer start in Ubuntu-14.04" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297312
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-26
<bdmurray> Is anybody looking at keyboard layout issues like bug 1284635? There seem to be a lot of these reports.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout changes after login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-27
<CarlFK> in a script called from late_command, (and in a chroot /target) how can I tell what release is being installed?
<CarlFK> I use the same script for all, and have various "elif [ -f /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ]; then" which I think would be better if I checked release
<cjwatson> debconf-get mirror/suite   # but do that outside the chroot/target and pass it in using an environment variable or whatever
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command string cd /target/tmp && wget http://$url/lc/late.sh && chmod u+x late.sh && chroot /target /tmp/late.sh $(debconf-get mirror/suite) $(debconf-get passwd/username)
<CarlFK> when does $() get evaluated?
<CarlFK> and given I the answer seems to be "too early" what should I do?  I am guessing either quote it or wrap late.sh in another script that does what I want
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-28
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I'd have expected it to be evaluated at the point you'd basically expect, so I'm not sure what's going wrong there
<CarlFK> cjwatson: it seems to be working
<CarlFK> at least I see it it getting passed to late.sh.  testing late.sh is tedious.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-23
<hdon> hi all :) dunno if this is right place, but #ubuntu has not helped me yet
<hdon> i'm trying to ecryptfs-mount-private in a chrooted ubuntu 12.04 system from ubuntu 14.04 system
<hdon> but all i get is this: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8826760 (the zeros are mine; though the sig should be harmless, whatev)
<hdon> hmm... i tried ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek and i got this message: Error: Your kernel does not support filename encryption
<hdon> is there a module i need?
<hdon> or does ubuntu 14.04 no longer support this?
<infinity> hdon: Probably asking in the wrong place, this is a development channel for the installer.
<infinity> hdon: As for kernel support, a quick glance at a 14.04 host certainly seems to imply ecryptfs stuff is all built in.
<infinity> hdon: It's possible the 12.04 tools in your chroot don't enjoy talking to the 14.04 kernel you're running, though.
<hdon> ahh, quite possible infinity :)
 * infinity knows very little about ecryptfs.
<hdon> maybe i should ditch chroot and boot it in a full emulator
<hdon> thanks for the advice infinity i will seek help elsewhere now
<davmor2> cyphermox: test todays isos on the desktop the cd isn't being ejected, there is no announcement that is should be removed so when the system reboots it starts the cd booting again immediately oh and to add insult to injury on UEFI systems there is no boot from local drive option and you can't eject it in the menu :(
<CarlFK> davmor2: there is a preseed option to disable that.  any chance you did that?
<davmor2> CarlFK: no, oem desktop install from cd and then a vanilla install from cd on 64bit both fail to eject the cd both failed to give notice, the d-i via mini.iso on the other hand still pops up the installation complete remove install media and a reboot button
<CarlFK> huh.  sounds like it got set somehow.  I can see it missing QA cuz everyone tests on VM
<davmor2> CarlFK: I am in QA ;)
<CarlFK> lol!
<davmor2> CarlFK: this is a little pre testing for the final beta
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-24
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1432285
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: thanks that's the one :(
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: the other nice issue is if you are on a system with UEFI there is no boot from HD option in the menu so you are stuck in a menu/boot loop where you cant remove the dvd, you can't can't eject the dvd and you can't boot to another device so you eject the dvd, bit of an issue :)
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, Add that the the issue. That is pretty critical!
<davmor2> Yea that is a two part issue part is the menu missing the option and second is the loop due to eject missing :)
<davmor2> I'll file the one and add a comment to the other after
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I have installed Xubuntu 14.04.2 on a machine having Windows 8.1, a GPT table partition, an EFI partition, all booting to EFI (I made sure of that, following all the available docs) and after the install it reboots to Windows. I have rebooted the USB stick now (created with dd) and mounted the EFI partition, I can see the EFI/ubuntu directory with the 4 files in it. My question is: is that supposed to appear on the first screen to offer t
<melodie> he choice of boot? Or is there an additional step to take? If none of these is there a bug in the install of the boot loader?
<melodie> ara what's wrong with yoru connection?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Have you seen bug 1435714?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: I did, I was working on it
<cyphermox> I updated the bug accordingly
<bdmurray> cyphermox: okay, thanks!
<melodie> cjwatson for information there wasn't a bug, just an information missing on the web it seems. after installing the bios must be accessed again and in the boot section there is the choice to boot to Windows boot manager or to Ubuntu (and this loads grub which has both boot stanza and even one more to access more directly to the bios setup than from withink Windows, which is a pain)
<cjwatson> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-25
<bdmurray> cyphermox: bug 1154535 updated
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-26
<cyphermox> bdmurray: ok
<nebuchadnezzar> hello,
<nebuchadnezzar> I would like to customize the F6 options on the ISO but I don't find how to do, I want to add some option and found nobody on ubuntu-iso, does someone have any hints?
<cyphermox> nebuchadnezzar: you'll want to look at the gfxboot-theme-ubuntu package, but depending on what you want to do it may be easier to proceed a different way than adding a selectable option in F6
<cyphermox> also, fair warning: it's a complicated package
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: thanks for the advice, I'm building alternate iso with a bunch of custom entries, I would like to add a switch for the installation, I thought adding an F6 entry instead of duplicating all the entries
<cyphermox> A switch for what?
<nebuchadnezzar> I'm using hands-off preseed system and I would like to pass option on command line to tweak the automated installation process
<nebuchadnezzar> good night
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-27
<cyphermox> nebuchadnezzar: if you're preseeding, have you considered booting from the network? it may be easier to get systems to have all the exact options you want them to have (and further reduces user interaction a bit, or you can also set up custom settings there a bit more easily)
<cyphermox> of course netboot isn't necessarily practical in all situations
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: unfortunately, it's not practical for our users, they boot the ISO, either from CDROM or USB key, chosse a boot entry, then everything is automated
<cyphermox> ok
<nebuchadnezzar> that was great until now, some of them want to choose something in the automated process, without doing a full manual installation
<cyphermox> well, let me know if there's anything interesting you come up with that could be integrated in the official ISOs.
<nebuchadnezzar> it looks like hooking into F6 is complicated, far too much for just adding a flag
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Hi.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Saw you were looking at the oem-config issue.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, See my comment - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1436937/comments/4
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, oem-config started misbehaving after the dvd-eject was partly fixed. Prior to that fix, oem-config worked for me on 26th.
<cyphermox> well, I'm using the same image to debug both
<cyphermox> but I'm not using the MATE image, I'm using the straight ubuntu one
<cyphermox> (both softwares are also not related)
<cyphermox> in other words, I was using the exact same image as jibel
<cyphermox> it wasn't working *great*, but the oem user did get removed
<cyphermox> (or so it seemed)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, There is an OEM who will soon be shipping Ubuntu MATE pre-installed. So I am prepared to help fix this.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, What can I do to assist?
<cyphermox> well, you can re-run the procedure and watch whether it shows anything on the VTs as oem-config-prepare was run, before rebooting; also after rebooting when it normally does the removals and asks for the new user details before rebooting again
<flexiondotorg> So, use the current daily?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> ugh, if this isn't going to start going better I'll add a 30 second timeout to press enter otherwise reboot automatically :)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Please try OEM config with Ubuntu MATE. You'll see the way it fails is different to Ubuntu. But this was working perfectly a couple of days ago.
<cyphermox> ok
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I'm going to do what I can to test this over the weekend and gather some data. But please do test Ubuntu MATE. "Bad stuff" happens.
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> I'll be getting to it shortly, I either will get the fix for the Enter key shortly or give up for now and look at MATE before I go insane
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thanks.
<cyphermox> *sigh* if only more systems still shipped with serial ports
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-28
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Is this something you can help with? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1562505
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: if you wanna play; I'd be happy to let you try to do the translation update and I'll sponsor the package
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: totally! that would be awesome! :D
<tsimonq2> what do I need to do?
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: IIRC this just needs an export of the translations from launchpad, extracting this over the current translations in the package, and then an upload
<cyphermox> the instructions are in a README file in the package, I think
 * cyphermox looks
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I think Ubuntu MATE is missing .pot files.
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: oops, you're right that's different
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: what package? can you give me more details than that? :)
<cyphermox> not right now, because I don't know what's wrong with this. usually the translations get imported correctly
<tsimonq2> alright, let me know :)
<cyphermox> this is kind of why people wanted to make the translations get done in the bzr branch and not in the package itself, but it's not really the right time to do this kind of change
<superm1> cyphermox: don't you need to update the shim in ubuntu to take advantage of https://github.com/rhinstaller/shim/commit/8f1bd605d05077a76502de5510cc937c4f4c62dd to be useful?
<cyphermox> superm1: yes, but I'd rather have vathpela cut a new release, it's not critical that it gets in now
<cyphermox> (because we don't want to ask Microsoft to sign stuff more often than necessary, and if it's going to happen soon anyway, etc. plus the roundtrip takes some time)
<superm1> cyphermox: so then the ubuntu 16.04 release won't actually have the validation stuff that means then
<superm1> (well i mean an end to end validation)
<cyphermox> oh, it will
<cyphermox> what this does is just let mokutil know whether or not validation is enabled in shim
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: figure it out yet? :)
<cyphermox> superm1: it's meant as an indication for mokutil / dkms / grub to know whether validation is already disabled
<cyphermox> (that way mokutil --sb-state will be a little more useful in the future)
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: yes, that's "fixed", in that now people just need to translate the slideshow
<cyphermox> it had to be approved translation templates in launchpad, something I seem to not have access to do anyway
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: oh alright, I can't do that, do you need anything from me now?
<tsimonq2> okay :)
<cyphermox> nope, sorry this was a wrong alert ;)
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: any other trivial tasks for me to do? :)
<cyphermox> it's not that I ask you to do anything, I'm merely suggesting things you can look at, starting at stuff that looks easy
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<cyphermox> but I'm getting to the point I will write my own set of "rules"; rule #1: nothing's as simple as it seems
<tsimonq2> heheheheh
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-29
<superm1> cyphermox: but doesn't the kernel need to read this variable to be able to make use of it?
<superm1> if shim isn't updated by the time 16.04 is cut how will the variable be available?
<cyphermox> nah, the kernel should be fine with MokSB at it currently is, shouldn't need the mirror copy
<superm1> cyphermox: is this the series that will be used for enforcing secure boot in the kernel in Ubuntu? http://www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/linux-security-module/msg15999.html  I didn't notice any mentions of enforcement based upon MokSB, it seemed to me that it actually mirrored secure boot being turned on in the firmware
<superm1> i don't see that patch series applied to xenial's kernel though, presumably nothing is enforcing right now
<cyphermox> right, that's more or less the patch series (more or less becauseI pointed apw to the actual repo for fedora kernel packages)
<cyphermox> indeed it's not currently applied, they need to do it
<cyphermox> as for the variables themselves, the patches deal with SecureBoot and SetupMode, which is nice for whether secureBoot is enabled in firmware but doesn't tell you what's up with Mok/shim
<cyphermox> we want to deal with a different variable at the shim level because you can't change SecureBoot or SetupMode from not in firmware
<cyphermox> so mokutil sets MokSB, which modifies MokSBState when shim next runs, etc. etc. to disable validation at the shim level
<cyphermox> the kernel needs to watch MokSBState to keep track of whether it needs to enforce module sigs (or really, how to treat a success at validating signature from shim); which already exists, and my commit adds MokSBStateRT which should only be needed in userland (ie. mokutil)
<cyphermox> since the kernel gets to be in BS as well as RT, we don't absolutely need MokSBStateRT there for things to work
<cyphermox> (also, MokSBStateRT can actually be modified after boot)
<cyphermox> superm1: I'm still kind of new at all the EFI stuff, so I might be getting some of it wrong, but that's the jist of it
<cyphermox> and now, I had already gone to bed and only meant to spend two minutes looking at something, and looking into this I had to put on my old pair of glasses, now I'm nauseated, so I'm going back to bed ;)
<superm1> cyphermox: ah okay thanks that clears it up much better for me.  so what you're referring to is http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/rpms/kernel.git/tree/efi-Disable-secure-boot-if-shim-is-in-insecure-mode.patch to control based on MokSBState.
<nilsj> hi
<nilsj> I'm trying to netboot the latest ubuntu, but since 2 hours I get "anna[5511]: WARNING **: no packages matching running kernel 4.4.0-16-generic in archive" .. any ideas how I can debug this?
<nilsj> I'm using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<cyphermox> nilsj: when did you download that netboot image?
<cyphermox> I guess you may have been unlucky with the timing since 4.4.0-16.32 and the latest image got in about 3 hours ago, maybe you started this while things were not quite settled yet, especially if you're using a country mirror
<nilsj> cyphermox: Now it's working. There was a windows of around 2-3 hours where it was broken..
<cyphermox> right
<nilsj> I always downloading the latest netboot image. Using https://github.com/jhaals/waitron with pixiecore. Pretty nice solution for netboot.
<cyphermox> possibly time for stuff to settle on mirrors, I don't know
<nilsj> Could this happen again when LTS is released?
<nilsj> in case of kernel upgrade?
<cyphermox> I suppose, if you try to install the image a very very short time after it's released
<cyphermox> what mirror do you use?
<nilsj> Usually de
<xnox> nilsj, well when lts is released xenial/ download will be frozen. But instead you may see such transient issue with e.g. xenial-updates netboot images.
<nilsj> okay, thanks.
<xnox> in theory both kernel and d-i images publish simultaniously, but i'm guessing that pool/ & d-i images are syncing, without apt metadata updated yet.
<xnox> and then d-i images are there, but hitting old metadata, waiting for pool/ to sync, cause only after pool/ the metadata is updated.
<xnox> and then things are all good.
<infinity> There is a short window in mirror sync where d-i images can be newer than package indexes, yes, but it's not long.
<infinity> nilsj: If you want to make sure you're downloading an image that is synced, "apt-get update && apt-cache policy debian-installer | awk '/^  Candidate/ {print $2}'" and grab the netboot directory version that matches, instead of current/
<infinity> nilsj: But that's just paranoia to avoid the few-minute window where it might be out of sync.
<nilsj> Hopefully I don't have to re-install all the bare-metal servers soon.. ;)
<nilsj> But it's automated.. but seriously, the debian installer and preseed with raid, md, lvm is pita.
<xnox> nilsj, it's ugly any way one approaches. e.g. MAAS uses curtin installer, and then "recipe" for partitioning is defined in Yaml, but one also needs to specify all layers.
<xnox> drives, block devices, raids, vgs, lvs, filesystems, mountpoints, in an ordered list of things with back references.
<nilsj> I'll took a look into curtin some weeks ago, but didn't find useful documentation at this time.. the good thing is, now everything is working. :)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-30
<FourDollars> Please help to review https://code.launchpad.net/~fourdollars/ubiquity/trunk/+merge/290392. Thx.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-01
<xnox> cjwatson, cyphermox :
<xnox> in netcfg, we replace wifireconf question with "" (empty string)
<xnox> and hope to hide that choice, yet on serial console it still offers
<xnox> 4. ,
<cjwatson> That sort of maybe feels like a cdebconf bug, perhaps
<cjwatson> But it's been a while
<xnox> as a choice.... is there a way to substitute an empty choice? or is this a debconf bug/feature that empty choices are offered too
<cjwatson> There's certainly no other way to do it
<xnox> cjwatson, shall i try to reproduce with debconf versus cdebconf?
<cjwatson> If you like, dunno if that would be remotely helpful
<cjwatson> Or how it interacts with other things trying to do intentionally blank lines as separators
<xnox> well, we ideally don't want it to show the empty choice. I'm pondering to play around with templates to like substitute the whole choice into it.
<xnox> right.
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1558271
<xnox> for a "ascii" screenshot
<cjwatson> Though I think partman does the latter with some kind of whitespace-only arrangement
<cjwatson> Anyway, I need to get back to SSO :)
<xnox> cjwatson, enjoy!
<xnox> i think i need to convert __Choices: ${choices}
<xnox> and then split all translations templates and substitute them all in.
<xnox> and that shouldn't break existing translations i don't think.
<xnox> also, is it possible to unpublish some tasks that tasksel sees?
<xnox> e.g. i don't want Mate to be advertised on s390x =(
<cyphermox> xnox: preseed tasksel/skip-tasks ?
<xnox> oooh, i shall look into that!
<infinity> xnox: Why would we make s390x a unique snowflake WRT task selection?  If the task is there...
<infinity> xnox: The general goal should be to make all arches as similar as possible, not divergence.
<xnox> infinity, because we do not support desktop on Ubuntu Server -only product.
<infinity> xnox: We don't support MATE on any arch, where "we" is Canonical.  So what?
<infinity> xnox: IBM has already asked us what desktop environments they can install, they clearly want them there, even if they're not supported.
<infinity> xnox: Not everything is about contracts.  And we're not cutting down s390x to be "only the binaries we contracted to support".
<infinity> xnox: Please, please, please don't turn s390x into some whacky unique snowflake.  It makes maintenance of everything else harder.
<xnox> infinity, right. but here is the experience -> one boots ubuntu-server.iso on amd64 and sees only tasks shipped on the .iso itsle.f
<xnox> s390x is netboot only, and most of the time people are lazy and point it at the full mirror, rather than the server.iso export.
<infinity> Which is the same experience you get with amd64 netboot.
<xnox> if they did point at server.iso export the experience would be good - similar to what the experience is for the Ubuntu Server product.
<xnox> and hence i am sad
<infinity> And arm64 netboot (which has no ISO currently).
<infinity> This is not an s390x problem.
<infinity> Presenting all the tasks in the archive is how our current netboot works for everyone.
<xnox> hm, ok.
<infinity> One can argue if THAT is a bug, if we should be providing some example "this is for servers" preseed files or something, but don't fork one arch, that's all I'm asking.
<infinity> At the very least, I think we should indeed align netboot to match the ISO behaviour of preseeding minimal and standard.
<xnox> can taskselect do sub-menus?
<infinity> Which I think doesn't happen right now.
<infinity> But that would be for all arches.
<xnox> i would totally understand Desktops/ sub-menu, for d-i. Cause I still belive d-i is an embedded/server/cli target environment.
<infinity> xnox: Putting all the DEs in a submenu would be lovely if we could, I'd happily agree to that.
<infinity> xnox: Your belief that d-i is for servers is totally wrong, though. :P
<infinity> xnox: People (like Google, eg) use d-i to blat desktops to thousands of machines.
<xnox> desktops are preinstalled anyway =)
<infinity> Not everyone buys computers one at a time. ;)
<xnox> silly people
<xnox> =)
<infinity> Anyhow, I think we should fix d-i (if it needs fixing) to make sure an ISO install with *no* tasks selected gets the same packageset installed as netboot with *no* tasks selected.
<infinity> But the number of optional tasks offered is just a product of the archive you point it at.
<infinity> Submenus would be nice if we can do it, but not a blocker, IMO.  It's a misfeature we've had forever.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-02
<looodgrey> What are reasons why base-installer/kernel/image  wouldn't find any valid kernels installed? I'm trying out to preseed xenial and its erroring about not finding a kernel. I've tried setting it to linux-image,linux-image-generic but errosr.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-01
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Evidlo> the sun is not doing
<Evidlo> I'm trying to add some new pages to the Ubiquity installer.  However, when I open .ui files in /usr/share/ubiquity/gtk, Glade can't find images with relative paths
#ubuntu-installer 2018-03-28
<peter2222> hi folks!
<peter2222> Is it possible to run ubiquity from an installed system to install ubuntu to an external HDD or USB drive?
<Lin-Buo-Ren> peter2222: AFAICT it can't
#ubuntu-installer 2018-03-29
<Lin-Buo-Ren> I'd like to ask where is the particular code to generate Ubuntu Installation Live ISO?
<Lin-Buo-Ren> Currently I'm building a localized installation image and want to mimic the official build procedure as much as possible
<jibel> cyphermox, hi, could you do a release of ubiquity ?
<cyphermox> jibel: ack
<jibel> cyphermox, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2019-03-25
<DurkeyWorm> hey all
<DurkeyWorm> i had a question about doing a permenant install of an ubuntu install from a live disc i've built
<DurkeyWorm> should i ask in ubuntu-devel
<CarlFK> DurkeyWorm: i'd start with plain #ubuntu
<DurkeyWorm> ok
<DurkeyWorm> thanks!
